# Fragen zum Dark Base (Pro) 900



## Threshold (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo, BeQuiet.
Ich hab da mal eine Frage zum 900 Pro.

Man kann ja einen dritten Lüfter in die Front einbauen, indem man den 5,25 Zoll Schacht entfernt und den Lüfterhalter einbaut.
Wie ist das aber mit dem Filter?
Die beiden serienmäßigen Lüfter haben ja einen Filter vorgesetzt, den man herunter klappen kann.
Der dritte Lüfter hat dann keinen Filter mehr, oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?
Oder muss man sich dann einen größeren Filter für drei Frontlüfter im Zubehörhandel extra kaufen?


----------



## be quiet! Support (30. Juni 2016)

Moin Moin Threshold,

Schande über unser Haupt 
Tatsächlich gibt es momentan keinen Staubfilter bei der Installation eines zusätzlichen Lüfters vor dem ODD Käfig.
Ursprünglich war es vorgesehen, dass die Staubfilter direkt in die Slot - Blenden mit eingearbeitet sind.  

Ob wir zukünftig eine entsprechende Lösung anbieten, kann ich Dir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt leider nicht sagen.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2016)

Ernsthaft? 
Also, da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.  
Dann ist der dritte Lüfter komplett für die Katz, denn was nützt mir der, wenn der mit den ganzen Staub in den Rechner schaufelt?
Also echt jetzt. 

Ich wollte mir das Case eigentlich kaufen und dann den ODD Käfig ausbauen und einen dritten Lüfter vorne einsetzen, aber wenn der nicht mal einen Staubfilter hast, kann ich mir das sparen.
Dann kann ich mir das ganze Case gleich sparen, wenn solche eklatanten Fehler gemacht werden. 
Ein 250€ Case und dann sind keine 10 Cent mehr übrig um dem dritten Lüfter einen Staubschutz zu spendieren. Also das nenne ich Versagen an allen Ecken. Ich fasse es nicht. 
Meine Fresse.


----------



## Pixy (30. Juni 2016)

Das ist jetzt in der Tat eigenartig.

So viele Test's/Bewertungen, die alle mit "herrausragend" bewertet haben und das Teil in den Himmel loben, bevor es überhaupt erhältlich ist und Niemandem fiel das auf? 

Ich wollte es urspünglich auch kaufen, als zweites Beispiel erwähne ich an dieser Stelle die Netzteilmontage, diese erscheint mir doch eher eine "Notlösung" zu sein.
Dadurch, dass das Case unbedingt in der Lage sein muss, den Mainboardtray auf die andere Seite zu verbauen, scheint der "Rest" irgendwie nicht so recht durchdacht worden zu sein.
Ein Überbrückungskabel fürs Netzteil selbst dann, wenn man das Mainboardtray da lassen möchte wo es ist?
Dann gibt es nichtmal eine Netzteilabdeckung um das "Übel" zu verstecken.

Bei aller Liebe zur Modularität, was bringt es mir, wenn man das Case nichtmal "aufräumen"kann.
Die Kabel vom Netzteil liegen da unten drin und feiern Kabelsalat.
Wie viele der Käufer wohl tatsächlich in Erwägung ziehen, den Mainboardtray anders herum zu bauen? 

In diesem Fall hätte ich mir weniger Modularität gewünscht und dafür ein sauberes Verlegen der Kabel.
Sobald die Scheibe einmal weg ist, sieht man nämlich wie schlimm im Inneren eigentlich alles ausschaut.
Ohne Wasserkühlung oder tägliches ausbauen der Hardware, macht das Case für mich leider keinen Sinn mehr.

Inzwischen habe ich mich für das Enthoo Evolv ATX Midi-Tower Tempered Glass  entschieden, dies bietet auch Modularität, natürlich nicht so exzessiv, aber es schaut hinterher einfach noch gut aus.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2016)

Ja, das ist auch so ein thema, das sich mir nicht erschließt.
Wieso habt ihr nicht einen richtigen Big Tower gebaut?
Also einfach groß und gut. Dann kann man sich den ganzen Unsinn mit dem Mainboard Tray hin und her verschieben sparen.
Dann hätte man auch das Netzteil besser von den anderen Sachen trennen können -- ich nenne mal als Beispiel das Enthoo Primo.
Meines Erachtens -- wenn ich Tests so durchlese, die in den letzten Tagen veröffentlicht wurden -- ist das ganze Konzept nicht wirklich zu Ende gedacht worden bzw. man hätte anders anfangen müssen -- sprich Big Tower.
Ob ein Big Tower am Ende dann 250 oder 350€ kosten wird, spielt in dem Bereich eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Ich muss nämlich -- wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ich den Tests -- das Mainboard Tray nach unten verschieben, weil sonst mein Radiator samt Lüfter nicht in den Deckel passt.

Schade. Das Case hätte echt ein Wurf werden können aber ich sehe schon, dass ich auf das Dark Base 1000 warten muss oder was dann sonst noch kommen wird.


----------



## Buchseite (30. Juni 2016)

Also das mit dem Filter ist ein Ding.
Obwohl ich das Case lange angesehen habe,
aber man kann ja zusätzliche Staubfilter von der Konkurrenz nachkaufen
und davor schrauben.

Ist zwar ned schön, aber praktikabel.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Pixy (30. Juni 2016)

Ja das stimmt, daran habe ich auch bereits gedacht.
Aber warum soll ich die Fehler des Unternehmens, schweigend hinnehmen und von meinem Geld was nachkaufen.
Ist ja nicht so, dass dieses Case "nur" 100€ kostet. Bei 250€ darf sowas schlicht nicht sein. 
Fehler können passieren, aber das es bei all den Test's nicht aufgefallen ist, ist ein Armutszeugnis.

Ein Schelm wer hier böses denkt.
Die ganzen Test's sind doch alle nur nachgeplappert.
Sich auf Caseking mit 12 Test's rühmen und im Grunde kann man sich auf diese Test's nicht verlassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
> Dann ist der dritte Lüfter komplett für die Katz, denn was nützt mir der, wenn der mit den ganzen Staub in den Rechner schaufelt?


140mm x 140mm Staubfilter gibt es ab 2,99€.
Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Man bekommt gut sechs Lüfter unter:
vorne 2
unten 1
hinten 1 
oben 2

Was brauchst Du mehr`?


----------



## vfxworld (30. Juni 2016)

Pixy schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, daran habe ich auch bereits gedacht.
> [...]Die ganzen Test's sind doch alle nur nachgeplappert. [...]



Leider hab ich genau das gleiche Gefühl. Alle Reviews sind sehr ähnlich, auch auf youtube. Auf die offensichtlich wichtigsten Fragen geht niemand ein, oder nur kurz. Z.B. ob der Deckel genug Luft rauslässt etc. Oder ob sich hohe Temperaturdifferenzen ergeben. Bei einigen Tests gibts temps, aber speziell für ne AiO ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> 140mm x 140mm Staubfilter gibt es ab 2,99€.



Für 250€ erwarte ich, dass das vernünftig umgesetzt wird, wenn man schon die Möglichkeit bietet, einen dritten Lüfter in die Front einbauen zu können.


----------



## Buchseite (1. Juli 2016)

Also Temp Tests gibt es doch schon.
Auf Hardwareluxx  wird z.B. ein passiv gekühltes System in dem Case getestet.
Auf Computerbase verschiedene aktive Konstellationen.
Dort sind die Temperaturen natürlich anders,
als sie bei mir sein werden.
Außerdem wird mit 3 Lüftern getestet,
man kann sich in dem Case aber austoben und auch die Festplattenkäfige,
soweit gewünscht, entfernen.


Ich habe das Case am Samstag selber, und nächste Woche fange ich die Installation an.
Es wird ja keiner gezwungen das Case zu kaufen.........
Es ist teuer, aber wertig.
Zum Deckel decke ich,
wie ich zum x-ten male sage,
dass bei 3* 140 er ein  Luftstrom von knapp 300 m³/h bei 12V entsteht,
der technisch  durch die Lochblende,
was man auf Bildern auch sehen kann, entweichen wird.

Sollte mehr Luftstrom herausgezogen werden,
als reinkommt:

2 x 140 vorne = 204 m³/h
1x 140 unten  = 102 m³/h
-----------------------------------
                                  306 m³/h

raus

4 x 140 =              408 m³/h

Ergibt eine Differenz von 102 m³/h, dass heißt das ein gewisser Unterdruck im Gehäuse entsteht.

Gehauselufter: Unter- oder Uberdruck? - Einsteiger-Tutorial: PC-Luftkuhlung richtig planen und zusammenbauen (Teil 2)

Ich kann aber auch :

rein:

2 x 140 vorne = 204 m³/h
2x 140 unten  = 204m³/h
-----------------------------------
                                  408 m³/h

raus

4 x 140 =              408 m³/h

Neutral.

Oder nur zwei Lüfter oben raus einer hinten raus,  und 4 reinblasend = Überdruck.

Da heißt es ausprobieren.....

Ich bin zuversichtlich.
Es besteht ja noch die Möglichkeit seitlich rechts zwei Lüfter zu montieren........

Gruß

Michael


----------



## vfxworld (1. Juli 2016)

Danke dir für die Meinung. Ich hab mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt, die temperaturtests bei z.B. CB hatte ich gesehen, aber soweit ich richtig verstanden habe, wurde ein Luftkühler benutzt. Ich suche gerade vorrangig nach Temps mit eienr AiO die die Luft aus dem Deckel bläst. Eins hab ich auf Youtube gefunden und die Temperaturen waren gut, leider ist das das einzige Review das ich finden konnte, dass mir weiterhilft. 

Natürlich zwingt niemand einen dieses Gehäuse zu kaufen, aber gerade weil ich großes Interesse daran habe, möchte ich sicher sein, dass alles mit meiner Config passt. Würde ungern so viel Geld ausgeben und dann feststellen, dass ein 100€ case für meine Ansprüche besser wäre. Deswegen reviews lesen und nochmals reviews lesen.  Hier ist mir halt aufgefallen, dass alle ein ähnliches Szenario haben und die (für mich) wichtigen Fragen nicht geklärt bzw. z.T. nichtmal angeschnitten werden.

Ich denke auch, dass genügend Luft oben entweichen kann, zumindest so, dass es kein großes Problem darstellt. Ansonsten hieße das Löcher bohren. Etwas, dass ich nicht so gern machen würde.

Deswegen einfach noch auf andere Meinungen und Reviews warten.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2016)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Also Temp Tests gibt es doch schon.
> Auf Hardwareluxx  wird z.B. ein passiv gekühltes System in dem Case getestet.



Was der Unsinn mit dem passiv gekühlten System soll, weiß ich auch nicht. 
Da braucht es kein gedämmtes Case. Da kannst du auch ein Standard Case und brauchbare Lüfter nehmen.

Wichtig ist die Kühlung als Wakü Case, denn damit wirbt BeQuiet ja. Das ist das, was mich primär interessiert.
Ich habe einen 420er Radiator. Und ich finde es schon schwach, dass ich das Mainboardtray nach unten versetzen muss, weil der gar nicht so in den Deckel passt.
Hier hätte man durchaus mal 1-2cm mehr Höhe ab Werk geben können
Und dann eben die Frage, wie die Kühlleistung ist, wenn man einen 420er Radiator im Deckel hat.
Deswegen hätte ich auch gerne drei Lüfter in der Front gehabt -- geht aber nicht, wenn man dafür nicht mal einen Staubfilter hat.
Die Möglichkeit, einen dritten Lüfter verbauen zu können, ist in meinen Augen somit völlig sinnlos -- und *das *kritisiere ich sehr, denn sowas darf schlicht nicht passieren, bei einem 250€ Case.



Buchseite schrieb:


> Ich habe das Case am Samstag selber, und nächste Woche fange ich die Installation an.



Ich bin sehr an deinem Feedback interessiert. Du weißt als erster, wie das Case wirklich ist.
Und  -- wenn du magst -- baue bitte den Hecklüfter mal in die Front ein und schau dir an, wie das mit drei Lüftern aussieht. Kann man den Staubfilter, der Serienmäßig für zwei Lüfter drin ist, dann überhaupt noch nutzen?
Wäre echt super, wenn du das tätest.


----------



## Buchseite (1. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was der Unsinn mit dem passiv gekühlten System soll, weiß ich auch nicht.
> Da braucht es kein gedämmtes Case. Da kannst du auch ein Standard Case und brauchbare Lüfter nehmen.
> 
> Wichtig ist die Kühlung als Wakü Case, denn damit wirbt BeQuiet ja. Das ist das, was mich primär interessiert.
> ...



Kann leider erst ab Montag mit dem Einbau beginnen.
Ich habe genug Lüfter 140 mm (2 x Silentwing 2 140mm 3pin) (1 +Silentwing 2 140mm 4 pin) 2x Silentwing 120 mm 3 pin) und noch mal mindestens 1 Nanoxia 140 mm 3 pin)  ohne den Hecklüfter ausbauen zu müsse,
kann ich dies ausprobieren.  
Das mit dem ohne Staubfilter gefällt mir auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2016)

Öhm -- also 3x Silent Wings 3 in der Front wären schon am Besten um das tatsächlich zu testen.


----------



## Pixy (2. Juli 2016)

Hier mal ein Bericht von einem User, der es gekauft hat und bereits nutzt.

Wenn solche Meldungen öfter kommen, dann frage ich mich wirklich ernsthaft, wie überhaupt getestet wird? 
Wie eng ist der Kontakt zwischen "Tester" und dem Hersteller?
Ich finde eine unabhängige Redaktion, sollte überhaupt keinen oder nur wenig Kontakt zu dem Hersteller haben.

Kann es sich hierbei um ein Vorserienmodell handeln?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

Ja, hab ich auch gerade entdeckt und den Thread von hier dort gepostet.
Meinungsaustausch ist immer wichtig.

Ich gehe mal davon aus -- denn alles andere wäre echt ein Witz -- dass es sich um ein Vorserienmodell handelt, das zufällig irgendwie den Weg in den Handel gefunden hat.
Deswegen warte ich bei sowas auch immer ab, bis ich das kaufen, um sicher zu sein, dass ich die Charge erwische, die der Endkunde auch erhalten soll.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

So, ich hau jetzt mal einen Doppelpost rein, denn so langsam entwickelt sich das Case zu einem PR Desaster. 
Mir ist bei einem Video aufgefallen, dass ein 420mm Radiator nur in den Deckel passt, wenn man den 5,25 Zoll Laufwerksschacht ausbaut -- den muss man auch ausbauen, wenn man in der Front einen 420mm Radiator einbauen will.
Dann entsteht da aber ein riesen Loch, denn man kann ja keinen dritten 140mm Lüfter verbauen, weil es für den keinen Staubfilter mehr gibt.
Darüber hinaus scheint auch kein Tester auf die Problematik einzugehen, denn nirgends lese ich was dazu. Alle finden das Case supergeil und es gibt keine Kritikpunkte.
Wieso? Weil niemand sie gesehen hat? Weil niemand sie sehen wollte? Weil niemand sie dokumentieren durfte?

Dazu mal eine erst gemeinte Frage: Was zum Teufel soll der Scheiß? 

Wieso wird das nicht kommuniziert, wieso wird darauf nicht eingegangen? In keinem Satz hat der Herr Aaron Licht in dem Presse Event erwähnt, dass man für den 420er Radiator das Case zerlegen muss und dass es dafür dann keinen Staubfilter gibt.
Das Case wird für mich immer uninteressanter. Echt schlicht. 

Noch schlimmer ist nur, dass die Alternativen extrem dünn gesät sind. 
Daher werde ich mir das Case wahrscheinlich kaufen und die Sache mal objektiv betrachten und natürlich einzelne Punkte kritisieren, die es zu kritisieren gibt.


----------



## Pixy (3. Juli 2016)

Ich sehe gerade, dass man den "normalen Filter" vorne, nicht einmal nutzen kann, wenn der 5,25 Schacht bzw. die Blenden ausgebaut sind.   

Der Filter, wird an den 5,25 Schacht/Blenden, an der Aussparung geklemmt/befestigt.
Wenn diese weg sind, weil man den Schacht ausbaut bzw. einen dritten Lüfter verbaut, kann der Filter nirgens halten bzw. befestigt werden.

Also langsam frage ich mich, was das für ein Schrott ist und niemand geht darauf ein.
Kein Test, der dies testet und darauf eingeht, jetzt wird es echt langsam peinlich.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

Bei drei verbauten Lüftern in der Front hast du meines Erachtens dann gar keinen Staubfilter mehr drin, da der Original 2 Lüfter Filter nicht mehr passt.
Es wär nett, wenn BeQuiet dazu mal was sagen kann, denn hier wird ja mit Modularität geworben und wenn man die Modularität anwenden will, kriegt man Knüppel ins Gesicht geworfen. Das geht so nicht.
Kann ich also davon ausgehen, dass sich die BeQuiet Leute noch mal zusammensetzen und uns User da eine Lösung anbieten werden?


----------



## keks4 (3. Juli 2016)

Das ließt sich aber gar nicht schön 
Hätte mir das DB 900 heute fast bestellt, da habe ich diesen Fred hier gefunden... nun habe ich mir doch das CM Mastercase Maker bestellt, danke Jungs das ihr mich vor einem Fehlgriff bewahrt habt


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> nun habe ich mir doch das CM Mastercase Maker bestellt, danke Jungs das ihr mich vor einem Fehlgriff bewahrt habt



Na ja, das Cooler Master ist ja ein kompletter Unfall. 
Passt eigentlich mehr als ein ITX Mainboard rein?  

Aber egal, ich hab dazu auch schon Videos gesehen und es wird immer in den Himmel gelobt. Keinerlei Kritik, keine Punkte, die nicht so gefallen.
Echt erschreckend, dass kein Reviewer mehr in der Lage ist, ein objektiven Test zu machen und auch mal Punkte anzusprechen, die nicht so passend sind -- beim Cooler Master muss ich da nicht lange überlegen. 
Scheinbar darf man keine Kritik mehr äußern, denn sonst kriegt man keine Samples mehr.


----------



## keks4 (3. Juli 2016)

Ein bekannter hat das Cooler Master rumstehen, mich hat es überzeugt


----------



## Buchseite (4. Juli 2016)

Nachher kommt meins höchstwahrscheinlich....!!!!!!
Zum bauen komm ich aber erst am Mittwoch.
Ich denke alles im grünen Bereich.
Der Staubfilter vorne ist schlichtweg vergessen worden. (Minuspunkt)
Man kann aber wahrscheinlich problemlos vorne Nachrüstfilter anbringen....

Be Quiet! Dark Base 900 Invert-able Case at Computex | Gamers Nexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks

Man kann hier keine sehen,
da keine verbaut sind......,
ist nicht schön und kostet wieder ein zwanziger,

Silverstone SST-FF141B Staubfilter - 140mm

aber bestimmt machbar, oder????????


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Buchseite (4. Juli 2016)

Was ich auch merkwürdig finde,
dass in einem Test geschrieben wurde,
dass die beigelegten Schrauben für die Befestigung des Netzteils beim Dark Power Pro 11 nicht passen sollen ,
und man so die vordere Netzteilentkopplung entfernen muss.

XXL Test: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 - Hardware-Journal - Results from #3

..... auch wieder eine Feinheit.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2016)

Die Staubfilter haben eine magnetische Halterung. Wie willst du die da denn befestigen? Der Lüfter ist Kunststoff. Darunter ist Metall, aber so stark ist der Magnet nicht.
Die Tür ist Kunststoff und Alu, also auch nicht magnetisch.
Im Prinzip kannst du nur eine Packung Feinstrümpfe kaufen und drüber ziehen.

Ich hab mir das Case jetzt auch bestellt, soll bis zum Wochenende kommen. Dann werde ich das *sowas von genau auseinander bauen und ausprobieren*.
Ich werde dazu sicher auch ein paar Fotos machen und so, mal sehen.


----------



## Buchseite (4. Juli 2016)

Die Filter haben doch Schraubenlöcher.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2016)

Willst du die Filter mit Spackschrauben befestigen?

Wenn du das Case schon hast, dann bau mal den Laufwerksschacht aus und schau, ob der Staubfilter dann noch rein passt oder ob der nicht mehr befestigt ist.


Nachtrag:
Aha, also wie ich es mir gedacht habe.
Wenn man den Laufwerksschacht für einen dritten Lüfter ausbaut, kann man den Standard Filter für die beiden Serienlüfter nicht mehr befestigen.
Man kann den Kram also in die Mülltonne werfen. Soviel zum Thema Modularität. 
Jeder, der drei Lüfter verbauen will, muss sich also extra Staubfilter kaufen. Menno, Menno. 
Wie kann denn sowas passieren? 
Ich bin echt enttäuscht. Das muss ich mal sagen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2016)

Ich dachte, dass das mit dem Versatz nur bei den Test Case aufgetreten ist und User, die das Case normal über einen Händler kaufen, derartige Problem nicht haben?
Wurde ja ausführlich beim Computer Base Test kommuniziert.
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Und jetzt hab ich ein Case, das einen dicken Versatz hat. Das geht gar nicht. 

Ach ja, hab ich glatt vergessen.
Das Handbuch kam leider in einem desolaten Zustand an.


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Juli 2016)

Moin Moin Threshold,



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man den Laufwerksschacht für einen dritten Lüfter ausbaut, kann man  den Standard Filter für die beiden Serienlüfter nicht mehr befestigen.



Warum kannst Du den normalen Staubfilter nicht mehr befestigen, wenn der ODD - Käfig ausgebaut ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe jetzt auch nochmal mit unserem PM Darko gesprochen. Wir werden ab sofort Staubfilter in die beiden 5,25" Blenden mit einarbeiten. Auf diese Weise stellen wir Staubfilter zur Verfügung ohne den optischen Eindruck des Gehäuses zu ändern.
Kunden die das Dark Base 900 bereits erworben haben, werden wir die Blenden mit Staubfilter selbstverständlich kostenfrei zukommen lassen. 
Ich möchte jedoch um ein bisschen Geduld bitten, da es noch etwa 1 - 2 Wochen dauern wird, bis diese versandt werden können.

Damit wir euch die Blenden zukommen lassen können, schreibt bitte eine kurze Mail an unseren Service(at)bequiet.com. In die Mail bitte kurz das Anliegen schreiben, eure Adresse und die Seriennummer des Gehäuses.

Ich hoffen, ich konnte hiermit diese Baustelle zu eurer Zufrieden schließen.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Damit wir euch die Blenden zukommen lassen können, schreibt bitte eine kurze Mail an unseren Service(at)bequiet.com. In die Mail bitte kurz das Anliegen schreiben, eure Adresse und die Seriennummer des Gehäuses.



Kriege ich dann von euch gleich ein komplett neues Case?
Denn der Versatz geht gar nicht.


----------



## Buchseite (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen mein Versatz.......

Die Tür steht auf, weil ich sie aufgelassen habe.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2016)

Du musst beim Übergang von Front auch Deckel schauen.

Ach ja, geht bei dir die Fronttür auch so leicht auf?
Ich hab den Verdacht, dass der Mechanismus schlicht zu schwach dimensioniert ist.


----------



## Buchseite (7. Juli 2016)

Türe normal, aber die eine Seite ist ein Versatz. Rechts ist der Abschluss normal.
Also ohne Erhöhung.


----------



## Pixy (7. Juli 2016)

Was ein Glück, dass ich es doch nicht gekauft habe.
Inzwischen habe ich mich für das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX Tempered Glass entschieden, aber das Be Quiet war seit der Vorstellung mein Favorit.

Die Grundbasis scheint ja nicht schlecht, aber es wirkt alles andere als fertig und ausgereift.
Ich weiß nur nicht was ich schlimmer finde, ein Case was nicht fertig ist und auf dem Markt kommt oder die Redakteure/Tester, die es in den Himmel loben und es anschließend doch voller "Fehler" ist.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2016)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Türe normal, aber die eine Seite ist ein Versatz. Rechts ist der Abschluss normal.
> Also ohne Erhöhung.



Alles schon sehr komisch.


----------



## Pixy (7. Juli 2016)

In dem Video gut zu erkennen, dass die Tür scheinbar sehr locker "zu" ist.
Habe es an der Stelle rauskopiert, wo es gezeigt wird.

Klappt irgendwie hier nicht, übernimmt er nicht.  Ab min. 3:11sek.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXjvxw92yls:191

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2016)

Ja, das Video kenne ich.
Dass die Tür aufgeht, wenn er das Teil nach unten hält und schüttelt, ist klar. Das überrascht mich nicht.
Bei meinem Case muss ich aber nur mal leicht auf den Deckel klopfen und die Tür geht auf. Das ist mir dann doch zu leicht.


----------



## Pixy (7. Juli 2016)

Das ist es ja, er schüttelt nicht, es wackelt anschließend, durch die Fallbewegung der Tür.
Schaue mal genau hin, von mir aus in Zeitlupe, die Tür ist nicht zu "geklickt" wie man es vermuten würde, sondern einfach nur "dran".

Deshalb geht er ja überhaupt erst darauf ein, weshalb sollte man es denn sonst tun?


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2016)

Vergiss nicht, dass die Tür schwer ist. Das ist Alu und kein Plastik und dann das Dämmmaterial. Das wiegt.
von daher hab ich jetzt kein Problem damit, dass die Tür unter den Umständen aufgeht.
Den will ich mal sehen, der sein Case so hält und dann noch schütteln kann. 

Die Tür hat ja nur oben einen Verschluss, unten nicht. Wenns von unten zieht, hält der Verschluss nicht mehr, dann geht die Tür auf.
Meine geht aber schon sehr leicht auf. Magnete wären hier wohl besser gewesen.
Genauso die LED Strips. Nett, dass man sie kleben kann, aber lieber wäre mir was magnetisches gewesen, damit man die Strips auch mal umsetzen oder austauschen kann.


----------



## Pixy (7. Juli 2016)

Ja da könntest du natürlich recht haben.
Spielt ja nun auch eine eher untergeordnete Rolle.

LED Strips die magnetisch sind, wären natürlich Klasse.
Die gibt es zwar, dann muss man aber wieder selber in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## Buchseite (7. Juli 2016)

Also ich habe das Case montiert meine Erfahrungen nach und nach:
1. Mein Tipp: Das Netzteil zuerst montieren, es fallen Euch evtl. Schrauben bei der Montage des Netzteils ins innere.
dann ist es hilfreich, dass der Mainboardrahmen nicht drin ist und Ihr die Schrauben dann besser herausbekommt.

2.Die Gumminoppen die ober.- und unterhalb an dem Mainboardrahmen befestigt sind, fallen zu leicht raus. Einer ist schon bei mir verschwunden.

3. Eine größere fiese Sache sind die Festplattenkäfige. Es lassen sich außer ganz unten, keine SATA Winkelkabel verwenden. Man kann gerade so die geraden verwenden. Die Schraube die mittig ist stört gewaltig......
man kann diese zur Not weglassen, dann wackeln die Festplattenhalter aber etwas und es vibriert so evtl.

4. Dritter Lüfter vorne.. Ich habe das Problem meinerseits gelöst indem ich auf die vorderen Schlitzdeckel hinten mit Doppelklebeband Lochfilter geklebt habe. Das wäre ab Werk eine einfache Lösung. Nachteil wäre nur, dass bei geschlossener Tür der Lüfter weniger Luft holen kann. Er schaut aber noch unten zu knapp einem drittel in  der unteren Filterblende raus.......Eine Lösung durch be quiet ist in Arbeit.....

5. Montage Lüfter unten. Wie verschrauben? Geht entweder nur von oben mit ~M3 Schrauben lang. Oder von unten mit ganz flachen Schrauben. Oder mit den Steckpins von den SW 2 Lüftern, aber dann nur ohne Gummiringe. Sonst schabt der Filter gewaltig und steht unten an den Pins offen. 

6. Lüfter seitlich nur zu montieren, wenn seitlich nix an der Stelle verbaut ist. Da Mainboard Tray zu flach. Oder flache Lüfter.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Pixy (8. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir das Case Heute bei einem der renommierten Händler selbst angesehen.

Das Handbuch war in diesem Fall auch total "zerknittert", genau wie bei *Threshold* auf dem Foto zu sehen.
Es lag nicht daran, dass es bereits von jemand Anderem angesehen wurde, da es für mich geöffnet wurde, 
sondern vielmehr daran, dass BeQuiet das Handbuch einfach oben reinschmeisst. Es liegt so ungünstig, dass das Gewicht des Case das Handbuch zerdrückt.
Weshalb man es nicht *ins* Case gelegt hat, bleibt mir ein Rätsel.

Die Tür konnte auch bei mir nicht richtig geschlossen werden, sondern nur "angelegt/rangeschoben" werden.
Das Einzige was da "klick" macht, ist ein Stift an der Tür selbst, der beim Drücken ausfährt, damit man mit der Hand bzw. den Fingern
leichter dahinter kommt. Es gibt keinen Magneten oder dergleichen, der die Tür wirklich zuhält.

Der Versatz, wie auch hier zu sehen, war auch bei dem gesehenen Case vorhanden.
Genauso wenig, im Grunde nicht tragisch. Wenn man das Case in Schwarz nimmt, fällt es nahezu nicht auf.
In Orange  muss es jeder selber wissen, wie sehr man sich daran stört oder nicht. 
Wie erwähnt, an sich nicht so schlimm, allerdings "perfekt" ist was anderes. Und bei dem stolzen Preis kann ich nachvollziehen, dass Menschen sich daran stören.

Das "Filterproblem" brauche ich jetzt nicht weiter erwähnen, da ist BeQuiet bereits dran.
Was mich persönlich doch sehr gestört hat, war die Netzteilbefestigung.
Mir ist klar, dass es sie geben muss, aufgrund dessen, da man den Mainbordtray verschieben muss, aber ich werde partout nicht warm damit.
Ich finde es rein aus optischen Gründen "Mist".

Im Grunde ein sehr stabiles solides Gehäuse, jedoch mit einigen Kinderkrankheiten, die man von vornherein hätte ausmerzen können.
Es wirkt aus meiner Sicht nicht richtig fertig und vor allem nicht fertig gedacht. 

Schade, ich habe mich wirklich sehr gefreut, vor allem wegen der Glasscheibe, aber ich bin an dieser Stelle raus, für mich ist es nix.
Es ärgert mich auch sehr, dass niemand all das im Vorfeld getestet hat oder testen durfte. 
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass all die Redakteure und Tester nichts davon gesehen haben.
Heißt für mich, die Test's sind schöngewaschen und nix Wert.


----------



## RealMadnex (9. Juli 2016)

Pixy schrieb:


> Die Tür konnte auch bei mir nicht richtig geschlossen werden, sondern nur "angelegt/rangeschoben" werden.
> Das Einzige was da "klick" macht, ist ein Stift an der Tür selbst, der beim Drücken ausfährt, damit man mit der Hand bzw. den Fingern
> leichter dahinter kommt. Es gibt keinen Magneten oder dergleichen, der die Tür wirklich zuhält.


Natürlich gibt es Magnete, zwei Stück sogar (jeweils auf der Höhe der Scharniere, nur eben auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite), die die Tür zuhalten sollen. Diese Magnete sind aber entweder zu schwach ausgelegt oder falsch positioniert bzw. ausgerichtet. Einfach mal einen metallenen Gegenstand dort hin halten.  Dann werdet ihr sehen, das dort durchaus Magnete sind. In der Tür ist auf jeweils der gleichen Höhe (oben und unten) eine kleines Metallstück in die Plastikstücke eingelassen, die man abschrauben muss, um an diesen Stellen die Scharniere zu befestigen, wenn man die Tür  auf die andere Seite bauen möchte  (Öffnungsseite). Zuverlässig funktioniert das Zuhalten aber leider nicht. Ich habe mir das Non-Pro bestellt. Auch bei meinem schließt die Tür nicht richtig. Manchmal darf ich etliche Mal die Türe ran drücken bis es hält. Und dann reicht eine minimale Berührung des Gehäuses und die Tür ist wieder offen oder geht von allein wieder auf. 

@be quiet! Support
Da müsst ihr unbedingt noch mal ran. Das ist extrem nervig. Da die Magnete und die Gegenstücke an der Tür, dank änderbarer Öffnungsseite, ausbaubar sind, sollte es nicht allzu problematisch sein da nachträglich noch was zu ändern, damit die Tür besser schließt und als After-Sale-Support zum Austausch anzubieten. Das bitte auch an die zuständigen Personen weiterleiten.

P.S. 
Stinkt bei euch das Gehäuse auch so extrem? Dass neue Hardware anfangs etwas riecht, ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich. Aber das hier stinkt wirklich bestialisch, ebenso wie das Dark Power Pro P11, was ich mitbestellt hatte. So einen penetranten, beißenden Geruch hatte ich noch bei keiner neuen Hardware.


----------



## wobi21 (9. Juli 2016)

@Buchseite  bezieht sich das Problem mit den Sata anschluss bei den Käfigen bei HDD und SSD?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2016)

RealMadnex schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Magnete, zwei Stück sogar (jeweils auf der Höhe der Scharniere, nur eben auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite), die die Tür zuhalten sollen. Diese Magnete sind aber entweder zu schwach ausgelegt oder falsch positioniert bzw. ausgerichtet. Einfach mal einen metallenen Gegenstand dort hin halten.  Dann werdet ihr sehen, das dort durchaus Magnete sind. In der Tür ist auf jeweils der gleichen Höhe (oben und unten) eine kleines Metallstück in die Plastikstücke eingelassen, die man abschrauben muss, um an diesen Stellen die Scharniere zu befestigen, wenn man die Tür  auf die andere Seite bauen möchte  (Öffnungsseite). Zuverlässig funktioniert das Zuhalten aber leider nicht. Ich habe mir das Non-Pro bestellt. Auch bei meinem schließt die Tür nicht richtig. Manchmal darf ich etliche Mal die Türe ran drücken bis es hält. Und dann reicht eine minimale Berührung des Gehäuses und die Tür ist wieder offen oder geht von allein wieder auf.



Also, bei mir geht die Tür einfach so auf, die liegt nur an, da ist nichts mit Magneten.
Hatte das ja schon mal mit meinem magnetischen Schraubendreher getestet. Da ist gar nichts.



RealMadnex schrieb:


> P.S.
> Stinkt bei euch das Gehäuse auch so extrem? Dass neue Hardware anfangs etwas riecht, ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich. Aber das hier stinkt wirklich bestialisch, ebenso wie das Dark Power Pro P11, was ich mitbestellt hatte. So einen penetranten, beißenden Geruch hatte ich noch bei keiner neuen Hardware.



Es riecht zwar, aber nicht mehr als andere neue Hardware. Penetrant oder störend ist das meines Erachtens jetzt nicht.


----------



## RealMadnex (9. Juli 2016)

Doch, da sind Magnete (siehe Anhang). Oben und unten jeweils auf der Höhe der Scharniere. 

Bei mir liegt die Tür auch nur an und schließt nicht richtig, da das Festhalten durch die Magnete nicht so funktioniert wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Magnete sind aber da.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es riecht zwar, aber nicht mehr als andere neue Hardware. Penetrant oder störend ist das meines Erachtens jetzt nicht.


Da habe ich wohl zwei ganz besonders stinkende Produkte (Gehäuse und Netzteil) von Be quiet! erwischt oder wir beide haben eine ganz unterschiedliche Vorstellung davon, was wann unerträglich stinkt. Also mir beißt es regelrecht in der Nase und meine Atemwege werden gereizt. Ich habe die Teile jetzt zwei Tage in einem gut durchlüfteten Raum auslüften lassen. So langsam geht es. Anfangs war es aber echt heftig. Bei anderer neuwertiger Hardware habe ich das, wie erwähnt, so noch nicht erlebt. Und ich schraube mittlerweile gut 20 Jahre an PCs herum.


----------



## Pixy (9. Juli 2016)

Ob da jetzt was magnetisch ist oder nicht, habe ich gestern nicht überprüft.
Es handelt sich ja mehr um einen "Ersteindruck", weil ich mir selber ein Bild machen wollte.

Laut deinem Foto ist da was, aber scheint eben nicht zu funktionieren.
Das mit dem Geruch, kann ich an dieser Stelle nicht bestätigen.
Als wir es gestern auspackten, roch es ganz normal, nichts übertrieben oder was sofort negativ auffiel.

Da hast du wohl einfach Pech gehabt.
Liegt in diesem Fall aber vielleicht auch nicht an Be Quiet, sondern daran, wie der Händler es lagerte?!?


----------



## RealMadnex (9. Juli 2016)

Dass der Geruch an der Lagerung des Händlers liegen könnte, glaube ich nicht. Ich habe mit dem Gehäuse auch noch ein Netzteil von Be quiet! bestellt, das genauso stinkt. Auch das habe ich erst mal auslüften lassen. Nach einem Tag war der Geruch schon etwas gemildert und ich habe den Zubehör-Karton (wo die Kabelstränge verstaut sind) geöffnet und es hat wieder genauso angefangen zu stinken (mit der gleichen Intensität wie am Anfang). Vielleicht hatte ich wirklich nur Pech. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## totoloro (9. Juli 2016)

Oh je...habe das Case auch schon einige Tage hier stehen, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen  die Packung zu öffnen....und irgendwie bin ich jetzt gespannt. 
Na, mal sehen ob ich es bereue...wollte es gegen das nzxt Phantom 820 gunmetal tauschen, ist mir zu wuchtig geworden. (vielleicht brauchte ich auch nur einen Grund zum Basteln  )


----------



## sunToxx (9. Juli 2016)

Also das mit dem Netzteil erscheint mir schon sehr gut durchdacht. Dadurch dass es nach innen verschoben wurde, hat die Luft an der Rückseite des Gehäuses viel mehr Fläche um zu entweichen. Ideal wenn man vorne alle 3 Lüfterslots benutzt und das Gehäuse stark auf Überdruck auslegt. Meine R9 390 hat bei geschlossenem Gehäuse ca Temperaturen wie bei einem göffnetem Gehäuse/Benchtable und das bei geringer Lautstärke (3 Silent Wings und 4 Noctua NF F14 verbaut).

Das mit dem Versatz ist ärgerlich wenn man Pech hat. Bei meinem komplett schwarzen DB900 Pro scheint es aber nicht der Fall zu sein, sieht auch bei genauem hinschauen alles bündig aus. Habe ich wohl Glück gehabt. Dafür war ein Kanal meiner Lüftersteuerung tot, wurde aber schnell und unkompliziert von Bequiet ersetzt. Im großen ganzen sehr happy mit dem Gehäuse. Geruch ist mir keinerlei aufgefallen.

Hab leider einen Demciflex Filter zerschnitten um den dritten Lüfter vorne zu filtern. Hätte ich das mal vorher gewußt


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

Sieht aber sehr gut aus. 

Ja, das mit dem Filter ist echt Pech. Du hast dir einfach zu schnell was gebaut. 
Hab den dritten Lüfter nun auch vorne drin, aber nicht angeschlossen. Ich warte auf den passenden Filter.


----------



## sunToxx (10. Juli 2016)

Danke 

Ich hab leider Probleme mit meinem Mainboard, wie es scheint hat Asus mich was PWM Anschlüsse angeht betuppt. Hat schon jemand die Lüftersteuerung vom Dark Base am Mainboard angeschlossen und regelt die darüber? Bei mir wird die leider nicht erkannt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

Beim Mainboard steht bei mir auch nichts. 
Wie schnell die Lüfter tatsächlich drehen, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## sunToxx (10. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Mainboard steht bei mir auch nichts.
> Wie schnell die Lüfter tatsächlich drehen, kann ich leider nicht sagen.



Funktioniert denn die RPM Regelung der Lüfter an der Lüftersteuerung über das Mainboard?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

Ich hab den PWM Stecker vom Hub aufs Mainboard gesteckt.
Aber weiter hab ich da keine Kontrolle. Keine Ahnung, was genau passiert, jedenfalls passiert nichts, wenn ich am Regler hinter der Tür schiebe.
Soweit ich das aber weiß, passiert da auch nichts, weil ja die PWM Regelung greift. Aber wie sie genau greift, weiß ich nicht. 
Vielleicht kann dazu mal ein BeQuiet Mitarbeiter was sagen.


----------



## sunToxx (10. Juli 2016)

Das ist interessant. Bei mir geben die Lüfter Vollgas, wenn ich den Regler ganz nach links schiebe. Sobald ich ihn nach rechts bewege, stellt das die Geschwindigkeit manuell ein. Eigentlich sollte das Mainboard die Lüfter nur Regeln, wenn der Schieber in der Position ganz links ist, meine ich.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Ich hab das so verstanden, dass wenn du das PWM Signal nicht anschließt, du die Lüfter mit dem Regler regeln kannst. Ist das PWM Signal angeschlossen, werden die Lüfter vom Mainboard geregelt.
Man müsste die Lüfter mal direkt ans Mainboard anschließen und zu vergleichen.


Ach ja. Vergessen. hast du im Bios im Reiter Monitoring bei den Lüfter Ports auch PWM ausgewählt? Hast du da noch DC Mode, funktioniert das BeQuiet System nicht.


----------



## target2804 (11. Juli 2016)

Also eigentlich wollte ich mir das Case jetzt die Tage bestellen und Wakü fertig machen  Wenn ich das hier so lese, vergeht es mir aber ein wenig.
Nochmal 1-2 Fragen, die vllt auch offiziell beantwortet werden können.

1) Passt ein 420er,  30mm dicker radiator mit 25 oder 29mm Lüftern oben ran, ohne dass ich den Mainboardschlitten nach unten versetzen muss?
2) Passt in die Front, zusätzlich zu den 2 montierten Lüftern ein 280er Radiator, sodass ich nicht alle Festplattenkäfige ausbauen muss und noch Platz für AGB und HDDs bzw SSDs habe?
3) Sind die Staubfilter jetzt beim Case dabei (auch für den 3. Lüfter vorne)?
4) Habt ihr das Problem mit dem Versatz in den Griff bekommen?

Wenns da zu viele Unstimmigkeiten gibt, kauf ich nämlich ein anderes Case!


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

1. Nein.
2. Ja.
3. Nein. Kommen aber wohl bald.
4. Da fragst du was.


----------



## target2804 (11. Juli 2016)

Kannst du zufällig ein Bild machen, wie das so aussieht?  Wäre super lieb 

vllt stopf ich den 420er auch vorne rein und den 280er für die graka auf den boden...


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Ich hab meine HDD Käfige entsorgt. 
Und vorne hab ich eben drei Lüfter drin und auch keinen Festplattenkäfig.
Willst du denn im Deckel einen 280er Radiator einbauen?

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du das video kennst. Aber so ungefähr wird es dann sein, wenn du alles vollgeballert hast.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hquErKv4vMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## target2804 (11. Juli 2016)

Also, generell soll ein 420er Radiator für die CPU und ein 280er Radiator für die GPU verbaut werden. Wie, ist mir eigentlich wurst  Hauptsache, es sieht noch gut aus. 
Wenn für die CPU ein 360er reicht, nehm ich vllt auch den.

Außerdem soll ein Röhren-AGB sichtbar im Case stehen. Ich besitze aktuell 1 SSD und 2 HDDs sowie ein Laufwerk (ist zwar nicht angeklemmt aber man weiß ja nie).


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Ach so. 420er Radiator? 
Dann kannst du das knicken. Der Käfig muss dann raus. siehst du gut oben im Video. Mit einem 420er ist der Deckel ausgefüllt.
Vorne noch einen 280er geht, aber dann kannst du dir auch das mit den HDDs schenken. Da ist dann kein Platz mehr.
Schade finde ich es ja, dass man keine Möglichkeit hat, unten am Boden SSDs anzubringen, oder hinterm Mainboard Tray mehr als eine.


----------



## target2804 (11. Juli 2016)

Also wenn ich noch HDD Käfige behalten will, muss ich statt dem 420er einen 360er Radi nehmen? Oder reicht für die CPU ein 280er auch aus?
Möchte halt sicher gehen, dass alles Kühl und Leise ist.
Wenn 2 280er Radiatoren ausreichen und ich dann noch HDDs und SSD anschließen kann, wäre ich auch glücklich!


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Für die CPU reicht der 280er auch.


----------



## target2804 (11. Juli 2016)

Und dann würde der HDD Käfig, zumindest für 2 normale HDDs und eine SSD noch passen?^^


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Sollte dann passen. Da hilft aber nur ausprobieren.


----------



## target2804 (11. Juli 2016)

Teurer Spaß


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Teurer Spaß



Was soll ich sagen? 
Ich hab mir das Case jetzt gleich 2x neu bestellt, damit ich schneller die Silent Wings 3 Lüfter hab, die mir für das Case noch fehlen. 
Keine Lust bis zum Release im August zu warten.


----------



## target2804 (11. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen?
> Ich hab mir das Case jetzt gleich 2x neu bestellt, damit ich schneller die Silent Wings 3 Lüfter hab, die mir für das Case noch fehlen.
> Keine Lust bis zum Release im August zu warten.



Eins noch. Kann ich oben den 5,25 Zoll Kasten für Laufwerke rausnehmen, ohne dass die HDD Schächte wegmüssen? Weil dann würde der 420er doch oben passen. Und aufs Laufwerk würde ich dann wirklich sch***en^^
Und der 280er vorne passt definitiv, wenn die HDD Käfige drin sind? Denn dann werd ich das wirklich so bestellen


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Die HDD Schächte müssen nicht weg. Die haben mit dem Laufwerksschacht ja nichts zu tun.
Die HDD Schächte kannst du oben, mittig oder unten hinbauen, je nachdem, wo noch Platz ist.

Tja, ob du noch einen HDD Schacht einbauen kannst, wenn der 280er vorne drin ist, weiß ich so nicht. glaube aber nicht, weil der Radiator zu dick sein wird.


----------



## target2804 (11. Juli 2016)

Dann ist die Frage, wohin mit den HDDs 
Wobei der 280er Radi laut beQuiet wohl auch auf den Boden passt (wenn er da denn sinn macht)

Edit: habe im Video auf youtube, wo ein beQuiet Mensch das Gehäuse vorstellt, gehört, dass die Festplattenkäfige im Case bleiben können, wenn vorne Radiatoren mit 30mm verbaut werden.
Meine Frage, vornehmlich an beQuiet: funktioniert das auch mit 29mm Lüftern oder nur mit 25mm?

Danke


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Der 280 passt nicht auf den boden. 
Dann musst du das Netzteil außen anbauen. 

Kauf dir einfach SSDs und papp die auf den Boden fest.


----------



## target2804 (11. Juli 2016)

Siehe Edit oben^^


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Ich denke mal 25mm Lüfter, denn dann kommst du auf 55mm und das könnte passen, wenn ich mir das bei mir anschaue.


----------



## target2804 (11. Juli 2016)

Hast du noch ne Empfehlung für 2 25mm Lüfter mit 4pin PWM? Leise und stark sollen sie sein. preis eigentlich egal^^


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Die eLoops.
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## target2804 (11. Juli 2016)

Haben 29mm Dicke^^
Die nehm ich für den großen Radi. Da es aber vorm HDD Käfig eng wird, sollen es ja 25mm werden


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Ach ja, stimmt. 
Dann nimmste halt andere, meine Fresse.  
Die Silent Wings 3 sind 25mm, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## target2804 (11. Juli 2016)

Dachte, die wären für Radis nix^^ Sorry, wenn ich nerve


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Die Silent Wings 3 sollen dafür geeignet sein, kommen aber erst im August auf den Markt.


----------



## sunToxx (11. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab das so verstanden, dass wenn du das PWM Signal nicht anschließt, du die Lüfter mit dem Regler regeln kannst. Ist das PWM Signal angeschlossen, werden die Lüfter vom Mainboard geregelt.
> Man müsste die Lüfter mal direkt ans Mainboard anschließen und zu vergleichen.
> 
> 
> Ach ja. Vergessen. hast du im Bios im Reiter Monitoring bei den Lüfter Ports auch PWM ausgewählt? Hast du da noch DC Mode, funktioniert das BeQuiet System nicht.



Ich meine das stand in der Anleitung, das mit ganz links für Mainboard Regelung. Weiss aber leider gerade nicht wo ich das Ding gelassen habe  Im Bios habe ich leider keine Möglichkeit das einzustellen, habe ich schon nachgeschaut. Echte sauerei von Asus.



target2804 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich wollte ich mir das Case jetzt die Tage bestellen und Wakü fertig machen  Wenn ich das hier so lese, vergeht es mir aber ein wenig.
> Nochmal 1-2 Fragen, die vllt auch offiziell beantwortet werden können.
> 
> 1) Passt ein 420er,  30mm dicker radiator mit 25 oder 29mm Lüftern oben ran, ohne dass ich den Mainboardschlitten nach unten versetzen muss?
> ...



1) Also ich habe bei mir oben 3 x 140er Silent Wings von innen verbaut, die sind 25mm dick. Der Abstand zum Mainboard beträgt noch mindestens 1cm würde ich schätzen. Daher weiss ich nicht, warum ein 30mm Radiator nicht passen sollte.


----------



## sunToxx (11. Juli 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Eins noch. Kann ich oben den 5,25 Zoll Kasten für Laufwerke rausnehmen, ohne dass die HDD Schächte wegmüssen? Weil dann würde der 420er doch oben passen. Und aufs Laufwerk würde ich dann wirklich sch***en^^
> Und der 280er vorne passt definitiv, wenn die HDD Käfige drin sind? Denn dann werd ich das wirklich so bestellen



Das Vorführmodell von Bequiet hatte vorne einen 360er Radiator verbaut und noch 2 HDD Käfige drin. War nen build log auf Luxx, von Moddingstylez oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

sunToxx schrieb:


> Ich meine das stand in der Anleitung, das mit ganz links für Mainboard Regelung. Weiss aber leider gerade nicht wo ich das Ding gelassen habe  Im Bios habe ich leider keine Möglichkeit das einzustellen, habe ich schon nachgeschaut. Echte sauerei von Asus.



Also bei mir geht das. Ganz links regelt PWM. Schiebe ich nach rechts, drehen die Lüfter voll auf.
Hast du den PWM Stecker nicht in einem PWM Anschluss drin? Oder eben auf DC Mode gestellt?


----------



## target2804 (12. Juli 2016)

> in der Front sind bereits zwei 140mm Silent Wings 3 installiert. Diese können einen 30mm dicken Radiator auf der vorderen Innenseite des Gehäuses kühlen. Die SW3 könnten durch die eLoop Lüfter ersetz werden wenn Sie das möchten.
> Wenn Sie an der vorderen Innenseite ein push-pull System für Ihren Radiator einbauen wollen müssen die HDD-Käfige entfernt werden.



Das ist die offizielle Antwort von beQuiet. Eben per Mail reingekommen. Die Frage ist natürlich dann, ob der Airflow im Case stimmt... Werde dann wohl einen dritten SW3 für die Front kaufen, der dann dem guten Airflow noch etwas beiträgt. Oben kommt dann wie geplant der 420mm Radiator mit 3 eLoops rein.


----------



## be quiet! Support (12. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab den PWM Stecker vom Hub aufs Mainboard gesteckt.
> Aber weiter hab ich da keine Kontrolle. Keine Ahnung, was genau passiert, jedenfalls passiert nichts, wenn ich am Regler hinter der Tür schiebe.
> Soweit ich das aber weiß, passiert da auch nichts, weil ja die PWM Regelung greift. Aber wie sie genau greift, weiß ich nicht.
> Vielleicht kann dazu mal ein BeQuiet Mitarbeiter was sagen.



Die Lüftersteuerung ist eigentlich ganz simpel zu handhaben. Die 3 vormontierten Lüfter sind bereits an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen. Diese können dann über den Schieberegler an der Front manuell gesteuert werden, sofern das Modul an einen S-ATA Stecker des Netzteils angeschlossen wird 
Zusätzlich kann man beim Dark Base Pro die Lüftersteuerung noch an einem PWM Anschluss des Mainboards betreiben. 
Sobald die Lüftersteuerung an einen PWM Header des Mainboards angeschlossen worden ist, muss der Schieberegler ganz links positioniert werden. Die Lüftersteuerung schleift das PWM Signal des Mainboards dann nur noch an die einzelnen Lüfter durch. Wenn DC gesteuerte Lüfter an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen sind, wird das PWM Signal in eine entsprechende Spannung gewandelt.

Die Drehzahl der einzelnen Lüfter sind dann natürlich nicht mehr auslesbar. Selbst baugleiche Lüfter laufen nicht 100% Synchron, ganz zu schweigen von komplett unterschiedlichen Lüftern. 
Wie soll denn in einer Anzeige die unterschiedliche Drehzahl von 8 Lüftern angezeigt werden?

Gruß Andre


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Die Drehzahl der einzelnen Lüfter sind dann natürlich nicht mehr auslesbar. Selbst baugleiche Lüfter laufen nicht 100% Synchron, ganz zu schweigen von komplett unterschiedlichen Lüftern.
> Wie soll denn in einer Anzeige die unterschiedliche Drehzahl von 8 Lüftern angezeigt werden?



Genauso funktiioniert das bei mir auch.
Dazu muss man aber wissen, dass der Lüfteranschluss am Mainboard auf PWM im Monitoring gestellt sein muss, ist er auf DC Mode. Funktioniert das nicht.
wie daSs dann bei Mainboards aussieht, die so einen "Fake" PWM Anschluss haben, weiß ich nicht. Das müsste man testen.


----------



## sunToxx (12. Juli 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Die Lüftersteuerung ist eigentlich ganz simpel zu handhaben. Die 3 vormontierten Lüfter sind bereits an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen. Diese können dann über den Schieberegler an der Front manuell gesteuert werden, sofern das Modul an einen S-ATA Stecker des Netzteils angeschlossen wird
> Zusätzlich kann man beim Dark Base Pro die Lüftersteuerung noch an einem PWM Anschluss des Mainboards betreiben.
> Sobald die Lüftersteuerung an einen PWM Header des Mainboards angeschlossen worden ist, muss der Schieberegler ganz links positioniert werden. Die Lüftersteuerung schleift das PWM Signal des Mainboards dann nur noch an die einzelnen Lüfter durch. Wenn DC gesteuerte Lüfter an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen sind, wird das PWM Signal in eine entsprechende Spannung gewandelt.
> 
> ...



Die Lüftersteuerung gibt aber die Geschwindigkeit von einem der Lüfter als Rückmeldung an das Mainboard? Wenn ja, von einem spezifischen Anschluss?



Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso funktiioniert das bei mir auch.
> Dazu muss man aber wissen, dass der Lüfteranschluss am Mainboard auf PWM im Monitoring gestellt sein muss, ist er auf DC Mode. Funktioniert das nicht.
> wie daSs dann bei Mainboards aussieht, die so einen "Fake" PWM Anschluss haben, weiß ich nicht. Das müsste man testen.



Mein Mainboard hat laut Dokumentation nur 4 polige Anschlüsse die alle einen ausgewiesenen PWM Kanal haben. Das Bios hat allerdings keine Einstellung die den Wechsel zwischen DC und PWM Modus erlaubt. Meine neuen Noctua NF F14 PWM 2000 industrial laufen mit mindestens 800 RPM und der alte PWM Lüfter auf dem Thermalright Macho Rev B läuft mit mindestens 500 RPM (1200max). Beides deutet eindeutig auf DC Regelung hin. Da auch der alte Lüfter vom CPU Kühler so schnell läuft, liegt es wohl auch nicht an einer Änderung des PWM Standards. Daher denke ich dass Asus schuld ist. Es sei denn, diese Option ist extrem gut versteckt im Bios.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2016)

sunToxx schrieb:


> Die Lüftersteuerung gibt aber die Geschwindigkeit von einem der Lüfter als Rückmeldung an das Mainboard? Wenn ja, von einem spezifischen Anschluss?



Im Bios des Mainboards wird leider nichts angezeigt. Die Lüftersteuerung des Case nimmt halt nur das PWM Signal ab, hält aber keine Rückmeldung mit dem Mainboard.



sunToxx schrieb:


> Mein Mainboard hat laut Dokumentation nur 4 polige Anschlüsse die alle einen ausgewiesenen PWM Kanal haben. Das Bios hat allerdings keine Einstellung die den Wechsel zwischen DC und PWM Modus erlaubt. Meine neuen Noctua NF F14 PWM 2000 industrial laufen mit mindestens 800 RPM und der alte PWM Lüfter auf dem Thermalright Macho Rev B läuft mit mindestens 500 RPM (1200max). Beides deutet eindeutig auf DC Regelung hin. Da auch der alte Lüfter vom CPU Kühler so schnell läuft, liegt es wohl auch nicht an einer Änderung des PWM Standards. Daher denke ich dass Asus schuld ist. Es sei denn, diese Option ist extrem gut versteckt im Bios.



Was für ein Asus hast du denn?
Du kannst in der Register Karte Monitoring jeden einzelnen Lüfteranschluss entweder im PWM Modus oder im DC Modus laufen lassen. Das kannst du einstellen.
Das sollte auch bei deinem Mainboard gehen. Da musst du echt noch mal nachgucken.


----------



## sunToxx (13. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Im Bios des Mainboards wird leider nichts angezeigt. Die Lüftersteuerung des Case nimmt halt nur das PWM Signal ab, hält aber keine Rückmeldung mit dem Mainboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe ein Asus P8Z77 V-Pro, da gibt es leider keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für PWM. Habe schon alles abgesucht, inklusive switches auf dem Mainboard selbst.

Wenn in deinem Bios nichts angezeigt wird, kann es die Geschwindigkeit doch auch nicht interaktiv regeln, da es nicht weiss ab welchem Prozentsatz die Lüfter stehenbleiben, bzw ob sie überhaupt laufen, oder sehe ich das falsch? Bei mir laufen die Fans auf Fullspeed wenn der Regler ganz links ist. Bei den Silentwings ist das nicht so tragisch, die höre ich selbst bei voller Geschwindigkeit kaum, bei 2000rpm Lüftern ist es aber ziemlich unangenehm.

Bei mir kommt das Problem hinzu, dass ich über Asus FanXpert steuere, was schon von vornherein nicht einmal eine feste Einstellung für einen Lüfter erlaubt von dem es kein Signal erhält, geschweige denn einen eine Lüfterkurve erstellen läßt.

@Bequiet Staff: Ist es richtig, dass das Mainboard gar kein RPM Signal von der Lüftersteuerung bekommen soll? Kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor?


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

Die Lüftersteuerung nimmt ja nur das PWM Signal ab, mehr nicht. Den Rest macht es selbst.
Geht bei mir gut. Im Idle kannst du sehen, wie sich die Lüfter drehen, denn so langsam sind sie dann und unter Last drehen sie sichtbar schneller und wenn ich den Schieber nach recht stelle, drehen die Lüfter mit Max Speed.

Ansonsten vergiss die Lüftersteuerung und steck die Lüfter ans Mainboard.


----------



## Buchseite (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das P8Z77 V-Pro auch im Zweitrechner verbaut.
Es hat 4 Pin Anschlüsse für Lüfter,
also PWM.
Die Lüftersteuerung  in links Position wird das PWM Signal verwendet.
Nach rechts Manuell........
Die an die Lüftersteuerung angeschlossenen Lüfter werden
Zitat be quiet:

"Der vom Mainboard ausgehende PWM – Takt wird durch die Lüftersteuerung umgerechnet, so dass die angeschlossenen DC – Lüfter
mit einer entsprechenden Spannung angesteuert werden, die dem PWM – Takt entspricht".

Schöner kann man es doch nicht sagen ...... 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## sunToxx (13. Juli 2016)

Hab leider zwei Lüfter mehr als Anschlüsse, hab jetzt 2 Silentwings auf der Lüftersteuerung manuell mit minimaler Geschwindigkeit. Die sind oben als intake verbaut und dienen sowieso nur dazu der Hitze der GPU entgegenzuwirken (der dritte hängt an CPU opt und sitzt direkt über dem intake vom Towerkühler Lüfter). Könnte man auch drauf verzichten, aber da sie nun mal mitgeliefert wurden  Hab Noctuas bestellt, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele auf wakü aufzurüsten und da habe ich mir bei den Silentwings etwas Sorgen gemacht wegen dem niedrigen Luftdruck, immerhin hängen die zwischen Radiator und Staubfilter.


----------



## sunToxx (13. Juli 2016)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe das P8Z77 V-Pro auch im Zweitrechner verbaut.
> Es hat 4 Pin Anschlüsse für Lüfter,
> ...



Du bist sicher dass die bei dir nicht mit voller Geschwindigkeit laufen wenn der Regler ganz links sitzt? Hast du irgendeine relevante Einstellung zu PWM im Bios gefunden und verwendest du AiSuite und FanXpert von Asus?


----------



## Buchseite (13. Juli 2016)

sunToxx schrieb:


> Du bist sicher dass die bei dir nicht mit voller Geschwindigkeit laufen wenn der Regler ganz links sitzt? Hast du irgendeine relevante Einstellung zu PWM im Bios gefunden und verwendest du AiSuite und FanXpert von Asus?



Ich habe für das Dark Base Pro 900 das ASUS X99 AII im Einsatz, 
dort muss oder kann ich zwischen DC und PWM Signal wählen.
Ja, bei mir laufen sie bei Lüftersteuerung links nicht volle Pulle,
es sei den laut Qfan Profil ist es angesagt...............


----------



## wobi21 (13. Juli 2016)

Meins ist gestern eingetroffen!
Bin sehr Zufrieden muss ich sagen.
Das einzige was mich stört ist die Türe, dass diese so leicht auf geht. Scheinbar ist der Magnet einfach zu schwach gewählt.
Die Lüftersteuerung ist klasse! Habe nun alle 3 SW dran angeschlossen, und das Kabel an CPU FAN gesteckt, da ich vorne einen Radiator auf die 2 SW montiert habe.
Ein Problem habe ich noch festgestellt und zwar, hab ich einen SW2 auf dem Boden Montiert mit hilfe der kunstoff hacken. Jedoch haben diese einen Radius auf der unterseite, sodass der Staubfilter unten sehr schwer raus geht nurnoch.
Naja warte eh auf die SW3 dann werden diesen unten Montieren und durch den SW2 ersetzten.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

Spar dir den Lüfter am Boden. Der stört eher als dass er was bringt.
Bau lieber einen dritten in die Front ein.


----------



## Buchseite (13. Juli 2016)

wobi21 schrieb:


> Meins ist gestern eingetroffen!
> Bin sehr Zufrieden muss ich sagen.
> Das einzige was mich stört ist die Türe, dass diese so leicht auf geht. Scheinbar ist der Magnet einfach zu schwach gewählt.
> Die Lüftersteuerung ist klasse! Habe nun alle 3 SW dran angeschlossen, und das Kabel an CPU FAN gesteckt, da ich vorne einen Radiator auf die 2 SW montiert habe.
> ...



Schreib den be Quiet Support an.
Da gibt es neue Schrauben für.
Bei den Kunststoffhacken einfach die Gummidichtung unter dem Nagelkopf entfernen,
dann schauen sie nicht mehr soweit raus.


----------



## Buchseite (13. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Spar dir den Lüfter am Boden. Der stört eher als dass er was bringt.
> Bau lieber einen dritten in die Front ein.



Habe unten einen und vorne 3 .


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Habe unten einen und vorne 3 .



Und im Deckel auch 3.


----------



## vfxworld (13. Juli 2016)

So, meins ist heute auch gekommen und ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin. Ich war im Vorfeld nicht mehr ganz so sicher, da einige User in diversen Foren ja doch starke kritik äußerten. Ich habe es mir dennoch gekauft und bereue es kein Stück. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich noch keine Hardware verbaut habe, mir lediglich einen Überblick verschafft habe. Mal zu den einzelnen Punkten:

Meine Tür vorne schließt gut, ich habe das Case zwar nicht großartig bewegt, aber sie schließt gut und der Magnet scheint auch recht stark zu sein. Bei denen bei denen dies nicht so ist, vielleicht ist das ein Reklamationsgrund? Also bei meiner Tür zumindest sehe ich kein Problem. 

Das Case ist doch schon recht groß, größer als ich es mir vorgestellt habe, die Luftauslässe am Deckel scheinen ausreichend zu sein, die Temperaturen werde ich dennoch genauer testen, sobald das System dort verbaut ist. 

In irgendeinem Forum meinte jemand, dass die ODD Blenden wackeln und rattern würden, dass kann ich nicht bestätigen. Es ist durchaus ein wenig Spiel an der Aufhängung, aber das wird niemals im Betrieb klappern.

Ansonsten ist das Case doch recht hochwertig, das Gewicht unterstreicht das noch einmal. Es ist eine absolut solide Konstruktion. Irgendwo hat auch jemand erwähnt, dass die Seite die nicht aus Glas besteht dünn wäre und sich biegt, auch dass kann ich nicht bestätigen, absolut stabil hier. 

Die übergänge zwischen Front und Seite (also da wo beim orangenen Case der orangene Streifen sich verbindet, meins ist schwarz) sind tatsächlich nicht zu 100% bündig, an der Seite mit dem Glas fällt das allerdings nicht wirklich ins Gewicht, der auf der Seite ohne Glas ist der Übergang ein weniger schlechter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir dennoch aufgefallen ist:

Ich habe es noch nicht näher untersucht, aber der Staubfilter unten lässt sich verdammt schwer rausziehen.  

Der "Sticker" der das Glas vor dem Metalgehäuse schützt ist bei mir nicht angebracht. Ich habe noch nicht in die Beiliegenden Kartons geschaut, sind die dort drin? Wenn nicht, dann hätte ich die schon gerne, da dieser die unschönen Löcher an der Seite überdeckt und dem Glas bestimmt ein wenig mehr Schutz bietet. Sieht man auf dem folgenden Bild. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Das hier scheint wirklich important zu sein, evtl solltet ihr euch dafür eine andere Lösung einfallen lassen, mein Case wurde vorher definitiv noch nicht ausgepackt, es fanden sich auch keinerlei Fingerabdrücke oder der gleichen auf dem Case, dass muss also beim Transport passiert sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS2: Auch meine Anleitung ist sehr zerknickt und in einem schlechten Zustand, aufgrund der Tatsache, wie diese beigelegt wurde.


----------



## sunToxx (13. Juli 2016)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Habe unten einen und vorne 3 .



Hast du eine Wakü? Sonst lenkt der Lüfter unten vermutlich den Luftstrom der unter der GPU durchgehen sollte ab.



Buchseite schrieb:


> Ich habe für das Dark Base Pro 900 das ASUS X99 AII im Einsatz,
> dort muss oder kann ich zwischen DC und PWM Signal wählen.
> Ja, bei mir laufen sie bei Lüftersteuerung links nicht volle Pulle,
> es sei den laut Qfan Profil ist es angesagt...............



Kannst du die Lüftersteuerung über FanXpert steuern oder nur direkt über das Bios? Bekommst du eine RPM Anzeige im Bios?

Das P8Z77 V-Pro hat zwar 4 Pin Anschlüsse, aber alles deutet darauf hin, dass es Lüfter trotzdem über DC regelt. 2000er Noctuas die nur bis auf 800rpm runtergehen, ein 1200er der nur bis auf 500 runtergeht, die Lüftersteuerung reagiert gar nicht auf das Mainboard, etc.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Der "Sticker" der das Glas vor dem Metalgehäuse schützt ist bei mir nicht angebracht. Ich habe noch nicht in die Beiliegenden Kartons geschaut, sind die dort drin? Wenn nicht, dann hätte ich die schon gerne, da dieser die unschönen Löcher an der Seite überdeckt und dem Glas bestimmt ein wenig mehr Schutz bietet. Sieht man auf dem folgenden Bild.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir fehlen die auch.


----------



## vfxworld (13. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir fehlen die auch.



Was mir dazu aufgefallen ist, in den offziellen Vorstellung von der Computex waren diese auch nicht zu sehen, in Reviews von bspw. HardwareCanucks schon. Wie gesagt, die hätte ich dann doch schon ganz gerne.


----------



## Buchseite (14. Juli 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Was mir dazu aufgefallen ist, in den offziellen Vorstellung von der Computex waren diese auch nicht zu sehen, in Reviews von bspw. HardwareCanucks schon. Wie gesagt, die hätte ich dann doch schon ganz gerne.



Ich denke das sie weggelassen wurden.
Ich meinte ich hätte mal eine Kritik dazu gelesen,
dass man beim Wechsel der Glasscheibe auf die andere Seite eh keine mehr hätte.
Die Lagerung der Glasplatte wurde daraufhin evtl. modifiziert.


----------



## Buchseite (14. Juli 2016)

sunToxx schrieb:


> Hast du eine Wakü? Sonst lenkt der Lüfter unten vermutlich den Luftstrom der unter der GPU durchgehen sollte ab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe im Moment nur Qfan Bios. RPM werden angezeigt.

Mein EVGA 980 SC wir im Moment noch mit dem Aufbau gut gekühlt.
Habe aber noch nix großartig gespielt.
Der von unten lufteinbringende Lüfter, 
kann ablenken, kann aber auch zusätzlich Luft in den Zuluftstrom der 3 vorderen Lüfter bringen.
Ich habe noch keine Wasserkühlung.....
Ich warte mal noch die Silent Loop von be Quiet ab.
Ich werde die Grafikkarte selbstverständlich überwachen.
Alle Parameter werden durch Alarmeinstellungen mit dem Programm HWInfo überwacht......

Gruß

Michael

EDIT: Du hast  recht, ich denke auch das er den Zustrom zur Grafikkarte ablenkt.
Habe ihn ausgebaut.....


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Was mir dazu aufgefallen ist, in den offziellen Vorstellung von der Computex waren diese auch nicht zu sehen, in Reviews von bspw. HardwareCanucks schon. Wie gesagt, die hätte ich dann doch schon ganz gerne.



Wir haben garantiert Vorserienmodelle bekommen. Anders kann ich mir das alles nicht mehr erklären. 
Echt enttäuschend.


----------



## vfxworld (14. Juli 2016)

Buchseite: In einigen Reviews wurde das tatsächlich erwähnt, dass man diesen Sticker nicht mehr vernünftig auf die andere Seite geklebt bekommt. Allerdings ist das jetzt noch so kurz nach Releasetermin, dass ich nicht denke, dass irgendwelche Änderungen die Gehäuse bereits betreffen die jetzt ausgeliefert werden, könnte mich natürlich täuschen, aber der Staubfilter für den dritten Lüfter ist ja auch noch nicht dabei...

Threshold: Mein Case war schon die zweite oder evtl sogar dritte Lieferung an den Shop, Vorserienmodell kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.

Der Release wirkt auf mich irgendwie gerushed.. Ich meine es ist im Prinzip nur ein Stück Klebeband, dennoch ist es schon alleine aus optischen Gründen pflicht und eine der ersten optischen Dinge, die ich nach der Computex Vorstellung zu bemängeln hatte, es sieht einfach unschön mit den Löchern aus. Zudem gehe ich davon aus, dass der Sticker die Scheibe auch etwas vor vibrationen aus dem Gehäuse schützt. 

Und ja, schade das er nicht abnehmbar und wiederbenutzbar ist auf der anderen Seite, aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind: Wie viele User werden das Mainboard am Ende umgedreht montieren? Die Idee ist ja ganz nett, aber ich finde man betreibt hier zu viel Aufwand. Der einzige Grund es invertiert zu montieren der mir einfällt (bis auf persönliche preferenzen) ist, wenn das Gehäuse auf der vom User linken Seite steht. Ich finde es gibt einfachere Wege das zu lösen als das komplette System auseinander zu nehmen und alles umzubauen. Man könnte das Case auch einfach auf den Kopf stellen... würde bei dem Dark Base wahrscheinlich sogar gehen. Aber jedem wie er will, mich stört dieses feature nicht, es ist ein "nice to have" - mehr aber auch nicht. Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Sticker und invertmöglichkeit hätte, würde ich mich immer für den Sticker entscheiden  Aber jeder wie er will.

Ist denn hier noch eine Antwort von be quiet zu erwarten? Wenn nicht, schreibe ich mal den Support an...


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Threshold: Mein Case war schon die zweite oder evtl sogar dritte Lieferung an den Shop, Vorserienmodell kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.



Dann ist es umso peinlicher.
Im Grunde genommen Case zurück schicken und reklamieren und im Zweifel was anderes kaufen. Ganz einfach.
Wer so eine schlechten Start mit einem Case hinlegt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn die potenziellen Käufer abspringen und was anderes nehmen.
Ich rede mir das Phanteks Enthoo Primo gerade schön.



vfxworld schrieb:


> Der Release wirkt auf mich irgendwie gerushed.. Ich meine es ist im Prinzip nur ein Stück Klebeband, dennoch ist es schon alleine aus optischen Gründen pflicht und eine der ersten optischen Dinge, die ich nach der Computex Vorstellung zu bemängeln hatte, es sieht einfach unschön mit den Löchern aus. Zudem gehe ich davon aus, dass der Sticker die Scheibe auch etwas vor vibrationen aus dem Gehäuse schützt.



Hast du bei dir mal geguckt, ob die Gewindestife, mit der die Scheibe befestigt werden, etwas lose sind? 
Meine sind etwas lose.



vfxworld schrieb:


> Und ja, schade das er nicht abnehmbar und wiederbenutzbar ist auf der anderen Seite, aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind: Wie viele User werden das Mainboard am Ende umgedreht montieren? Die Idee ist ja ganz nett, aber ich finde man betreibt hier zu viel Aufwand. Der einzige Grund es invertiert zu montieren der mir einfällt (bis auf persönliche preferenzen) ist, wenn das Gehäuse auf der vom User linken Seite steht.



Meiner Meinung nach eher Marketing. Keiner wird das Mainboard umgedreht einbauen -- und wenns einer macht, dann Glückwunsch. 
Blöd ist halt, dass der Streifen ja nicht mal dran ist. Wo ist der hin? Abgefallen?
Bei mir ist ja noch ein USb Port tot. auch so eine Sache.
Langsam kotzt mich das an.  



vfxworld schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt einfachere Wege das zu lösen als das komplette System auseinander zu nehmen und alles umzubauen. Man könnte das Case auch einfach auf den Kopf stellen... würde bei dem Dark Base wahrscheinlich sogar gehen. Aber jedem wie er will, mich stört dieses feature nicht, es ist ein "nice to have" - mehr aber auch nicht. Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Sticker und invertmöglichkeit hätte, würde ich mich immer für den Sticker entscheiden  Aber jeder wie er will.



Ich hätte den Unsinn mit dem umgedrehten Mainboard weg gelassen. Nutzt sowieso niemand. Die herausnehmbaren HDD Käfige sind jedoch eine gute Sache. Das ist positiv zu werten.
Den doppelten Boden unter dem Netzteil hätte ich weg gelassen. Oder das eben anders gebaut.
Das Case hat hier und da noch Logiklücken. Ebenso ist der Abstand Mainboard Tray hintere Seitenwand zu schmal. Dann die Problematik mit abgewickelten Sata Stecker. Manchmal frage ich mich, ob das überhaupt mal vor der Produktion getestet wurde, ob das alles auch geht. 

Dumm nur dass die Alternativen mit Platz für 420er Radiator dünn gesät sind.



vfxworld schrieb:


> Ist denn hier noch eine Antwort von be quiet zu erwarten? Wenn nicht, schreibe ich mal den Support an...



Schick mal eine Mail.


----------



## target2804 (14. Juli 2016)

Könntest du das Ergebnis deiner Email-Anfrage hier posten? Würde gerne, bevor ich das Case jetzt wirklich kaufe, solche Fragen aus der Welt geschafft haben...


----------



## vfxworld (14. Juli 2016)

Tja, leider tue ich mich sehr schwer mit dem Aussuchen von passenden Gehäusen und das Dark Base ist schon so etwas wie ein kleiner segen für mich... Optik, Funktionalität und vor allem auch Stabilität und Materialqualität sind mir sehr wichtig. Ich denke allerdings das trifft bei jedem zu, der sein System gern pflegt  Gerade bei der Optik bin ich sehr eigen und wenn die nicht stimmt, nützt mir auch das ganze andere nichts. Noch sind die gefundenen Mängel nicht so gravierend das ich darauf verzichten will... Das ist hier sicherlich die falsche Einstellung und du hast vermutlich recht, man sollte reklamieren. Ich werde es erst einmal mit dem Support probieren und gucken was die so Antworten... Es sind zwar nur Kleinigkeiten und Dinge die mich bisher nicht betreffen (ich werde z.B. keinen dritten Lüfter verbauen, brauche ein optisches Laufwerk), aber es trübt doch den Gesamteindruck. 

Auf diesen Sticker werde ich definitiv bestehen. Ich mein ich könnte sicherlich auch schwarzes Klebeband draufkleben, aber ähm, nein danke :p 

Was die Schrauben angeht hab ich das ganze noch nicht aufgemacht. Ich werde mal gucken ob ich mir das heute Abend nochmal anschaue wenn die Zeit reicht. Aber dann muss ich das Ding erstmal wieder in den Karton packen -_- Hab recht wenig Zeit da jetzt etwas zu verbauen.

Toter USB Port ist natürich mist, ich muss da wohl die Tage doch mal was einbauen, um das Case richtig durchzutesten... 

Die HDD Käfige gehören auf jeden Fall zu den vielen positiven Eigenschaften. Ich will das Case ja nicht schlecht reden, generell bin ich wie gesagt sehr zufrieden, die ganzen Kleinigkeiten nerven aber doch ein wenig. Ich würde mir ja gar nicht die Mühe machen und das alles so genau unter die Lupe nehmen, wenn ich das Gehäuse nicht gut finden würde und nutzen will. Ist halt immer so bei Dingen, die man sich kaufen will, da muss schon alles perfekt sein, vor allem wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das Gehäuse viele Jahre lang im Einsatz sein wird. 

Das unten die Luft durch die Seiten statt wirklich von unten eingesaugt wird finde ich persönlich ganz gut. Ich bilde mir ein, dass so nicht direkt der Staub vom Boden eingesaugt wird. Das etwas durch das Loch fallen kann ist natürlich suboptimal. Bei meinem Glück werde ich da die ein oder andere Schraube rausholen müssen. Denke aber wenn es eingebaut ist und läuft, wird das schon funktionell sein. Der Platz am Deckel für Radiatoren ist natürlich ein segen bei dem Case und war einer der wichtigsten Gründe, warum es das be quiet wurde. Andere Gehäuse die große Radiatoren erlauben haben mir einfach nicht gefallen.

Ich schreibe erst einmal ne Mail zwecks Sticker und Staubfilter für den dritten Fronlüfter und warte die Antwort ab.

Edit:
target2804: jo, mach ich.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

Ich finde das Case an sich auch gut. Keine Frage.
Die Glasseite hat was. Der QI Charger ist eine Sache, die ich für mein Handy sowieso schon immer kaufen wollte. So spare ich mir das.
Die HDD Käfige sind gut -- Abstriche gibt es eben bei Nutzung von gewinkelten Sata Steckern, da muss man echt aufpassen, was beim Mainboard bei liegt, wenn man kauft, nicht dass man noch Sata Kabel deswegen nachbestellen muss.
Dazu halt die Kleinigkeiten, die eben störend sind und bei einem solchen Case eigentlich nicht auftreten dürften.
Ein defekter USB Port kann immer mal vorkommen, das nenne ich schlicht Pech. Dass die Gummierung für die Glasscheibe fehlt ist aber schon sehr komisch.

Natürlich gibt es auch Kritik. So muss ich das Mainboard herabsenken, um einen 30mm Radiator samt Lüfter einbauen zu können. Ich hätte angenommen, dass der Deckel so viel Platz bietet, dass das so passt. Passt aber nicht.
Und dann geht das auch schon los mit dem Einbauen. Das Netzteil zuerst befestigen, denn mit verbautem Mainboard kommt man nicht mehr an die Schrauben heran. Auf die Strecker achten, die ans Board kommen, besser vorher aufstecken und sowas.
Was auch etwas stört ist die Öffnung direkt beim Netzteil bzw. auf Höhe des Netzteil nach hinten zum Mainboard Tray.
Zwar großzügig bemessen aber hier gibt es keine Gummis, die die Kabel vor den Kanten des Metalls schützen -- und jetzt sag bloß einer nicht, dass da natürlich Gummis sind, ich habe da keine.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, ist die geschlossene Seitenwand mit der Öffnung für zwei Lüfter.
Die Clipse ragen recht weit heraus, wenn das kleine Seitenteil anliegt. Die stören dann beim Schließen der Seitenwand, da sie gegen die Kabel kommen, die hinterm Tray verlegt sind. Bei mir knirscht das gewaltig, wenn ich die Seitenwand schließe. Die Clipse drücken sicher schwer gegen die Kabel.


----------



## sunToxx (14. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde das Case an sich auch gut. Keine Frage.
> Die Glasseite hat was. Der QI Charger ist eine Sache, die ich für mein Handy sowieso schon immer kaufen wollte. So spare ich mir das.
> Die HDD Käfige sind gut -- Abstriche gibt es eben bei Nutzung von gewinkelten Sata Steckern, da muss man echt aufpassen, was beim Mainboard bei liegt, wenn man kauft, nicht dass man noch Sata Kabel deswegen nachbestellen muss.
> Dazu halt die Kleinigkeiten, die eben störend sind und bei einem solchen Case eigentlich nicht auftreten dürften.
> ...



Ich plane auch eine Wakü für das Gehäuse, war mit ein Hauptgrund für das DB900. Warum passt denn oben kein 30mm Radiator rein, machst du push-pull kombo? Der Vorführrechner von Bequiet mit Wakü hat oben auch einen 30mm Nexxxos drin und laut dem Worklog auf Luxx durfte nichts am Gehäuse verändert werden. Wenn der Radiator innen und die Lüfter über dem Blech installiert werden, sollte es doch passen dachte ich?

Weiss einer wofür die Dinger sind? Ersatz für das Fenster?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

Also, ich hab den Radiator drin, 30mm dick. Darunter sind die Lüfter montiert, Push eben.
Das ganze ist 55mm dick. logischer Weise.
Ab Werk ist das Mainboard ganz oben. Da sind dann 45mm Platz zwischen dem Deckel -- also dort, wo du den Radiator anschraubst -- und Mainboard.
Man kann theoretisch den Radiator oben drauf bauen und die Lüfter dann unten dran hängen, dann hätte man den Platz, den du ansprichst, aber so wollte ich das ja nicht bauen.


----------



## sunToxx (14. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, ich hab den Radiator drin, 30mm dick. Darunter sind die Lüfter montiert, Push eben.
> Das ganze ist 55mm dick. logischer Weise.
> Ab Werk ist das Mainboard ganz oben. Da sind dann 45mm Platz zwischen dem Deckel -- also dort, wo du den Radiator anschraubst -- und Mainboard.
> Man kann theoretisch den Radiator oben drauf bauen und die Lüfter dann unten dran hängen, dann hätte man den Platz, den du ansprichst, aber so wollte ich das ja nicht bauen.



Ob man push oder pull macht soll laut Tests ja keinen Unterschied machen. Wäre es nicht einfacher, wenn du die Lüfter von oben auf das Blech setzt und den Radiator von unten ans Blech? Wenn du das als intake anstatt als exhaust verwendest, macht das vom Staubfiltern her auch  kein Problem (wenn Bequiet da noch einen nachliefert. Ansonsten halt mit der Lösung die ich im Netzteil Thread gepostet habe). Vielleicht geht als intake dann deine Wassertemperatur sogar noch nen Grad nach unten, aber groß dürfte der Unterschied wohl nicht sein wenn die GPU mit im Kreislauf hängt.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

Oder eben den Radiator oben drauf schrauben und die Lüfter unten dran hängen.
Die GPU hat ja einen eigenen Kreislauf mit dem 280er in der Front -- also theoretisch.


----------



## sunToxx (14. Juli 2016)

Ich will auch oben einen 420 und vorne einen 280 verbauen. Überlege vorne einen xflow zu  verbauen, wegen einfacherem leeren. Ein 420er xflow wird  vorn vermutlich nicht passen, hab es aber noch nicht genau ausgemessen. 

Was ist der Vorteil, wenn du Lüfter und Radiator oben unterhalb des Bleches verbaust, oder ist das damit es besser aussieht?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

Einfach wegen des Platzes. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob man dann noch mit den Schläuchen durch kommt, wenn der Radiator oben drauf ist.


----------



## target2804 (14. Juli 2016)

420mm sollten vorne und oben passen. Werd es aber auch demnächst erfahren!


----------



## wobi21 (14. Juli 2016)

so hier sind mal zwei Bilder in fertig montierten Zustand!


----------



## vfxworld (14. Juli 2016)

Sieht gut aus, ich fands nicht einfach mich zwischen schwarz und silber zu entscheiden, aber warum den Radiator nicht oben? Da würden mich die Temperaturunterschiede interessieren. Sind die Schläuche nicht zu gespannt?

Edit: Bei dir fehlen auch die Klebestreifen.


----------



## wobi21 (14. Juli 2016)

Die Schläuche sind recht Starr von hause aus, deshalb hängen sie nicht durch. 
Wieso nicht oben, naja ist meine erste Wasserkühlung, und ich dachte mir das ich die besten temps habe wenn der Radiator mit Frischer kalter Luft beliefert wird. Außerdem finde ich es Praktisch vom Platz her. 
Außerdem habe ich mir dadurch 2 Lüfter gespart. Evt kommt aber noch ein SW3 wenn sie denn kommen oben hin.
Zu den Temperaturen kann ich sagen, dass ich im normalen betrieb 28Grad habe und mit Cinebech maximal 60Grad.
Intel i74770k @4,4Ghz geköpft. 
Lege viel wert auf ein absolutes Leises System, und dieses habe ich mit dieser kombi erreicht.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Edit: Bei dir fehlen auch die Klebestreifen.



Finde ich auch.


----------



## wobi21 (14. Juli 2016)

Ich denke die Klebestreifen sind nur Optik, da die Gummipuffer Überstehen und somit kein Kontakt zum Rahmen besteht. Das merkt du auch wenn du druck auf die scheibe ausübst, sie gibt nämlich nach.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

Der Klebestreifen muss aber da sein. Wenn der fehlt, ist das ein Mangel. Daher einfach mal den BeQuiet Support per Mail kontaktieren. Die beheben das dann.


----------



## Liesel_Weppen (14. Juli 2016)

wobi21 schrieb:


> so hier sind mal zwei Bilder in fertig montierten Zustand!



Was für eine GPU hast du denn genau, und welche Temperaturen hat die denn beim Zocken?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## wobi21 (14. Juli 2016)

Asus GTX970 Strix 
Hatte eben bei Divison 60Grad die ganze zeit


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

So, noch mal an alle Besitzer des Case.

Die Klebestreifen fehlen nicht. Sie wurden im Laufe der Produktion nicht mehr angebracht. Die Gummierung bei den Gewindestiften ist völlig ausreichend als Entkoppelung.
Also, Entwarnung. Der BeQuiet Support muss nicht ausm Bett geholt werden.


----------



## Liesel_Weppen (14. Juli 2016)

wobi21 schrieb:


> Asus GTX970 Strix
> Hatte eben bei Divison 60Grad die ganze zeit



Hmm, ich habe zB. bei FarCry 4 immer um die 75-80 Grad.  Und das obwohl die Lüfter alle laufen.  Das finde ich persönlich grenzwertig. Woran könnte das liegen?

Der PC wird alle 4-6 Wochen ausgeblasen. 
Ich frage deshalb weil ich über den Kauf eines DB 900 + RX480 nachgedacht habe.


----------



## vfxworld (15. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> So, noch mal an alle Besitzer des Case.
> 
> Die Klebestreifen fehlen nicht. Sie wurden im Laufe der Produktion nicht mehr angebracht. Die Gummierung bei den Gewindestiften ist völlig ausreichend als Entkoppelung.
> Also, Entwarnung. Der BeQuiet Support muss nicht ausm Bett geholt werden.



Hm, dass ist eher schlecht.  Das würde heißen das die Chancen schlecht stehen welche zu bekommen. Ohne die Dinge sehen die Rahmen echt grenzwertig aus... Scheinbar hat der Support mich für heute vergessen, habe erst prompt eine Antwort bekommen, auf meine Antwort kam dann aber nichts mehr. Mal bis morgen warten.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

Wenn du solche Streifen haben willst, würde ich einfach mal nachfragen. Vielleicht haben sie ja noch welche davon liegen, immerhin wurden sie für das Case produziert. Das Showcase damals bei der Präsentation in Hamburg hatte ja welche.


----------



## Buchseite (15. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du solche Streifen haben willst, würde ich einfach mal nachfragen. Vielleicht haben sie ja noch welche davon liegen, immerhin wurden sie für das Case produziert. Das Showcase damals bei der Präsentation in Hamburg hatte ja welche.



Also ich hatte gedacht da wären welche gewesen im Video der Präsentation,
da kritisiert wurde, dass man beim Scheibenwechsel auf die andere Seite keine Streifen mehr auf der Wechselseite hätte.
Im Video kann ich keine mehr erkennen.........

EDIT:

be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Midi Tower mit hoher Modularitat vorgestellt | Allround-PC.com - YouTube

bei 2:43 Minuten.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

Ja, eben. Die muss man dann wechseln.
Im Prinzip brauchst du die Dinger aber gar nicht, daher haben sie wohl einfach darauf verzichtet. 
Also, ich vermisse sie jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## vfxworld (15. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du solche Streifen haben willst, würde ich einfach mal nachfragen. Vielleicht haben sie ja noch welche davon liegen, immerhin wurden sie für das Case produziert. Das Showcase damals bei der Präsentation in Hamburg hatte ja welche.



Habe ja schon gestern angefragt, warte noch auf die Rückmeldung vom Support.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

Pass aber auf, nicht dass du gleich einen ganzen Karton voll davon bekommst.


----------



## vfxworld (15. Juli 2016)

Na zumindest ein Ersatzset wäre nicht schlecht  Erstmal hoffen das ich überhaupt was bekomme.


----------



## Pixy (15. Juli 2016)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Also ich hatte gedacht da wären welche gewesen im Video der Präsentation,
> da kritisiert wurde, dass man beim Scheibenwechsel auf die andere Seite keine Streifen mehr auf der Wechselseite hätte.
> Im Video kann ich keine mehr erkennen.........
> 
> ...



Es hat wirklich keine "Streifen", dass ist in deinem Video sehr gut bei min. 0:28 zu sehen.
Finde ich irgendwie auch Schade. Aber ich habe mich von diesem Case sowieso bereits verabschiedet, zuviele "Bugs".

Habe gerade mal geschaut, selbst das Case was ich mir bereits bestellt habe, hat solche  Streifen. 
Wenigstens hier wurde zu Ende gedacht und in diesem preissegment erwarte ich sowas auch einfach.
Zusätzlich sind diese auf beiden Seiten zu finden und nicht nur auf einer. 

Hier auf min. 7:22 ist sehr gut zu sehen, dass es einige Be Quiet Case gab/gibt, die diesen Streifen hatten/haben.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

Die Streifen brauchst du halt nicht, daher konnte man sie weglassen.
Eine Fehlerquelle weniger und das Umstecken zur anderen Seite ist ja auch suboptimal.


----------



## sunToxx (15. Juli 2016)

Pixy schrieb:


> Es hat wirklich keine "Streifen", dass ist in deinem Video sehr gut bei min. 0:28 zu sehen.
> Finde ich irgendwie auch Schade. Aber ich habe mich von diesem Case sowieso bereits verabschiedet, zuviele "Bugs".
> 
> Habe gerade mal geschaut, selbst das Case was ich mir bereits bestellt habe, hat solche  Streifen.
> ...



Das Evolv und das DB900 waren auch bei mir die letzten beiden in der Endauswahl. Habe mich dann für das DB900 entschieden weil es innen mehr Platz hat, einen besseren Airflow für Überdruck bietet, mehr Radiatorfläche bietet und Schallisoliert ist. Hab noch keine Wakü drin, aber die Luftkühlung ist einfach genial wenn man das Potential nutzt und auch sonst habe ich es nicht bereut. Die fehlenden Streifen sind kein Problem finde ich, das sieht man durch das dunkle Glas fast gar nicht ausser dass hier und da Licht von den LEDs durchkommt. Finde ich aber nicht störend, habe die LEDs sowieso so verbaut, dass quasi der Klebestreifen zu mir zeigt. Dadurch blendet nichts.


----------



## vfxworld (15. Juli 2016)

Also, ich habe gerade meine Antwort vom support erhalten, die sehr erfreulich ist. Die Klebestreifen werden deswegen nicht mehr angebracht, weil sie erstens keine wirkliche technische Funktion haben und sich wohl recht schnell angefangen haben zu lösen. Dennoch ist es möglich, kostenlos welche nachgefliefert zu bekommen, wenn diese fehlen. Werde ich auch in Anspruch nehmen, rein wegen der Optik. 

Der Staubschutz ist gerade in Entwicklung und wird ebenfalls kostenfrei nachgeliefert, sobald dieser verfügbar ist. Auch wurde mir versichert, dass an der Bündigkeit des farbigen Elements gearbeitet wird und dieser fehler sowieso nicht häufig vorkommt (wie gesagt, bei mir ist das z.B. kaum bemerkbar und absolut ok).

Alles in allem ein sehr guter Service und damit für mich auch die letzten kleinen Macken ausgemerzt. Am Ende also ein für mich wunderbares Gehäuse.


----------



## sunToxx (15. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach wegen des Platzes. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob man dann noch mit den Schläuchen durch kommt, wenn der Radiator oben drauf ist.



Sollte ohne Probleme gehen. Im Notfall kannst du ja den Lüfter an der Rückseite weglassen, sollte keinen Unterschied machen ausser dass das System noch leiser wird. Ich finde Lüfter oben über dem Blech und Radiator unter dem Blech auch nicht schlecht und da gibt es auch keine Probleme mit dem Mainboard, solange das nicht so eine riesige Blende hat. In dem Fall wäre andersrum vielleicht die bessere Lösung. Oder vielleicht die Anschlüsse einfach auf die rechte Seite?

Was für Schläuche nutzt du? Norprene? Ich bin hin und hergerissen. Schickere PETG Tubes oder mehr Sicherheit mit Schläuchen/Norprene.


----------



## vfxworld (15. Juli 2016)

Hast du gute Temperaturen mit den Lüftern über dem Blech? Bleibt da genug Platz für die Abluft? Fände es auch besser das Tray nicht senken zu müssen.


----------



## sunToxx (15. Juli 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Hast du gute Temperaturen mit den Lüftern über dem Blech? Bleibt da genug Platz für die Abluft? Fände es auch besser das Tray nicht senken zu müssen.



Ich verwende die oberen Lüfter als intake, so will ich es später mit der wakü auch machen. Im Moment habe ich die Lüfter unter dem Blech verbaut. Verbaut man sie darüber bleiben noch ca 1.5cm Abstand zum Blech. Ich denke das reicht aus zumal die Luftschlitze oben am Gehäuse ja auch nicht riesig sind.

Das mit dem intake oben mache ich nur weil ich die Lüfter sowieso schon habe und weil wenn ich sie als exhaust verwende, heisse Luft von der GPU nach oben über den Towerkühler gezogen wird. Ansonsten könnte man auch darauf verzichten wenn man darauf achtet dass die HDDs den Luftstrom nicht stören (siehe Bild).

Das optimale für das DB900 ist meiner Meinung nach 3 140er in der Front und entweder keine Lüfter oben zu verbauen, oder aber die Lüfter oben als intake ganz langsam laufen lassen. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Varianten ist aber so minimal, dass es sich nicht lohnt extra Lüfter für oben zu kaufen. Das funktioniert in diesem Gehäuse sehr gut, da durch das versetzte Netzeil die Rückwand des Gehäuses eine extrem große Fläche für den Luftaustritt bietet. So können die drei Frontlüfter mit minimalen Verwirbelungen die heisse Luft rausdrücken, ähnlich wie bei den verdrehten Silverstone Gehäusen wo die Mainboard Blende oben auf dem Gehäuse sitzt. Diese waren bis jetzt das Optimum an GPU und CPU Kühlung für luftgekühlte Systeme.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

Ich hab normal Schläuche. Hauptsache fest. Optik ist unwichtig.


----------



## Shizuki (15. Juli 2016)

Kann zufällig jemand bestätigen, dass der 4 PWM Lüftersteuerungsport NICHT funktioniert?

Gehäuse 1: Lüfter am 4 Port läuft an, aber hört auf zu drehen nach ca. 15sec.
Gehäuse 2: Port funktioniert überhaupt nicht.
Gehäuse 3: Siehe 1.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

Ich hab aktuell nur 3 Lüfter angeschlossen. Welcher ist es denn, der ab Werk nicht belegt ist?
Ansonsten einfach mal den BeQuiet Support kontaktieren und den Fehler melden.


----------



## sunToxx (15. Juli 2016)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Kann zufällig jemand bestätigen, dass der 4 PWM Lüftersteuerungsport NICHT funktioniert?
> 
> Gehäuse 1: Lüfter am 4 Port läuft an, aber hört auf zu drehen nach ca. 15sec.
> Gehäuse 2: Port funktioniert überhaupt nicht.
> Gehäuse 3: Siehe 1.



Bei mir ging ein PWM Anschluss nicht, Bequiet hat mir eine neue Platine zugeschickt, jetzt gehen alle 4 PWM Anschlüsse. Bei mir funktioniert die Regelung über das Mainboard nicht, aber das scheint daran zu liegen dass mein Board nur so tut als könne es PWM. Hier im Thread hat einer es am Mainboard laufen und bekommt ein RPM Signal und die Regelung läuft einwandfrei. 

Du schickst die Gehäuse zurück wegen der Lüftersteuerung? Ganz schöner Aufwand


----------



## Shizuki (15. Juli 2016)

Der der ab Werk nicht funktioniert ist der denn ich an den 4 PWM Anschluss anschließe. Ein Silent Wings 2, ein eLoop oder sonstige rumfliegende Lüfter. Keiner verrichtet seinen Dienst, aber NUR an diesem Anschluss.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2016)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Der der ab Werk nicht funktioniert ist der denn ich an den 4 PWM Anschluss anschließe. Ein Silent Wings 2, ein eLoop oder sonstige rumfliegende Lüfter. Keiner verrichtet seinen Dienst, aber NUR an diesem Anschluss.



Wende dich mal an den BeQuiet Support. Die schicken dir dann eine neue Platine zu, die geht.
Jedesmal das Case zurück schicken ist ja echt ein riesen Aufwand.


----------



## Swat-M (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt auch ein Dark Base Pro 900. Mir gefällt das Design und es fasst sich auch gut an 
Bisher fehlt noch die Wakü, damit ich mit dem Zusammenbau beginnen kann.

Auch ist bei mir das Handbuch des Gehäuses sehr verknittert angekommen. Wieso wird dieses nicht zusammen mit den Kartons,
welche beim Versand im Gehäuse sind, mit verschickt?

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass auch mein Gehäuse einen ca. 1mm Versatz vorne links oben hat. 1mm ist nicht viel, doch da dies die silbernen Streben am Gehäuse betrifft, fällt dies schon auf. Finde ich schon etwas schade, da ich von be quiet! über die Jahre immer Top-Qualität gewohnt bin.

Die Tür lässt sich im geschlossenen Zustand mit dem Kleber vom Versand auf ziehen. Die Magnete sind durchaus stark genug. Mein Schlüssel blieb daran hängen. Ich vermute da ist einfach zu wenig Metall in der Tür selbst, um eine höhere Anziehung zu erzeugen.

Auch mir fehlt der Staubfilter zur Installation eines zusätzlichen Lüfters vor dem ODD Käfig.
Deshalb werde ich den Support kontaktieren.

Ob bei mir noch weitere Mängel auftreten, wird sich beim Zusammenbau zeigen.

Da bei mir der PC unter dem Schreibtisch auf der linken Seite steht, habe ich vor das Gehäuse auf das gespiegelte Layout umzubauen.
Dabei wandert der hintere Lüfter etwas nach unten. Etwa auf die halbe höhe des Dark Base Pro 900. Meint ihr,
dass ich dadurch einen schlechteren Luftzug im Gehäuse haben werde?

Edit: Ich habe dem be quiet! Support Team jetzt eine längere E-Mail geschrieben, in welcher ich die einzelnen Themen detailliert geschildert habe. Jetzt bin ich auf deren Antwort gespannt.


Herzliche Grüße,
Swat-M


----------



## Swat-M (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe von be quiet! eine Antwort erhalten.

1. sendet be quiet! mir einen zusätzlichen Staubfilter zu, sobald diese Deutschland erreichen.

2. Wegen der Probleme mit der Tür, solle ich mich nochmals bei ihnen melden, falls diese einfach so, während des Betriebs, auf gehen sollte. Ohne das ich daran anstoße.

3. Die Bedienungsanleitung wird ab sofort in der Verpackung an einem anderen Ort platziert, damit diese in Zukunft nicht mehr verknittert ankommt.

4. Meine E-Mail wurde an das Entwicklerteam weitergeleitet. Vielleicht kommt ja noch eine Lösung für das metallische Gegenstück in der Türe, welches dann eine höhere Anziehungskraft erzeugen könnte.


Bis dahin, sonnige Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## Swat-M (18. Juli 2016)

sunToxx schrieb:


> (...) Weiss einer wofür die Dinger sind? Ersatz für das Fenster?



Die Gummis werden für die Entkopplung bei der Befestigung des M/B Trays am Gehäuse verwendet.


----------



## vfxworld (19. Juli 2016)

Swat-M schrieb:


> 1. sendet be quiet! mir einen zusätzlichen Staubfilter zu, sobald diese Deutschland erreichen.



Wirst dich aber wohl nochmal beim Support melden müssen, wurde zumindest mir so gesagt.


----------



## Swat-M (19. Juli 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Wirst dich aber wohl nochmal beim Support melden müssen, wurde zumindest mir so gesagt.





			
				der Mail mit LISTAN GmbH & Co. KG  - be quiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Die zusätzlichen Staubfilter befinden sich bereits in der Produktion und werden Ihnen zugesandt sobald diese bei uns in Deutschland eintreffen.



Somit muss ich nichts mehr tun.


----------



## vfxworld (19. Juli 2016)

Hm, also bei mir kam das:



> Ja, es ist tatsächlich so, dass wir die Blenden für die 5,25“ Laufwerke in der zukünftigen Produktion mit einem Staubfilter ausstatten werden. Hierfür machen wir gerade das Tooling.
> Sobald dieses fertig ist und die neuen Blenden gebaut werden und bei uns vorrätig sind, werden wir diese kostenfrei nachliefern.
> Hierfür benötigen wir jedoch einige Wochen.





> Für den Versand des Filters möchte ich Sie bitten uns nochmal gesondert anzuschreiben.
> Den Filter senden wir Ihnen, sobald wir ihn haben.


----------



## Swat-M (19. Juli 2016)

Dann schreib be quiet! doch wie gewünscht gesondert an, gib die Seriennummer und Deine Adresse sowie den Grund an und freue Dich dann über den Staubfilter


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2016)

Das lohnt erst, wenn die Filter fertig sind. Schreibst du jetzt, ist deine Anfrage bis dahin vergessen.


----------



## Swat-M (19. Juli 2016)

Zumindest haben die in meiner Mail mir versichert, dass ich einen zugesandt bekommen werde, sobald diese in Deutschland eingetroffen sind. 

Die legen dazu sicher ein Ticket in SAP an und sobald die Filter bei denen im Wareneingang sind, pooppen die Tickets auf.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2016)

Oder nach Glinde fahren und das Case vor dem Eingang verbrennen.


----------



## Swat-M (19. Juli 2016)

Da verwende ich es doch lieber für meinen PC als zum Feuer machen  Benötigt sowieso eine sehr hohe Temperatur, bis das Metall verbrennt xD


----------



## vfxworld (20. Juli 2016)

Wollte das nur erwähnen falls du auf deine Filter wartest und nix kommt.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Wollte das nur erwähnen falls du auf deine Filter wartest und nix kommt.



Ich warte seit Jahren auf das perfekte Case und werde von Jahr zu Jahr immer herber enttäuscht.


----------



## Swat-M (20. Juli 2016)

Dann fang doch an einen Entwurf für das perfekte Case zu entwickeln und dann baust es selbst oder fragst bei einem Unternehmen an, ob sie es Dir bauen


----------



## vfxworld (21. Juli 2016)

Meine Klebestreifen sind heute wie versprochen angekommen. Leider nur zwei. Etwas mehr Liebe für die Betatester bitte.  

Ne, aber bin froh das ich überhaupt welche habe. Hoffentlich fallen die nicht ab.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

Ansonsten richtig befestigen. Schrauben oder so.


----------



## vfxworld (22. Juli 2016)

Naja mit Schrauben wird das eher schlecht gehen wenn das Glas noch dran ist und denke auch so nicht, dass das besonders viel bringt, sobald sich die Ecken anfangen zu lösen (falls das passiert). Ich öffne meinen PC sowieso nicht oft, eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht. Hoffe also mal das durch das Glas das anliegt sich nix lösen wird. Ansonsten muss ich nen stärkeren Kleber suchen, wobei ich eigentlich ungern mit sowas am Gehäuse werkeln würde.


----------



## ACDSee (22. Juli 2016)

@Be Quiet:
Ich wollte mir das Bark Base Pro wegen der iATX-Möglichkeiten, Wakü-Optionen und dem geilen Fenster holen.
Allerdings ist es derzeit recht schlecht verfügbar. Alternate z.B. gibt 70 Tage Lieferdauer an^^.

Bekommt Ihr die Liefersituation schnell wieder in den Griff oder gibt's hier Schwierigkeiten (oder kommt gar eine optimierte Version)?

Grüße,
ACDSee


----------



## Teddybaer123 (22. Juli 2016)

Kann es sein, dass die Lüfterpositionen unten an sich nur fake sind?

Habe heute die passenden Schrauben dafür von beQuiet geliefert bekommen. Im Umschlag waren nur Schrauben für einen Lüfter drin, obwohl unten zwei Lüfter passen. Zudem sind die Schrauben immer noch zu lang. ^^ Der Staubfilter bleibt dann an den Schrauben hängen.

Schade eigentlich, dass so ein tolles Case so viele Kinderkrankheiten hat.


----------



## target2804 (22. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich warte seit Jahren auf das perfekte Case und werde von Jahr zu Jahr immer herber enttäuscht.



wenn du mal selbst das perfekte case baust, sag mir bescheid. ich kaufe es mir, solang es unter 300€ bleibt^^


----------



## ACDSee (29. Juli 2016)

Ich hab jetzt auch ein BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900.
meines hat ebenfalls sehr große Spaltmaße an der linken unteren Seite.
Gibt es hier noch eine Nachbesserung seitens BeQuiet, denn das kann man nicht so lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterhin frage ich mich, wie ich mit einem 45mm-Radiator in der Front noch ein HDD unterbekomme.
Das HDD-Tray ist bei Radiatoren mit mehr als 40mm nicht mehr verwendbar.
Kann man zumindest einen HDD-Käfig irgendwo anders einbauen - z. B. an der Lüfteraufnahme im Boden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten gibt es noch einige kleinere Mängel und Ärgernisse aber im Großen und Ganzen ist es ein gutes Gehäuse, seinen Preis sicherlich wert und es entspricht im wesentlichen meinen Erwartungen.


----------



## target2804 (30. Juli 2016)

Also ich hatte vom beQuiet Support vor einiger Zeit eine Mail erhalten in der stand, dass man NUR 30mm Radiatoren in der Front nutzen kann, ohne den Käfig auszubauen. Hatte ich glaub auch hier gepostet


----------



## wobi21 (30. Juli 2016)

Ja bau ihn lieber oben ein das wird nicht passen!
Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass wenn ich 2 Festplattenkäfigen übereinander habe ohne Abstand, dann bauen die irgendwie mehr Vibrationen auf.
Im bild hab ich es noch nicht geändert. Achja klebe steifen sind nun dran, sieht schon ein ticken besser aus mit wie ich finde.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2016)

wobi21 schrieb:


> Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass wenn ich 2 Festplattenkäfigen übereinander habe ohne Abstand, dann bauen die irgendwie mehr Vibrationen auf.



Ist mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## vfxworld (30. Juli 2016)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch ein BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900.
> meines hat ebenfalls sehr große Spaltmaße an der linken unteren Seite.
> Gibt es hier noch eine Nachbesserung seitens BeQuiet, denn das kann man nicht so lassen.
> 
> ...



Ist die Front unten richtig angedrückt? Ist schon krass, dass ist echt überhaupt nicht schön.


----------



## ACDSee (30. Juli 2016)

Ich hab auf iATX umgebaut, daher fällt das nicht mehr so auf, da der Spalt jetzt an der Wand steht.
Die Front hatte ich ab- und wieder drangebaut. Sieht noch 100% genauso aus. Über das Problem berichten auch einige.
Muss also ein genereller Verarbeitungsmangel sein.


----------



## vfxworld (30. Juli 2016)

Joa aber wenn das so aussieht wie bei dir, ist das definitiv ein RMA grund. Bei meinem Gehäuse ist das zwar auch nicht zu 100% bündig, aber nur minimal, bei weitem nicht so wie bei dir. Hatte hier auch schon ein Bild davon gepostet, paar Seiten vorher. Ich hätte das entweder zurückgeschickt, oder bei be quiet angefragt, ob die nur die Front tauschen würden.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Job die nur die Front tauschen würden.



Das reicht nicht. Front und Deckel müssen zusammenpassen. Nur ein Teil austauschen ist weniger sinnvoll, weil sich am Ende nichts ändern kann.


----------



## vfxworld (31. Juli 2016)

Vom Bild her sieht das eher aus, als wenn der Fehler am Frontpanel liegt. Sieht irgendwie total merkwürdig aus. Das ist doch alles standartisiert. o_O Produktionsfehler halt, aber ich denke eher das dieser die Front betrifft. Sieht irgendwie verbogen aus.


----------



## keks4 (5. August 2016)

Also ich vermute mal dass es 2-3 Monate gehen wird bis solche verarbeitungsfehler nicht mehr vorkommen, die Fertigung des Dark Base ist für BQ! ja noch "Neuland"  werde mir wohl zu Weihnachten eines in Orange kaufen


----------



## target2804 (5. August 2016)

Ist aktuell auch nirgends lieferbar. zumindest nicht das pro. vielleicht wird ja nachgebessert.


----------



## ACDSee (5. August 2016)

Falls ihr nachbessert, könnt Ihr auch den Deckel nochmal unter die Lupe nehmen. 
Liegen die Lüfter ausblasend oben auf dem Gehäuse und der Radiator hängt oben im Gehäuse, gibts im oben  Bereich - seitlich der QI-Ladezone - einen schönen Hitzestau.
Die Luftöffnungen im Deckel schaffen es einfach nicht die warme Luft abzutransportieren.

Damit ihr wisst, was ich meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde mal Lüfter und Radiator oben im Gehäuse unterbringen, dann verdeckt nichts die 3cm Luftschlitze und kann schauen, was die Temperaturen machen.
Die Dämmung im Deckel wollte ich ungern rausreißen müssen.


Edit:
Ich hab jetzt die Lüfter unter dem Deckel und das Gehäuse kann frei atmen.
Die mit CoreTemp gemessene CPU-Temperatur ging von maximal 72°C auf 63°C zurück.
Der Airflow macht also schon eine Menge aus. Dafür sind jetzt die Luftauslässe durchgängig warm.

Dafür musste ich das Mainboard aber um eine Stufe nach unten versetzten.  Jetzt liegt es auf mit einem USB-Anschluss dem Netzteil auf und das  Gehäuse vibriert, sobald der Lüfter von Netzteil hochdreht.
Mal  gucken was man da machen kann. Fanless-Netzteil? Außerdem komme ich  nicht mehr an den 4+4-Pin-Stecker auf dem Mainboard, der wird vom  Netzteil verdeckt. 
Noch eine Stufe nach unten kann ich das Mainboard jedenfalls nicht setzen.

Ich denke, der Deckel ist eine Noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Mit Luftkühlung ist das  ja alles unproblematisch und aufgrund der Dämmung auch angenehm, hängt man aber da oben einen Radi rein wirds vom Luftaustausch her einfach zu eng.
Dann Lieber die Luft geradlienig abführen, dann bleibt es kühler.


----------



## Klutten (6. August 2016)

ACDSee schrieb:


> ... meines hat ebenfalls sehr große Spaltmaße an der linken unteren Seite.
> Gibt es hier noch eine Nachbesserung seitens BeQuiet, denn das kann man nicht so lassen.
> 
> 
> ...



Bei dir sieht mehr eigentlich sehr deutlich, dass es sich um eine mechanische Beschädigung handelt. Der Kunststoff auf der rechten Seite ist regelrecht gestaucht, was auf einen Sturz des Frontpanels hinweist. Infolgedessen ist das Teil einfach verbogen.


----------



## John_Wick (10. August 2016)

Ich möchte mir auch das Dark Base Pro 900 kaufen. Vermutlich im Oktober. Gibt es etwas was ich beachten sollte?

Habe vor einen vierten Lüfter zu kaufen der soll hinten oben im Deckel verbaut werden. Die anderen bleiben wo sie sind. Das sollte doch dann ausreichend sein oder nicht? Werde einen Silent Wings 3 kaufen, die werden ja bald verfügbar sein.
Ich habe ein Dark Power Pro 11 Netzteil. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen dass die Schrauben nicht passen. Gibt's da passende Schrauben von be quiet! oder muss man improvisieren?


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2016)

Die Schrauben sind beim Case dabei.
Wichtig ist, dass du erst das Netzteil einbaust und danach erst das Mainboard.


----------



## Klutten (10. August 2016)

Das wäre ja auch noch schöner. 

"Vielen Dank für den Kauf dieses Gehäuses, aber sie müssen leider als Netzteil zwingend ein Fremdfabrikat nutzen, da wir die Befestigungsmöglichkeiten zufällig geändert haben." 

Wie gut, dass es Normen gibt.


----------



## John_Wick (10. August 2016)

Okay, danke für den Hinweis.
Und was sagt ihr zu meiner geplanten lüfterkonstellation?


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2016)

John_Wick schrieb:


> Und was sagt ihr zu meiner geplanten lüfterkonstellation?



Kannst du so machen.
Ich hab ja bei mir den Schacht raus genommen und hab jetzt drei Lüfter in der Front.


----------



## John_Wick (10. August 2016)

Geht bei mir nicht da ich nen Brenner habe. Aber sollte wohl passen. 4 Lüfter reichen. 3 vorne einer hinten wäre aber ungünstig für mich  der eine hinten müsste dann echt viel wuppen wenn von vorne viel mehr kommt. So ist es ausgeglichen 2 vorne 2 hinten bzw. oben hinten.
Ich mach mir sicher viel zu viele Gedanken am ende sind es wahrscheinlich je nach lüfterbestückumg nur ein paar Grad unterschied.
Naja erstmal bis Oktober warten.


----------



## ACDSee (10. August 2016)

John_Wick schrieb:


> Geht bei mir nicht da ich nen Brenner habe. Aber sollte wohl passen. 4 Lüfter reichen. 3 vorne einer hinten wäre aber ungünstig für mich  der eine hinten müsste dann echt viel wuppen wenn von vorne viel mehr kommt. So ist es ausgeglichen 2 vorne 2 hinten bzw. oben hinten.
> Ich mach mir sicher viel zu viele Gedanken am ende sind es wahrscheinlich je nach lüfterbestückumg nur ein paar Grad unterschied.
> Naja erstmal bis Oktober warten.




Ob du nun einen Lüfter oben hast oder nicht macht nicht allzu viel aus.

Das BeQuiet DBP hat oben und hinten Lochblech. Es ist also keinesfalls so dicht, dass du dir um einen Überdruck Gedanken machen müsstest. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Besser Überdruck im Gehäuse als Unterdruck. Ob 2 oder 3 Lüfter vorne Luft ansaugen beieindruckt den Hecklüfter überhaupt nicht. Bei Überdruck strömt die Luft einfach durch die Ritzen und Löcher nach draußen.Die Außenluft dringt folglich nur durch die Staubfilter ins innere. Hast du hingegen Unterdruck, zieht das Gehäuse Luft in alle möglichen Löcher rein = Staub ohne Ende.

Edit: Auch die Anzahl der Lüfter ist egal. Es zählt nur das bewegte Luftvolumen. Ich hab z.B. 2 die reinpusten und 4 die rauspusten und trotzdem positiven Druck, da die beiden Frontlüfter viel mehr Druck erzeugen als die anderen 4. Am besten mit einem Räucherstäbchen mal testen.


----------



## vfxworld (10. August 2016)

Mal was anderes, gibt es mittlerweile nen PCGH test zu dem Gehäuse? Nur rein aus Interesse.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2016)

Ich hab noch keinen gesehen.


----------



## Klutten (11. August 2016)

In der neuen PCGH ist das Gehäuse drin. Allerdings sind Gehäuse-Tests in der Print immer sehr schlicht gehalten. Grundlegende Infos findest du da, aber ein Foren-Test ist - wenn er gut gemacht ist - deutlich umfangreicher und näher am Praxiseinsatz.


----------



## ACDSee (14. August 2016)

Ich überlege gerade, wie ich einen Radiator am Boden festschrauben kann. Kommt man irgendwie von unten zum verschrauben ran oder gibt's da spezielles Zubehör um einen Radi festschrauben zu können? Gewinde im Boden/ Gewinde am Radi und ich hab Schrauben in der Hand. Das macht für mich grad nicht so viel Sinn.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2016)

Im Boden würde ich gar nichts befestigen.


----------



## ACDSee (15. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Im Boden würde ich gar nichts befestigen.



Ok. Das ist zwar eine Aussage, hilft mir aber kein Stück weiter. Meine Frage war nicht, ob du etwas im Boden befestigen  willst, sondern ob jemand weiß wie das geht.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2016)

Natürlich geht das, sind ja Schrauben dabei, aber ob die auch für einen Radiator reichen, weiß ich nicht. Schätze mal nein.


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. August 2016)

Hallo ACDSee,

schau mal in die Anleitung, da ist beschrieben, wie Du den Boden lösen kannst.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## target2804 (15. August 2016)

Hallo beQuiet Team,

der Liefertermin eures Cases verschiebt sich bei all euren Vertriebspartnern immer weiter nach hinten. Was ist da denn los?
Bei Mindfactory z.B. war der angesetzte Liefertermin der 19.08.16, jetzt ist es schon der 09.09.
Haben eure Lieferschwierigkeiten einen bestimmten Grund?
Wollte das Case so langsam mal haben. Die Wasserkühlung liegt hier zu Hause rum und langweilt sich...


----------



## ACDSee (15. August 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo ACDSee,
> 
> schau mal in die Anleitung, da ist beschrieben, wie Du den Boden lösen kannst.
> 
> ...



Danke. Seite 50 kann ich empfehlen, falls jemand sich fragt, wie er von unten was durch den Boden schrauben kann.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Hallo beQuiet Team,
> 
> der Liefertermin eures Cases verschiebt sich bei all euren Vertriebspartnern immer weiter nach hinten. Was ist da denn los?



Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Staubfilter für den dritten Lüfter gefertigt wird und es deswegen noch etwas dauern wird.
Einfach etwas Geduld haben, dann klappt das schon.


----------



## keks4 (15. August 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Hallo beQuiet Team,
> 
> der Liefertermin eures Cases verschiebt sich bei all euren Vertriebspartnern immer weiter nach hinten. Was ist da denn los?
> Bei Mindfactory z.B. war der angesetzte Liefertermin der 19.08.16, jetzt ist es schon der 09.09.
> ...


Ich denke(hoffe ) BQ! Geht nochmal über die Bücher und betreibt etwas "Bugfixing", damit  Montagsmodelle nicht mehr vorkommen  
Nur wegen der Blende werden die das kaum zurückhalten, da es durch das zurückhalten zu nicht unerheblichen Verlusten kommen wird... (wird genug Leute geben die keinen Bock haben zu warten und deshalb zur Konkurrenz greifen werden; besonders wenn sie sich eh schon zwischen 2 Gehäusen fast nicht entscheiden konnten)


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. August 2016)

Ja, es gibt zur Zeit Lieferverzögerungen. Ich kann euch leider keine Details geben. Es wird mit Hochdruck gearbeitet, der Marktbestand kann dennoch für einige Wochen gering bleiben.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Gamer-King (30. August 2016)

Kurze Frage: Was für ein Radiator passt oben in den Deckel, wenn man den Laufwerkskäfig drin lässt?


----------



## Swat-M (31. August 2016)

Ich habe einen 240mm Radiator in den Deckel verbaut. Pass aber mit der Höhe des Radiators auf, es kommen ja auch noch Lüfter dran. Da wird es dann schon knapp bzw. eng zum MB bzw. der PCIe Anschlüsse.


----------



## be quiet! Support (31. August 2016)

Moin Moin Gamer - King,

kommt ein bisschen auf den Radiator an. Einen 280er sollte auf jeden Fall passen. Aber Du musst dann auch die Höhe beachten, Sollten Radiator und Lüfter zu hoch werden, dann muss das Mainboard - Tray evtl. nach unten gesetzt werden.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Moin Moin Gamer - King,
> 
> kommt ein bisschen auf den Radiator an. Einen 280er sollte auf jeden Fall passen. Aber Du musst dann auch die Höhe beachten, Sollten Radiator und Lüfter zu hoch werden, dann muss das Mainboard - Tray evtl. nach unten gesetzt werden.
> 
> Gruß Andre



Das Mainboard Tray musst du immer nach unten verschieben. Selbst ein 30mm Radiator samt 25mm Lüfter passt nicht ab Werk.


----------



## target2804 (1. September 2016)

Hallo beQuiet Support,

würde gerne nochmal bezüglich des Liefertermins des Dark Base Pro 900 nachhaken. Bei Mindfactory verschiebt sich der Liefertermin des Öfteren nach vorne und hinten. 
Zuletzt war es Ende August, vor 3 Tagen war es dann der 09.09.2016. Gestern sprang es auf den 01.09.2016 und heute Morgen auf den 02.09.16 (Schwarzes Case).
Das Case mit den Silber Elementen ist noch mit 09.09.2016 angegeben.

Wollte mal fragen, ob ihr ein offizielles Statement abgeben könnt, wann das Case denn nun lieferbar wird. Ansonsten werde ich mir wohl was anderes zulegen müssen. Ist nämlich schade um die knapp 800€ Wasserkühlung, die seit einiger Zeit hier zu Hause rumliegt.

Vielen Dank für eine schnelle Antwort!


----------



## be quiet! Support (1. September 2016)

Moin Moin target2804,

leider kann ich Dir auch keinen verbindlichen Liefertermin mitteilen. 
Am Anfang dieser Woche ist ein großes Kontingent der Dark Base Pro 900 an unsere Kunden versandt worden. Ob die Gehäuse dann bei Händlern wie Mindfactory verfügbar sind oder bereits durch Vorbestellungen
gebunden sind, weiß ich leider nicht.
Am Besten Du schaust mal auf den großen Preissuchmaschinen wo das Gehäuse verfügbar ist. 
Bis die nächste von uns versandt wird, wird es bestimmt noch 10 - 14 Tage dauern.

Natürlich kann ich persönlich sehr gut verstehen, dass man irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf Warten hat. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass sich das Warten auf das Dark Base Pro 900 auf jeden Fall lohnt 

Gruß Andre


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen, ob ihr ein offizielles Statement abgeben könnt, wann das Case denn nun lieferbar wird. Ansonsten werde ich mir wohl was anderes zulegen müssen. Ist nämlich schade um die knapp 800€ Wasserkühlung, die seit einiger Zeit hier zu Hause rumliegt.



Das Warten lohnt sich schon, das Case ist ja sehr gut, und ich gehe stark davon aus, dass jetzt auch alle Bugs behoben wurden.
Von daher kriegst du ein Case, das zu deinen Anforderungen sehr gut passen wird. Und da man ein Case nicht alle paar Monate austauscht, sollte man schon Geduld haben, wenns das richtige Case ist, auf das gewartet wird.


----------



## ACDSee (1. September 2016)

Gamer-King schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Was für ein Radiator passt oben in den Deckel, wenn man den Laufwerkskäfig drin lässt?



Hab einen 420er mit Laufwerkskäfig drin. Allerdings ist dann nur einer (der untere) der beiden 5,25"-Plätze nutzbar.


----------



## DonLell (1. September 2016)

Moin,
habe das Case momentan auch bei MF vorbestellt und es würde mich interessieren, ob man von offizieller Seite ein Changelog oder ähnliches bekommen könnte? Sprich muss man trotzdem noch bezüglich der Staubfilter extra anfragen etc? Auch würde es mich interessieren wie der Stand der PSU Shroud ist? Ich hatte (ich meine auf FB oder im Hardwareluxx-Forum) folgenden Text eines BQ-Support-Mitarbeiters gefunden (leider nur den Text, nicht die Quelle gespeichert): "Wir werden in Zukunft eine entsprechende PSU Blende anbieten, damit man das Mainboardtray ohne Probleme in die unterste Position bauen kann (wie auch die Staubfilter können Käufer sich diese bei Bedarf kostenfrei von uns nachliefern lassen)". Handelt es sich dabei tatsächlich um eine Abdeckung der Kabel etc. ähnlich wie man sie damals teilweise für das Define R5 dazukaufen konnte oder was muss man sich darunter vorstellen? Das Fehlen der Blende war ja auch so quasi der einzige Kritikpunkt in den meisten Reviews.

Grüße!


----------



## be quiet! Support (1. September 2016)

Hi DonLell,

ein Bundle in dem wir alle überarbeiteten Teile nachsende wird es nicht geben. 
Natürlich werden wir aber Staubfilter für den dritten Lüfter in der Front, neue PSU - Blende und weiter Bauteile die wir ggf. ändern werden, auf Anfrage kostenfrei nachsenden, sollten diese beim erhaltenen Dark Base (Pro) 900 nicht enthalten gewesen sein. 
Die neue PSU - Blende, die es ermöglicht den Mainboard - Tray in der untersten Position zu montieren, haben wir bereits am Lager liegen. Diese werden wir unmittelbar nach der Anfrage versenden.
Die Staubfilter für den dritten Frontlüfter lassen leider noch ein wenig auf sich warten. 

Gruß Andre


----------



## keks4 (1. September 2016)

Und wie funktioniert die PSU Blende genau? Deckt sie das NT auch ab?


----------



## vfxworld (1. September 2016)

Das mit der Blende hab ich ja noch gar nicht mitbekommen. Gibt es ein Bild davon? Werde mal beim Support anfragen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. September 2016)

Guten Morgen 

die Blende hat NICHTS mit einem Abdeckung für die PSU zu tun. Lediglich die originale Blende, das Element in den der Kaltgerätestecker eingesteckt wird, wurde etwas überarbeitet.
Bei der ersten Blende waren I/O - Schalter und Buchse für den Stecker übereinander angeordnet. Hierdurch kam es zu Platzproblemen wenn der Mainboard - Tray auf die unterste Position gesetzt wurde. 
Bei der neuen Blende sind I/O - Schalter und Buchse jetzt nebeneinander angeordnet.

Gruß Andre


----------



## v3nom (2. September 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Am Anfang dieser Woche ist ein großes Kontingent der Dark Base Pro 900 an unsere Kunden versandt worden. Ob die Gehäuse dann bei Händlern wie Mindfactory verfügbar sind oder bereits durch Vorbestellungen
> gebunden sind, weiß ich leider nicht.



Hi, habt ihr denn selber auch welche erhalten oder sind die direkt an die Händler geschickt worden ohne über euch zu gehen?


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> die Blende hat NICHTS mit einem Abdeckung für die PSU zu tun. Lediglich die originale Blende, das Element in den der Kaltgerätestecker eingesteckt wird, wurde etwas überarbeitet.
> Bei der ersten Blende waren I/O - Schalter und Buchse für den Stecker übereinander angeordnet. Hierdurch kam es zu Platzproblemen wenn der Mainboard - Tray auf die unterste Position gesetzt wurde.
> ...



Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, die Blende ganz zu entsorgen und das Netzteil hinten am Case zu befestigen?


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. September 2016)

> Hi, habt ihr denn selber auch welche erhalten oder sind die direkt an die Händler geschickt worden ohne über euch zu gehen?



Auch wenn unsere Geschäftführung bestimmt begeistert wäre, nehmen nicht alle Kunden gleich einen ganzen Container  Die Container werden bei uns angeliefert und die Gehäuse dann 
kommisioniert und an unsere Kunden verschickt. 



> Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, die Blende ganz zu entsorgen und das Netzteil hinten am Case zu befestigen?



Nö, diese Möglichkeit ist nicht vorgesehen. 

Gruß Andre


----------



## vfxworld (2. September 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Nö, diese Möglichkeit ist nicht vorgesehen.
> 
> Gruß Andre



Schade, dass und die nicht vorhandene PSU shrout sind meine einzigen Kritikpunkte.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Schade, dass und die nicht vorhandene PSU shrout sind meine einzigen Kritikpunkte.



Da du das Mainboard hin und her schieben und umgedreht verbauen kannst, wird das mit der Abdeckung schlicht nicht möglich sein.
Was ich persönlich auch schade finde. Den Unsinn mit der Mobilität des Mainboards hätte ich eingespart, dafür das Case etwas größer -- richtiger Big Tower -- und dann gäbe es auch eine Abdeckung.
Ich bezweifel, dass die Kosten für die Produktion dafür höher wären als jetzt.
Abgesehen davon ist das Case aber gut gelungen.

Ach ja. Und das mit dem doppelten Boden unterm Netzteil.


----------



## mountonme (2. September 2016)

Habe mich heute an den Umbau des Case (non-Pro) gemacht. 

Um für den 240mm Radiator der AiO Platz zu schaffen, wollte ich das Mainboard-Tray an die unterste Position versetzen. Leider passt es nicht so ganz wie es sollte. 
Das MB-Tray müsste noch ein paar Millimeter tiefer, damit die Bohrungen zur Befestigung der Schrauben passen (siehe Bild 1). Es stößt unten aber schon am Stecker der Netzteil-Blende an (siehe  Bild 2).

Die unteren beiden Blenden habe ich nach oben versetzt, sodass nur noch die Blende des Netzteils unten ist.
Was mache ich verkehrt? Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2016)

Hast du die Blende man umgedreht, sodass der Schalter nicht mehr an der Mainboard Seite sondern auf der anderen Seite ist?
Hab ich bei mir gemacht, da das mit der Blende ein echtes Trauerspiel ist.


----------



## keks4 (2. September 2016)

Einen Blick auf die Thread seite eins vorher wäre eine Idee 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst dich beim Support melden und bekommst gratis eine Zugeschickt so wie ich das verstanden habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jupp ein paar Posts weiter oben stehts


----------



## mountonme (2. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du die Blende man umgedreht, sodass der Schalter nicht mehr an der Mainboard Seite sondern auf der anderen Seite ist?
> Hab ich bei mir gemacht, da das mit der Blende ein echtes Trauerspiel ist.



Ja, auf dem Bild ist die gedrehte Variante. Es passt dann auf der anderen Seite nicht.



keks4 schrieb:


> Kannst dich beim Support melden und bekommst gratis eine Zugeschickt so wie ich das verstanden habe



Danke für den Hinweis. Werde den Einbau dann wohl verschieben müssen.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2016)

Frag mal an, vielleicht sind die Blenden schon fertig und du bekommst schnell eine.


----------



## vfxworld (3. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da du das Mainboard hin und her schieben und umgedreht verbauen kannst, wird das mit der Abdeckung schlicht nicht möglich sein.
> Was ich persönlich auch schade finde. Den Unsinn mit der Mobilität des Mainboards hätte ich eingespart, dafür das Case etwas größer -- richtiger Big Tower -- und dann gäbe es auch eine Abdeckung.
> Ich bezweifel, dass die Kosten für die Produktion dafür höher wären als jetzt.
> Abgesehen davon ist das Case aber gut gelungen.
> ...



Wobei ich prinzipiell nichts dagegen hab, dass man das NT sieht, der Kabelsalat ist auch noch gar nicht so schlimm. Tatsächlich hapert es wie gesagt am meisten an dem Montagesystem für die PSU. Wenn man das Gehäuse hinlegt und die PSU dann an den zwei kleinen Schrauben hängt, naja, kein so gutes Gefühl. Die Schrauben womit dieses Montagesystem unten am Gehäuse nochmal besfestig war, lassen sich ja mit angebrachter PSU nicht mehr anschrauben. So sehr durchdacht der Rest vom Case ist, für die PSU hätte man tatsächlich lieber einen anderen Ansatz gewählt.


----------



## keks4 (3. September 2016)

Ist bei den Gehäusen die ab jetzt ausgeliefert werden die neue Blende bereits vorhanden?


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Ist bei den Gehäusen die ab jetzt ausgeliefert werden die neue Blende bereits vorhanden?



Warte doch auf das Case Gewinnspiel. Wenn du ein Case kriegst, weißt du es.


----------



## tesafilm7 (6. September 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Ist bei den Gehäusen die ab jetzt ausgeliefert werden die neue Blende bereits vorhanden?



Ich habe das Gehäuse gestern geliefert bekommen und die neue Blende ist nicht dabei.
Nun liegt hier alles bereit, nur kann der Einbau nicht starten, da ich auf die Nachsendung der Blende warten muss - grandios!


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2016)

Ist doch herrlich. 

Und sag jetzt nicht, dass du beim Gewinnspiel eins der 10 Case gewonnen hast.


----------



## tesafilm7 (6. September 2016)

Leider nein, ich habe dafür auch noch rund 200EUR geblecht...

Wie solch ein Fehler bei der Entwicklung nicht bemerkt werden kann, ist mir schleierhaft.

Überall wird mit der Funktion geworben (u.a. auch in den diversen Reviews), aber nirgends wird erwähnt, dass es aktuell gar nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2016)

Tja, das kann dir nur BeQuiet beantworten.
Da wolle wohl das Marketing mehr als die Ingenieure konnten. 
Einfach warten, bis die Sachen lieferbar sind und dem Support immer schön im Nacken sitzen.


----------



## keks4 (6. September 2016)

So und ich habe gerade einen Zwiespalt  bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens  (Digitec, so was wie das Schweizer Mindfactory - Preise gut, Support Mau) sind gerade 2 Stück des Dark Base Pro 900 Orange verfügbar... jetzt frage ich mich : warte ich noch länger damit ich garantiert kein Montagsmodell bekomme oder gehe ich das Risiko ein, bestelle jetzt und bekomme evt. Eines mit Spaltmass Problem?  weiss halt nicht wie lange es geht bis es mal wieder lieferbar wäre wenn ich die Chance verstreichen lasse...


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2016)

Orange sieht kacke aus. 
Wegen der Spaltmaße.
Nimm das schwarze. da ist es egal.

Ich schätze, dass die nächste Charge erst Ende Oktober oder November kommt.


----------



## keks4 (6. September 2016)

Ich mag Orange eigentlich...wärst du echt so freundlich ein Bild von deinem Hochzuladen damit ich sehe wie das Schwarze mit verbauter HW aussieht?


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2016)

Dann riskiere es.


----------



## vfxworld (6. September 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Ich mag Orange eigentlich...wärst du echt so freundlich ein Bild von deinem Hochzuladen damit ich sehe wie das Schwarze mit verbauter HW aussieht?



Hier hast mal meins. Etwas blödes Bild, da es noch provisiorisch rumsteht. Glas spiegelt halt auch recht stark. Sorry für die Kabel.


----------



## keks4 (6. September 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Hier hast mal meins. Etwas blödes Bild, da es noch provisiorisch rumsteht. Glas spiegelt halt auch recht stark. Sorry für die Kabel.


Ich danke vielmals, werde mir wohl das Schwarze kaufen  nun heisst es warten, laut Verfügbarkeits anzeige ist es erst in 9 Tagen da... 

Und eine Frage @Be quiet Support :
Ich nehme an die Kostenlose nachsendung von Blende und Filter gilt auch für die Schweiz, oder?


----------



## vfxworld (6. September 2016)

Beim schwarzen hast du halt auch nicht das Problem, dass dir irgendwann die Farbe nicht mehr ganz so zusagt oder nicht mehr zur Einrichtung passt


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. September 2016)

@keks4
natürlich


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Beim schwarzen hast du halt auch nicht das Problem, dass dir irgendwann die Farbe nicht mehr ganz so zusagt oder nicht mehr zur Einrichtung passt



Deswegen hätte ich das mit den Farben auch modular gemacht und nicht fest. 
Die Farbleisten wären austauschbar, so muss man nur ein Case herstellen anstatt drei.


----------



## keks4 (7. September 2016)

so das Schwarze Dark Base Pro ist bestellt, jetzt heisst es warten  Leider ist mein Urlaub nächste Woche vorbei, werde mich wenn das Case nächste Woche kommt wohl bis zum Wochenende gedulden müssen mit einbauen...
aber kann in der Zeit ja schonmal dem Support Schreiben wegen Filter und Blende, da sollte die Bestellbestätigung ja genügen dazu 
Ach ja, und einen Luftkühler für die CPU habe ich auch bestellt; ich will meine bisherigen WaKü Komponenten verkaufen(habe schon einen Abnehmer) und um Weihnachten rum eine neue, hochwertigere einbauen, vlt sogar mit Hard Tubing  bis dahin wird es wohl mit Luft sein müssen


----------



## DonLell (8. September 2016)

So langsam bin ich ja echt mal gespannt ob MF meine Vorbestellung morgen tatsächlich ausliefert, im Kundenkonto steht noch der 09.09., auf der Produktseite ist es nicht mehr lieferbar. Auch Caseking ist heute vom 08.09. auf den 23.09. gesprungen. Habe jetzt seit vorgestern alle anderen Teile (bis auf die Silent Loop) zuhause liegen und würde echt mal gerne mit dem Zusammenbau anfangen. Alternativ echt schauen ob es spontan irgendwo auf Lager ist und dann direkt kaufen, geht bei mir auch gezielt um das orangefarbene DB900Pro.


----------



## target2804 (8. September 2016)

Das orangefarbene ist bei MF komischerweise aus der Produktpalette raus. Das schwarze noch ab 09.09.16 lieferbar.
Das schwarze gibt es auch für 239 sofort lieferbar (geizhals suche).


----------



## keks4 (8. September 2016)

Meines soll in 7 Tagen beim Versandhaus  ankommen umd dann gleich an mich weiter laut digitec  (hab wohl das letzte das unterwegs zum Shop ist Erwischt, im Shop ist es jetzt als "in 5 Wochen verfügbar" gekennzeichnet)


----------



## target2804 (8. September 2016)

Hätte da auch mal gerne ein offizielles Statement seitens bQ gehabt, wann das Case nun wirklich wieder in die Läden kommt.


----------



## DonLell (9. September 2016)

Eben hieß es auf Nachfrage bei MF, dass das Case nicht lagernd sei (und dann auch nicht wie im Kundenkonto angegeben heute verschickt werden kann) und auch nicht gesagt werden kann wann da wieder was kommt...


Edit: voraussichtlich 21.09.


----------



## target2804 (9. September 2016)

> das Dark Base 900/Pro ist momentan etwas überbucht, wird aber weiterhin jede Woche von uns ausgeliefert.
> Da die Händler natürlich zuerst die Vorbestellungen versenden wird es noch etwas dauern bis die Gehäuse wieder überall verfügbar sind.
> Die in den Foren beschriebenen Probleme betrafen nur Einzelstücke aus der aller ersten Lieferung.
> Diese sind inzwischen vollständig behoben.



Das schrieb mir bQ heute per Mail. Also sucht man sich am Besten einen Shop, der es lagernd hat^^


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2016)

Mein Case kam heute an. Von den "Krankheiten", die anfangs genannt wurden, ist nichts mehr übrig. Jedoch ist bei mir noch kein Staubfilter für den zusätzlichen Frontlüfter dabei, den man einbauen kann, wenn der Laufwerkschacht weg ist. Den werde ich mir beim Support dann wohl noch ordern


----------



## DonLell (15. September 2016)

Welches und wo hast du bestellt?


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Mein Case kam heute an. Von den "Krankheiten", die anfangs genannt wurden, ist nichts mehr übrig. Jedoch ist bei mir noch kein Staubfilter für den zusätzlichen Frontlüfter dabei, den man einbauen kann, wenn der Laufwerkschacht weg ist. Den werde ich mir beim Support dann wohl noch ordern



Es hieß ja, dass das mit dem Filter noch dauern wird.


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell noch ohne wakü, dafür hatte ich heute keinen Nerv mehr [emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cerbero (15. September 2016)

Schick


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2016)

DonLell schrieb:


> Welches und wo hast du bestellt?



Bestellt hatte ich das schwarze mit Sichtfenster bei "HIQ24". Da gibts das aber schon wieder nicht


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schick. 
Bau aber die HDD Käfige noch aus, sieht sonst etwas bescheuert aus.


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2016)

Kommen noch raus. Hatte erst gedacht, dass es damit besser aussieht. Aber hast Recht 
Der Schacht für die Laufwerke kommt dann auch weg und wenn ich meine neue SanDisk SSD hab (die alte ist gestorben) kommt die HDD auch wieder raus. Dann klebe ich die SSD wohl einfach auf die Rückwand^^


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2016)

Am Mainboard Tray kannst du ja eine befestigen.
Schade, dass da nicht Platz für zwei ist oder dass es Befestigungspunkte am Boden gibt. 
Man könnte den Netzteil Halter auch so modifizieren, dass man da ebenfalls eine SSD anbringen kann.

Ich glaube, ich muss mir mein eigenes Case bauen.


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2016)

Ja, finde auch mindestens 2 Halterungen wären toll gewesen, für eine einzelne braucht man nämlich auch direkt mal ein extra Drive Kabel vom Netzteil, weil das ansonsten zu kurz ist um weitere hdds anzuschließen. 
Habe ja normalerweise 3 ssds und keine hdd mehr. Die kommen dann halt mit tape hinten neben die ssd, die im dafür vorgesehenen kleinen Schacht hängt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2016)

Ja, das mit den Kabeln ist echt blöd, du bist gezwungen ein extra Stromkabel hinters Tray zu legen.
Da hätte ich mir ein Verlängerung gewünscht, die schon ab Werk dabei ist, wie z.B. das Kabel für die Lüftersteuerung/Beleuchtung.


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2016)

Stimmt, wäre eine gute Sache gewesen, bei der Lüftersteuerung geht es ja auch. Aber nichts desto trotz ein wie ich finde Hutes Case, was mir wahnsinnig hochwertig vorkommt. Ein Kritikpunkt wäre noch, dass die vom Netzteil ausgehenden Kabel einen relativ weiten Weg zurücklegen, bevor sie hinter dem Mainboard Tray verschwinden, sodass das bei meinem Kabelmanagement ein wenig bescheiden aussieht. Da hätte eine kleine Blende gutgetan. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## keks4 (16. September 2016)

Ach wie motivierend für den Start ins Wochenende... mein DBP 900 das angeblich heute versendet sollte lässt laut Händerinfo noch 10 Tage auf sich warten 
Ein anderes zu Bestellen und das bestellte zu Stornieren lohnt sich nicht,  in der Schweiz hat es kein einziger Versand auf Lager...


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2016)

Bei mir hat das tägliche schauen auf geizhals zum Erfolg geführt. Irgendwann hatte es ein mir unbekannter Händler, sogar für unter 200 Euro. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## keks4 (16. September 2016)

Geizhals führt das Schweizer Sortiment leider nicht auf...


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Geizhals führt das Schweizer Sortiment leider nicht auf...



So ist das halt mit Steuerparadiesen.


----------



## keks4 (16. September 2016)

Dafür kann ich beim PC basteln gute schoko Futtern


----------



## Klutten (16. September 2016)

Mein großer, schwarzer Pappkarton wurde heute geliefert und beim Nachbarn abgegeben. Während ich unter der Dusche stand, hat er es mir dann rübergebracht - das ist Service.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Mein großer, schwarzer Pappkarton wurde heute geliefert und beim Nachbarn abgegeben. Während ich unter der Dusche stand, hat er es mir dann rübergebracht - das ist Service.



Wenn du ihm ein paar Brötchen schmierst, baut er dir alles um.


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2016)

Der Karton hat mich erstmal mit seiner Größe erschlagen 
Meine Mitarbeiter, die das entgegengenommen haben, dachten, ich hätte einen TV bestellt


----------



## vfxworld (17. September 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Dafür kann ich beim PC basteln gute schoko Futtern



Leider ist es mit der schweizer Schokolade auch nicht mehr weit her, naja, bis auf Felchlin


----------



## keks4 (17. September 2016)

Ansichtssache


----------



## Swat-M (17. September 2016)

Mein Gehäuse steht fast fertig mit Aqua-Computer rum... hab einfach keine Zeit das fertig zu basteln .. macht aber echt Spaß 
Vielleicht werde ich ja heute Abend wieder etwas Zeit rein stecken können.


----------



## keks4 (17. September 2016)

Alle haben ihr Dark Base schon und ich warte immer noch und mag mein Übergangs Case von Tag zu Tag weniger... 
Und jetzt ist auch noch meine WaKü weg .... (da bin ich aber selbst schuld, habe meine bisherige WaKü verkauft und will um Weihnachten rum eine neue Bauen, mit genau fürs DBP passenden Teilen  bis dahin werde ich mit dem EKL Brocken leben müssen.. )


----------



## vfxworld (18. September 2016)

Ich bin mittlerweile ziemlich froh, dass ich meins kurz nach Release bestellt habe :p


----------



## target2804 (18. September 2016)

be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, bei notebooksbilliger.de
bei notebooksbilliger lagernd. wer noch nicht hat kann zugreifen


----------



## v3nom (21. September 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hi DonLell,
> 
> ein Bundle in dem wir alle überarbeiteten Teile nachsende wird es nicht geben.
> Natürlich werden wir aber Staubfilter für den dritten Lüfter in der Front, neue PSU - Blende und weiter Bauteile die wir ggf. ändern werden, auf Anfrage kostenfrei nachsenden, sollten diese beim erhaltenen Dark Base (Pro) 900 nicht enthalten gewesen sein.
> ...



Moin Andre,

gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zum Filter?
Wie erkenne ich, ob ich schon die neue Blende bekommen habe? Mein DBP900 kam letztem Freitag an und das Mainboard konnte ich in der untersten Position verbauen. Musste dafür aber das NT tiefer im Gehäuse verbauen und die NT Blende drehen.


----------



## DonLell (22. September 2016)

Mein DB900P in orange ist gestern angekommen und gefällt mir echt gut, Spaltmaße etc stimmen auch. Es war noch kein Staubfilter dabei und auch die alte Blende. Die neue erkennst du daran, dass Anschluss und Schalter nebeneinander sitzen und nicht übereinander. Ab wann es sich lohnt nach dem Filter zu fragen würde mich allerdings auch interessieren. 

ps: vorhin die 280er Silent Loop bestellt, scheint Mitte nächster Woche zu kommen, solange werde ich dann mit dem Zusammenbau warten.


----------



## keks4 (22. September 2016)

Die Lieferung meines Dark Base hat sich auf Mitte Oktober verzögert laut Versandhaus.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Die Lieferung meines Dark Base hat sich auf Mitte Oktober verzögert laut Versandhaus.



Mit Glück sind die neuen Filter Ende November verfügbar.


----------



## v3nom (22. September 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Die Lieferung meines Dark Base hat sich auf Mitte Oktober verzögert laut Versandhaus.



Meins kam auch erst nach über 8 Wochen an. Die Nachfrage scheint oderntlich zu sein. Kannst du nicht woanders bestellen? Gibt ja auch Shops die es lieferbar haben.


----------



## keks4 (22. September 2016)

Ne in der Schweiz leider nicht...


----------



## v3nom (22. September 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Ne in der Schweiz leider nicht...


----------



## DonLell (22. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit Glück sind die neuen Filter Ende November verfügbar.



Hast du das von offizieller Seite?


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2016)

Nope, aber ich rechne damit. Vielleicht auch Dezember. Das Jahr steht aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## keks4 (22. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nope, aber ich rechne damit. Vielleicht auch Dezember. Das Jahr steht aber noch nicht fest.


Villeicht kommen der Filter und die Blende sogar noch vor meinem Case   bestellt sind sie jedenfalls schon beim Support


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2016)

Ich hoffe, dass das Phanteks Enthoo Elite bald kommt, dann welches ich gleich alles.


----------



## Chimera (23. September 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Geizhals führt das Schweizer Sortiment leider nicht auf...




Dafür haben wir aber Toppreise -> be quiet dark base - Toppreise.ch Preisvergleich Schweiz  Scheint aber so, dass es bei fast allen eher mit Verzögerung lieferbar zu sein scheint  In schwarz mit Fenster hät der Brack 2 Stück in Willisau an Lager, dafür ist er preislich halt etwas teurer. Aber hast schon recht, vermutlich würd sich ne Storno mittlerweile auch nicht mehr lohnen.


----------



## keks4 (23. September 2016)

Ich nehme sämtliche Beschwerden zurück- der Status ist gerade von "Ca. Mitte Oktober" auf "Versendet" umgesprungen, das heisst es wird nächste Woche bei mir sein 
Muss man glaube ich nicht verstehen wieso es jetzt so viel früher geht...


----------



## v3nom (24. September 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Ich nehme sämtliche Beschwerden zurück- der Status ist gerade von "Ca. Mitte Oktober" auf "Versendet" umgesprungen, das heisst es wird nächste Woche bei mir sein
> Muss man glaube ich nicht verstehen wieso es jetzt so viel früher geht...



Cool, na evtl. konnte ein Hanjin Containerschiff doch abgeladen werden... 
Viel Spaß mit dem Case und stell dich auf einen etwas längeren Umbau ein. Da kann man soviel verändern.


----------



## keks4 (24. September 2016)

Es steht schon hier, Samstags Lieferung der Schweizer Post sei Dank 
Habe bis jetzt 3 stunden dran gewerkelt und brauche vermutlich noch 2, heute Abend kann ich den PC vermutlich wieder anschmeissen  
Das einzige was ich mich frage ist wo ich die LED Leisten am besten Hinklebe, will ja eine vernünftige ausleuchtung erreichen


----------



## target2804 (24. September 2016)

Eine LED Leiste vorne, eine oben. So hab ich ne sehr gute Ausleuchtung


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (25. September 2016)

Habe ich auch so gemacht. Eine oben und eine hinten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keks4 (25. September 2016)

Habe ich jetzt auch so gemacht, sieht super aus


----------



## vfxworld (26. September 2016)

Hab sie auch so. Muss aber sagen, dass ich die LEDs eigentlich immer aus hab - ist mir zu hell^^ Frage mich, wie die Leute sich sone RGB Disko aus ihrem Rechner machen können xD Mich würde das ja tierisch nerven, dass pulsierven des MB wenn der Rechner aus ist, nervt ja schon, so das ich das auch schon ausgemacht habe... Muss mal ne Lösung finden 

v3nom: Sone wakü macht sich ja echt gut... Bin schon seit zwei Monaten am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht auch eine zusammenbauen sollte. Hatte aber noch nie eine...


----------



## target2804 (26. September 2016)

Das Problem an der wakü ist nur der Preis. Mit 600 Euro aufwärts für gpu und CPU darf man schon rechnen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

Ich würde mehr einplanen.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall zwei unabhängige Kreise nehmen. Also alles doppelt kaufen.
Das kann dann schon gerne mal 1000€ werden.


----------



## vfxworld (26. September 2016)

Joa, mal überlegen für die Zukunft. Allerdings könnte man mit dem Geld auch, ich sag mal nützlichere, Dinge kaufen. Auch wenns schon cool aussieht und sicherlich auch die Temps verbessert.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

Die Temps sind eigentlich egal. Ob 40 oder 50 Grad sind Wumpe.
Die Frage ist eben, wie leise willst du es haben?
Du hast dir ja ein Silent Case gekauft. Wäre blöd, wenn du dann Lüfter drin hast, die unter Last 1500rpm machen, weil du die Kühlung von GPU und CPU in einem Kreislauf hast.
Denk daran, dass du hier rund 500 Watt Abwärme abführen musst, je nach Übertaktung. Da würde ich einfach mehr einplanen, wenns leise sein soll.


----------



## keks4 (26. September 2016)

2 Kreisläufe würde ich nicht empfehlen, dafür ist das Dark Base dann doch zu klein... ich mache es so: 
420er oben, Pull (dann muss ich mir die Noctua Lüfter nicht ansehen )
Extern ein MoRa 420, dieser steht im Raum nebenan, Schläuche werden durch Kabelschacht in der Wand geführt. (So höre ich überhaupt nichts von ihm, in der Abstellkammer stört er niemanden )
 Muss ich den MoRa einmal trennen(Schnellkupplungen werden natürlich  verbaut) reicht der 420er aus um trz spielen zu können (mit erhöhter Drehzahl halt ) ist der MoRa angeschlossen sind die Lüfter auf dem Internen Radiator aus.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

Na ja, wenn du einen externen Kühler hast, brauchst du kein Case, das so groß ist.
Ich für meinen Fall werde es mit der nächsten Grafikkarte sowieso schwer umbauen müssen. 
Wenn Nvidia nächstes Jahr die Titan X Pascal in GTX 1080 Ti umbenennt  und ich mir eine hole  werde ich den Referenz Dreck sowieso wegwerfen müssen, da kommt dann ein 420er Radiator in die Front.
für die CPU reduziere ich dann die Kühlung auf einen 280er Radiator. 
Die GPU produziert mehr Abwärme, da muss der größere Radiator hin.

Was mich nun wieder nervt, ist die eher blöde Anbringung der SSDs.
Ich will eigentlich alle HDD Käfige wegwerfen, geht aber nicht, weil ich sonst nicht weiß, wohin mit den SSDs.
Da es nur einen Steckplatz für eine SSD gibt -- hinterm Mainboard Tray -. und sonst nichts -- man muss ja die Käfige benutzen, werde ich mir das so basteln, dass die anderen SSDs am Boden vor dem Netzteil liegen.

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich hoffe, dass die kommende Plattform 4x M.2 Schnittstelle nativ hat? 
Dann könnte ich die ollen SSDs wegwerfen und nur noch M.2 SSDs verbauen -- keine Kabel mehr -- keine Käfige mehr -- Herrlich.


----------



## target2804 (26. September 2016)

Du kannst einen 420er oben und einen 280er mit 30mm problemlos noch vorne verbauen. Extern musste da gar nichts machen. Und für eine Pascal gpu und egal welche CPU reichen 420+280mm Radiator Fläche doch aus denke ich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

Denk daran, dass sockel 2066 vor die tür steht. Da sollte es dann ein 8 oder 12 Kerner werden. 
Aber bis daher kaufe ich mir wahrscheinlich sowieso wieder ein neues Case.


----------



## keks4 (26. September 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Du kannst einen 420er oben und einen 280er mit 30mm problemlos noch vorne verbauen. Extern musste da gar nichts machen. Und für eine Pascal gpu und egal welche CPU reichen 420+280mm Radiator Fläche doch aus denke ich
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Können ja, wollen Nein  
Ich will ein super leises System und kein nahezu leises System, da kommt man mit Internen Radiatoren einfach nicht hin 
Und das Case dann vollzustopfen bis obenhin ist irgendwie auch Mau, der AGB muss ja noch irgendwo hin..


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

Also ein riesen Case kaufen und nichts einbauen?
Keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## vfxworld (26. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Temps sind eigentlich egal. Ob 40 oder 50 Grad sind Wumpe.
> Die Frage ist eben, wie leise willst du es haben?
> Du hast dir ja ein Silent Case gekauft. Wäre blöd, wenn du dann Lüfter drin hast, die unter Last 1500rpm machen, weil du die Kühlung von GPU und CPU in einem Kreislauf hast.
> Denk daran, dass du hier rund 500 Watt Abwärme abführen musst, je nach Übertaktung. Da würde ich einfach mehr einplanen, wenns leise sein soll.



Jo, die Temps passen ja bei mir sowieso, dass ist nicht das Problem. Es ist eher ne bastellust. Die Lüfter meiner AiO laufen auf 1000 RPM und sind recht leise, das Problem ist, dass die Lager manchmal rattern. Die Lüfter werde ich demnächst aber eh gegen andere austauschen. Generell ist der Rechner aber angenehm ruhig. Auch die Graka. Ich hab ne Reference 980 Ti und würde mir wahrscheinlich wieder ne Reference kaufen. Klar, sind nicht so schnell wie die Customs und takten auch gerne mal runter, aber ich finde die Kühllösung einfach besser als auf den meisten Customkarten. Diese geben die warme Luft ja ins Gehäuse ab, während die reference sie gleich rausbläst. Und ich muss sagen, selbst die Lautstärke auf Last ist völlig ok.


----------



## keks4 (26. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also ein riesen Case kaufen und nichts einbauen?
> Keine schlechte Idee.


Ein Riesen Case kaufen damit die HW darin nicht aussieht wie mit dem Brecheisen reingewürgt   und der AGB und der 420er muss ja auch irgendwohin


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Jo, die Temps passen ja bei mir sowieso, dass ist nicht das Problem. Es ist eher ne bastellust. Die Lüfter meiner AiO laufen auf 1000 RPM und sind recht leise, das Problem ist, dass die Lager manchmal rattern. Die Lüfter werde ich demnächst aber eh gegen andere austauschen. Generell ist der Rechner aber angenehm ruhig. Auch die Graka. Ich hab ne Reference 980 Ti und würde mir wahrscheinlich wieder ne Reference kaufen. Klar, sind nicht so schnell wie die Customs und takten auch gerne mal runter, aber ich finde die Kühllösung einfach besser als auf den meisten Customkarten. Diese geben die warme Luft ja ins Gehäuse ab, während die reference sie gleich rausbläst. Und ich muss sagen, selbst die Lautstärke auf Last ist völlig ok.



Ich würde immer Customer Karten kaufen, einfach weil die mehr Leistung haben als Referenz.
Schau dir mal die Titan X an. Das Referenzmodell schafft mit Glück 1600MHz.
Mit einer Wasserkühlung hast du immer 2000MHz anliegen. Das ist schon ein Unterschied.
Und dass du etwas mehr warme Luft im Case hast, spielt nicht so die Rolle, denn erstens hast du ja ein Case mit einem großen Innenraum und zweitens ausreichend Lüfter, die die Luft raus ziehen.



keks4 schrieb:


> Ein Riesen Case kaufen damit die HW darin nicht aussieht wie mit dem Brecheisen reingewürgt   und der AGB und der 420er muss ja auch irgendwohin



Na ja, früher hatte ich Big Tower, weil ich Multi GPU genutzt habe.
Seit ich nur noch eine Karte habe, brauche ich die riesen Case eigentlich nicht mehr, aber man gewöhnt sich daran und daher bin ich auch etwas enttäuscht, dass BeQuiet keinen reinen Big Tower gemacht hat sondern so ein Wuschelding.
Ob das Case nun 200, 250 oder 300€ kostet , wäre mir persönlich egal. für ein gutes Case zahle ich gerne mal den einen oder anderen Euro mehr.
Gilt ja auch für Netzteile und so -- wann kommen eigentlich das P12 mit Titanium Effizienz?  
Obwohl ich gerne 80+ Unobtanium hätte.


----------



## target2804 (26. September 2016)

Also ich habe meine wakü jetzt drinnen. Habe 765 Euro bezahlt und habe einen erweiterten Kreislauf mit besagtem 420er und 280er Radiator. Und es ist nicht nur "fast leise", sondern leise.
Das case ist dazu noch gedämmt. Da hört man nichts. Und wenn du für 100w je einen 140er Radi als wert nimmst, und das System vllt 350 verbraucht, bist du mit 5x140mm an Fläche deutlich drüber


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (26. September 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine wakü jetzt drinnen. Habe 765 Euro bezahlt und habe einen erweiterten Kreislauf mit besagtem 420er und 280er Radiator. Und es ist nicht nur "fast leise", sondern leise.
> Das case ist dazu noch gedämmt. Da hört man nichts. Und wenn du für 100w je einen 140er Radi als wert nimmst, und das System vllt 350 verbraucht, bist du mit 5x140mm an Fläche deutlich drüber



Wie warm wird deine GPU unter Last? Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter dabei?
Habe ja auch 2x 360mm im Dark Base Pro 900 und bin etwas unzufrieden mit der Wärmeabfuhr im Deckel


----------



## target2804 (26. September 2016)

Bin noch arbeiten, schreibe ich später  gpu aber deutlich unter 60 grad.
N Freund von mir hat sowohl 1080 als auch den i7 6700k mit einem erweiterten Kreislauf bestehend aus 2x 240mm Radiatoren gekühlt und selbst da ist es sehr sehr leise 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Swat-M (26. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> (...)
> Was mich nun wieder nervt, ist die eher blöde Anbringung der SSDs.
> Ich will eigentlich alle HDD Käfige wegwerfen, geht aber nicht, weil ich sonst nicht weiß, wohin mit den SSDs.
> Da es nur einen Steckplatz für eine SSD gibt -- hinterm Mainboard Tray -. und sonst nichts -- man muss ja die Käfige benutzen, werde ich mir das so basteln, dass die anderen SSDs am Boden vor dem Netzteil liegen.
> ...



Hey Treshold,

von aqua-computer gibt es doch eine PCIe Karte, welche einen M.2 Anschluss hat. Und einen hat das MB ja sowieso. Somit kannst zwei verbauen oder mehr, wenn Du mehrere der Aqua Computer Webshop verbaust.

Grüßle


----------



## target2804 (27. September 2016)

Aktuell ist wohl das Lane Sharing das Problem, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## ACDSee (27. September 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> Wie warm wird deine GPU unter Last? Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter dabei?
> Habe ja auch 2x 360mm im Dark Base Pro 900 und bin etwas unzufrieden mit der Wärmeabfuhr im Deckel



Die Lüfter darfst du nicht in den Deckel packen, da der Deckel seitlich entlüftet. 
Also schön Lüfter und Radi unter den Deckel im Innenraum verbauen.


----------



## v3nom (27. September 2016)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Die Lüfter darfst du nicht in den Deckel packen, da der Deckel seitlich entlüftet.
> Also schön Lüfter und Radi unter den Deckel im Innenraum verbauen.



Habe ich! Wärme staut sich trotzdem ordentlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (27. September 2016)

Und für was soll deine Grafik jetzt ein Beweis sein?^^Also in meinem DBP900 habe ich keinen solchen Wärmestau. Habe aber vorne noch zusätzlich einen 140mm SW3 drin (der Staubfilter fehlt noch).
Meine GPU wird nicht über 55°C warm und Lüfter und Pumpe laufen am unteren Limit.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

Swat-M schrieb:


> Hey Treshold,
> 
> von aqua-computer gibt es doch eine PCIe Karte, welche einen M.2 Anschluss hat. Und einen hat das MB ja sowieso. Somit kannst zwei verbauen oder mehr, wenn Du mehrere der Aqua Computer Webshop verbaust.



Ich bau mir doch jetzt keine M.2 SSDs ein. Dafür ist die Plattform viel zu veraltet und schrottreif. Da muss ich auf die nächste Plattform warten. So Ende 2017 oder 2018.



target2804 schrieb:


> Aktuell ist wohl das Lane Sharing das Problem, oder irre ich mich?



Das ist immer ein Problem und wird wohl auch immer ein Problem bleiben, da Lanes offenbar scheiß teuer sind und weder AMD noch Intel genügend davon verbauen.
Mir würde es aber nichts ausmachen, wenn bei der nächsten Plattform die M.2 Slots shared mit den Sata Ports sind. Ich brauche ja dann keine Sata Ports mehr.
Ich brauche aber eben 4x M.2 Slots und die muss das Board erst mal haben.



target2804 schrieb:


> Und für was soll deine Grafik jetzt ein Beweis sein?^^Also in meinem DBP900 habe ich keinen solchen Wärmestau. Habe aber vorne noch zusätzlich einen 140mm SW3 drin (der Staubfilter fehlt noch).
> Meine GPU wird nicht über 55°C warm und Lüfter und Pumpe laufen am unteren Limit.



Ich denke, dass man den dritten Lüfter vorne immer braucht, wenn man einen vernünftigen Airflow für Radiatoren haben will.
Und deswegen ist auch der Staubfilter dabei wichtig und mir ist bis heute schleierhaft, wie es passieren konnte, dass der nicht mit entwickelt wurde, als das Case entwickelt wurde.


----------



## v3nom (27. September 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Und für was soll deine Grafik jetzt ein Beweis sein?^^Also in meinem DBP900 habe ich keinen solchen Wärmestau. Habe aber vorne noch zusätzlich einen 140mm SW3 drin (der Staubfilter fehlt noch).
> Meine GPU wird nicht über 55°C warm und Lüfter und Pumpe laufen am unteren Limit.



Ist kein "Beweis"... Die Grafik soll nur meine Erfahrung wiederspiegeln! Mit einem 360er Radiator wird es unter dem Deckel richtig warm und ohne Deckel halt deutlich kühler.


----------



## Swat-M (27. September 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> Ist kein "Beweis"... Die Grafik soll nur meine Erfahrung wiederspiegeln! Mit einem 360er Radiator wird es unter dem Deckel richtig warm und ohne Deckel halt deutlich kühler.



Deshalb wird ja beim Cabriolet das Dach im Sommer auf... also nimm den Deckel ab und setzte ggf. der CPU einen Hut auf, damit sie keinen Sonnenbrand ☀️bekommt. [emoji12][emoji106]


----------



## ACDSee (28. September 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> Habe ich! Wärme staut sich trotzdem ordentlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Case ist halt für einen möglichst leisen Airflow  optimiert ist. Daher ist die Oberseite des Deckels geschlossen, um Lüftergeräuschen  den direkten Weg zum Nutzer zu verbauen.
Bei Luftkühlung funktioniert das Konzept gut, da keine Wäremabgabe  unmittelbar unter dem Deckel erfolgt. Mit einem 360er oder 420er  Radiator als Hitzequelle im Deckel und drei Lüftern die die Wärme direkt  in den Deckel pusten gibt es hier halt einen Hitzestau. Drehen die  Lüfter schneller, pressen sie die Luft durch die seitlichen ritzen. Drehen sie  langsamer, ist der Druck hierfür wahrscheinlich zu gering, was die höheren Deltawerte erklären würde.

Interessant wäre zu zu testen, ob es was bringt die Lüfter im Deckel  einsaugend zu platzieren. Dann würde frische Luft (und leider auch  Staub) angesaugt.
Der Überdruck aus einsaugenden Front- und Top-Lüftern drückt die warme Luft dann ganzallein durch das Mesh im Heck. Die Temps für die wassergekühlten Komponenten wären geringfügig besser, die Gehäuseinnentemperatur aber wohl etwas höher.

Eine weitere Lösung wäre den Deckel zu modden und z.B. viele Löcher zu bohren oder  größere Aussparungen für die Abluft reinzudrehmeln. Das  wäre für bessere Temps sicherlich gut, führt aber das Gehäusedesign ad  absurdum.



Swat-M schrieb:


> Deshalb wird ja beim Cabriolet das Dach im Sommer  auf... also nimm den Deckel ab und setzte ggf. der CPU einen Hut auf,  damit sie keinen Sonnenbrand ☀️bekommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deckel abnehmen ist keine gute Option, da dann die Abdeckung für das Frontpanel fehlt, was maximal hässlich wäre.


----------



## v3nom (28. September 2016)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Interessant wäre zu zu testen, ob es was bringt die Lüfter im Deckel  einsaugend zu platzieren. Dann würde frische Luft (und leider auch  Staub) angesaugt.
> Der Überdruck aus einsaugenden Front- und Top-Lüftern drückt die warme Luft dann ganzallein durch das Mesh im Heck. Die Temps für die wassergekühlten Komponenten wären geringfügig besser, die Gehäuseinnentemperatur aber wohl etwas höher.



Denke das werde ich mal testen!


----------



## DonLell (30. September 2016)

Moin,

hat schon jemand was vom Staubschutz gehört? So langsam müsste das Ding doch mal da sein.

Grüße!


----------



## xyt (2. Oktober 2016)

Mein Eindruck vom Case (habe es seit 2 Tagen).

1. Solider Eindruck, vom Design gefällt es mir aktuell mit den für mich wichtigen Kombinationen am besten (Gedämmt, Windowed)
2. Betrieb ist sehr leise. Ohne HDD und nur mit SSD hört man im Windows nichts vom Betrieb und bei mir steht das Gehäuse direkt neben meinem Monitor
3. Ich habe das Gehäuse vor allem auch wegen der Möglichkeit des spiegelns gekauft. Den Umbau fand ich jedoch richtig schwierig, hatte auch 1-2 Denkfehler beim spiegeln dann wodurch der Platz so eng wurde. Was mich nach dem Spiegeln nun am meisten stört: Die Netzteil-Halterung erlaubt bei mir nur noch eine seitliche Fixierung. Das klappt weil das Netzteil ja aufliegt - ist dennoch wackelig wenn man dagegen drückt.
4. Zumindest bei mir ist die Schrift auf dem Netzteil nun auf dem Kopf, ebenso die Schrift vom Chipset auf dem z170 MB. Stört mich jetzt nicht wirklich - wer aber heavy Geld investiert wird hier unzufrieden sein. Ist in beiden Fällen auch nicht zu ändern. Hab nen Dark Power 80 PL Plus von be quiet 550W drin. 

Zu der Frage oben.
In meinem Case ist ein Staubschutz unten, vorne und oben eingebaut.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

Es geht um den Staubschitz für den dritten Lüfter in der Front.


----------



## Trash123 (2. Oktober 2016)

Weis jemand, ob die Case's vom Gewinnspiel schon ausgeliefert wurden und ob dort der Staubschutzfilter drin ist?


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

Der Staubfilter ist noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Naras (3. Oktober 2016)

Kleine Frage an die Leute, die das Case schon da haben, welche Radiatoren kann das gute Stück denn bei vollem Ausbau aufnehmen, man ließt ja 2x420,1x280, und ein 140er, ich vermute aber mal, dass einiges sich gegenseitig Blockiert und am Ende nur 2x360, 1x280 und der 140er an Radiatorfläche verbaut werden können ?


----------



## Swat-M (3. Oktober 2016)

Naras schrieb:


> Kleine Frage an die Leute, die das Case schon da haben, welche Radiatoren kann das gute Stück denn bei vollem Ausbau aufnehmen, man ließt ja 2x420,1x280, und ein 140er, ich vermute aber mal, dass einiges sich gegenseitig Blockiert und am Ende nur 2x360, 1x280 und der 140er an Radiatorfläche verbaut werden können ?



Hallo @Naras,

ich verwende oben am Deckel und vorne je einen 240mm Radiator: Aqua Computer Webshop -  airplex modularity system 240 mm, Alu-Lamellen, ein Kreislauf, Edelstahl-Seitenteile 33006. Diese sind in der Realität aber größer, da die 24cm nur die Radiatorfläche ist und da noch ca 4cm dazu kommen. Somit sind diese beiden ca 28cm lang. Ich habe ein BD Laufwerk und darunter eine HDD.


Herzliche Grüße,

Swat-M


----------



## v3nom (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe 2x 360er verbaut und damit noch ganz gut Spiel. Denke das max 420+280 oder 420+360 möglich sind. Der Front Rad dard max 30mm dick sein, wenn man die HDD Trays noch benutzen möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vfxworld (3. Oktober 2016)

xyt schrieb:


> Zu der Frage oben.
> In meinem Case ist ein Staubschutz unten, vorne und oben eingebaut.


Wo hast du denn oben einen Staubschutz?


----------



## ACDSee (4. Oktober 2016)

*@Naras*

vorn: 3*140 ohne Staubfilter oder 2+140mm mit Staubfilter + Laufwerk
oben: 3*140mm
hinten: 1*140mm wenn Fester links, da ich invertiert (Fenster rechts) gebaut habe passt hinten ohne zu drehmeln kein Radi mehr rein. Der würde mit Netzteil/Solotblenden kollidieren

Unten passt spontan auch nichts rein, da entweder Netzteil oder Frontradiator die Bohrungen blockieren. Zudem gibt es hier keine Luftführung, der Boden ist geschlossen. Daher hilft auch hier - wenn es denn sein soll - nur der Drehmel.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2016)

Der Boden hat seitliche Öffnungen, dort zieht das Netzteile seine Luft an. Ein Boden Lüfter würde das genauso machen.


----------



## ACDSee (5. Oktober 2016)

@Threshold: du hast natürlich Recht. Bei mir ist es halt aktuell ziemlich vollgebabelt.
Mit einem kurzen Netzteil und einem 30mm Frondradiator würde evtl. ein 120er/140er oder eine 240er unten reingehen.
Ein 280er dürfte mit so ziemlich jedem ATX-Netzteil kollidieren.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich kriege da gar nichts rein, aber im Boden brauche ich jetzt auch nichts.
Außer ein paar Befestigungen für SSDs.


----------



## vfxworld (13. Oktober 2016)

Muss hier nach einiger Nutzung doch noch mal meckern. Die Qualität des Powerbuttons ist echt schlecht. Wenn ich ihn nur leicht und ohne wirklichen Druck drücke, reagiert er manchmal gar nicht, also Rechner geht nicht an. Erst wenn ich ihn "vernünftig" drücke. Das ist schon von anfang an so.  Heute schien er geklemmt zu haben, weil mein Rechner zweimal Ausging kurz nach dem er anging. Dachte schon an irgendnen Hardware defekt... Hab dann aber den Knopf vernünftig gedrückt und es ging mal wieder. 

Der Druckpunkt ist einfach schlecht und durch die größe verhackt er hier wohl.


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2016)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Meiner geht sehr sauber!


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2016)

Der Power Knopf ist optisch ein Unfall, aber er funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## vfxworld (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich versuche ihn immer leicht zu drücken, weil das Gehäuse so leicht schmutzig wird, da springt er trotz Klickgeräusch manchmal nicht an. Erst wenn ich ihn "richtig" drücke funktioniert alles wie gewollt. Das festhacken war heut zum ersten mal. Hab ihn, wie immer, seitlich ganz leicht gedrückt. Dabei hab ich von vornherein Probleme. Vielleicht hab ich in dem Fall nen Montagspowerbutton erwischt.


----------



## be quiet! Support (13. Oktober 2016)

Tach auch.

ein Problem mit dem Powerbutton lässt sich meistens schon dadurch lösen, indem Front und Deckel abgebaut werden. 
Anschließend gleich wieder zusammenbauen und dabei darauf achten, dass nichts verkantet. 

Oft ist der Button nur eingeklemmt und wird auf diese Weise gelöst. 
Danach sollte alles wieder ohne Probleme funktionieren.

Gruß Andre


----------



## vfxworld (13. Oktober 2016)

Das passt schon. Er hat sich eingeklemmt, als ich "seitlich" gedrückt habe. Dann ging der Rechner gleich wieder aus, wohl weil der Knopf noch eingedrückt war. Nach einem "normalen" Druck drauf funktionierte alle ganz normal und tut es auch jetzt. Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Liegt wohl an der Größe oder so, kA.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht nicht zu kurz tippen.
Ich drücke immer gut eine knappe Sekunde drauf, einfach so lange, bis der Rechner einschaltet.
Ein zu kurzes Tippen reicht vielleicht einfach nicht aus.


----------



## vfxworld (13. Oktober 2016)

So wie du es machst, funktioniert hier auch alles. Ich muss mich wohl umgewöhnen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2016)

Denke ich auch. Der Knopf ist halt eher ungeschickt gebastelt.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mal eine neue Revision oder sowas, bei der vor allem die nervige weiße LED getauscht wird -- Power Knopf *und *HDD LED -- viel zu hell.
Möglicherweise gegen eine LED in der BeQuiet Farbe. 
Oder wechselnde Farben.


----------



## vfxworld (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich fände es wäre ne gute Idee gewesen den Powerbutton mit den RGB Farben zu verknüpfen. Geht sicherlich. Und er hätte wesentlich kleiner sein müssen.

Eben beim Anmachen ist mein Knopf wieder "stecken geblieben" in der eingedrückten Position. Hab aber schnell genug nochmal drauf gedrückt, dass er rausspringt und der PC nicht ausgeht. Diesmal hab ich sogar recht doll gedrückt. Also mein Knopf ist echt nicht so super. Aber da ich das jetzt weiß, kann ich darauf achten.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2016)

Ansonsten reklamieren.
Du kannst das I/O Panel einfach tauschen.


----------



## vfxworld (14. Oktober 2016)

Falls sich das noch verschlechtern sollte, auf jeden Fall. Fürs erste ists aber ok, wenn ich ein wenig darauf achte. Mit dem Support muss ich eh irgendwann nochmal reden zwecks dritten Filter etc. Wenn sich bis dahin was verschlechtert, dann erwähne ich das mit.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2016)

Gute Idee.
Der Filter für den dritten Lüfter kommt ja irgendwann mal.
Ich hoffe aber, dass das nicht so ein billiger Kram wird, denn das wäre echt enttäuschend, da der original Filter ja recht brauchbar ist.


----------



## be quiet! Support (14. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute,

einmal kurz zum Thema Filter. Ich hoffe ganz stark, dass diese in der kommenden Woche endlich bei uns ankommen werden.
Alle die sich bisher bereits bei uns gemeldet haben und uns die Adresse mitgeteilt haben, werden diesen automatisch bekommen.

Hier schonmal ein Bild von meinem Muster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Andre


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hier schonmal ein Bild von meinem Muster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber, dass das nicht so ein billiger Kram wird


----------



## bonbon2k (16. Oktober 2016)

Danke für das Bild, aber leider ist die Befürchtung von Threshold eingetroffen. Anstatt dieser etwas unglücklichen Modifikation,  wäre doch eine zusätzliche Blende wirkungsvoller, die nur aus einem Filter besteht?


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2016)

Ja, das wirkt extrem billig -- ich vermeide mal "zusammengeschustert".
Da wäre eine neue Blende besser, die dann alle drei Lüfter einschließt.
Klar, kostet mehr, aber bei einem 250€ Case sowas als Filter dazu legen ist doch ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## keks4 (16. Oktober 2016)

Also ich hab mich ja bis jetzt bemüht hier nicht zu meckern...aber die Blende ist ja nun wirklich die Höhe


----------



## vfxworld (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich wollte ja nichts sagen... aber da hier so viele schon der gleichen Meinung sind: Ja, die Blende sieht tatsächlich nicht besonders hochwertig aus... Und dafür habt ihr jetzt so lange gebraucht? Mir war klar, dass auf die vorhandenen Blenden einfach ein Mesh angeklebt wird, deswegen hat es mich gewundert, dass es so lange dauert. Das wäre auch für mich an sich völlig ok, aber... das Mesh sieht nicht wirklich dicht aus. Kein Vergleich zu den normalen Staubfiltern im Gehäuse (die durchaus gut sind), oder kommt mir das nur so vor?

Achja, mein Powerknopf wird gefühlt immer schlimmer, bleibt immer öfter klemmen beim drücken -_-


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2016)

Ist halt leider immer mies ein Case einzuschicken. Für den Aufwand wirst du dann nicht mal entsprechend entschädigt. Und ich finde schon, dass man da eine ordentliche Entschädigung verlangen kann, wenn bei einem 250 Euro Case, das nun quasi 2x Launch hatte, solche Probleme auftreten. 

Zum Glück ist meines in Ordnung.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Achja, mein Powerknopf wird gefühlt immer schlimmer, bleibt immer öfter klemmen beim drücken -_-



Wie gesagt, reklamiere mal den Knopf und lass dir ein neues Panel schicken.
Vielleicht bringt das schon was.
Wenn nicht, musst du das Case austauschen.


----------



## vfxworld (17. Oktober 2016)

Das ist mir tatsächlich erst einmal zu stressig. Wenn es schlimmer wird, werde ich das in Angriff nehmen. Aber wenn, dann nur das Frontpanel, dass ganze Gehäuse verschicke ich nicht...


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

Lass dir erst das neue Case zuschicken und wenn du alles umgebaut hast, schickst du das alte zurück.


----------



## DonLell (17. Oktober 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch nochmal mit unserem PM Darko gesprochen. Wir werden ab sofort Staubfilter in die beiden 5,25" Blenden mit einarbeiten. Auf diese Weise stellen wir Staubfilter zur Verfügung ohne den optischen Eindruck des Gehäuses zu ändern.
> Kunden die das Dark Base 900 bereits erworben haben, werden wir die Blenden mit Staubfilter selbstverständlich kostenfrei zukommen lassen.
> Ich möchte jedoch um ein bisschen Geduld bitten, da es noch etwa 1 - 2 Wochen dauern wird, bis diese versandt werden können.
> 
> ...



Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Post vom 7.7. ist und hier von 1-2 Wochen gesprochen wird hätte ich nach 3 Monaten tatsächlich auch eine etwas ausgeschlafenere Lösung erwartet, besonders von be quiet!


Aber ansonsten bin ich tatsächlich sehr zufrieden mit dem DBP900, man konnte sehr angenehm darin bauen und optisch ist es natürlich auch ein Highlight. Ich hatte auch keine verzogenen Ecken und Kanten, war allerdings auch aus der zweiten Charge. Auch die insgesamt 6 SW3 machen bisher einen sehr guten Eindruck (Leistung und Lautstärke). Zusammen mit einem Dark Power Pro und der 280mm Silent Loop ist es ein schönes System geworden. Nur von der Wakü hätte ich lautstärketechnisch ein wenig mehr erwartet, da ein (wenn auch recht leises) Surren zu vernehmen ist, was jetzt leider so ziemlich das einzige Geräusch ist was aus meinem Case kommt.


----------



## keks4 (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin grundsätzlich auch zufrieden mit meinem DBP, aber der Filter sieht so aus als hätte der Praktikant den entworfen. Und das nach 3 (!) Monaten..


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht gibt es ja nochmal eine Stellungnahme bzw einen angemessenen Lösungsvorschlag seitens beQuiet, für alle die, die das Case aus guten Gründen austauschen wollen/müssen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja nochmal eine Stellungnahme bzw einen angemessenen Lösungsvorschlag seitens beQuiet, für alle die, die das Case aus guten Gründen austauschen wollen/müssen



Kriegt man eigentlich den vollen Kaufpreis zurück, wenn man mit dem Case unzufrieden ist und die Lösungen eher ablehnt?


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Oktober 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Das ist mir tatsächlich erst einmal zu stressig. Wenn es schlimmer wird, werde ich das in Angriff nehmen. Aber wenn, dann nur das Frontpanel, dass ganze Gehäuse verschicke ich nicht...



Moin Moin vfxworld,

nimm mal bitte die Front des Gehäuses ab und und drück das vorstehende Element des Deckels leicht nach oben. Es kann vorkommen, dass die Front leicht verkantet und dann auf das Bedienteil drückt.
Dieses klemmt dann den Knopf ein und es kann zu Behinderungen kommen.
Sobald der Knopf ohne Front einwandfrei funktionieren, kann die Front wieder montiert werden.

Jetzt sollte eigentlich alles funktionieren.

Gruß Andre


----------



## moonrail (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich besitze das Gehäuse nun einen Monat und bin relativ zufrieden.

Verbaut sind oben ein 420er (30mm) Radiator ausblasend und vorne ein 280er (45mm) einblasend.
Zusätzliche Lüfter sind am Heck ausblasend und vorne als 3. Lüfter ein 120er einblasend.

Selbst wenn ich alle Lüfter (be quiet SW 2 und 3) auf voller Drehzahl betreibe (1000U/min, bzw. 1500U/min), gibt es einen enormen Wärmestau oben im Deckel.
Dadurch heizt sich der Radiator weiter auf, dann der Wasserkreislauf usw. usf.

Wenn der Deckel ab ist, habe ich ca 10-15°C weniger auf der CPU und GPU und 20-25°C weniger auf den Spannungswandlern meiner Grafikkarte.
Daher denke ich über eine Modifikation des Deckels nach, z.B. indem ich die "Schallbrecher" vor dem Lochgitter wegdremel.

*@**be quiet! Support*
Entfällt die Garantie auf das _komplette _Gehäuse, wenn ich ein Einzelteil getrennt davon bearbeite, sodass mir meine Hardware im Sommer nicht verglüht?

Für alle Interessierten:
Ein Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 X-Flow 420mm passt vorne nicht rein; es fehlen ~ 4mm oben/unten.
Damit habe ich leider nicht gerechnet und musste ihn somit oben montieren, wodurch die oberen Ein-/Auslässe (X-Flow-Eigenheit) komplett unter dem Metall liegen und man sie nicht mehr nutzen kann (z.B. zum Befüllen).


----------



## v3nom (23. Oktober 2016)

Den Wärmestau kann ich bestätigen! Habe vorne/oben je einen 360er und der Deckel blockiert schon gut. Dazu kommt dass der obere Radiator im klassischen Aufbau die warme Luft von vorne bekommt.
Denke die Garantie kann BQ durch den modularen Aufbau auch auf die Einzelteile geben und es dann halt in deiner Verantwortung liegt den Deckel zu modden. Ansonten BQ mal anschreiben für einen 2. Deckel.


----------



## v3nom (24. Oktober 2016)

moonrail schrieb:


> *@**be quiet! Support*
> Entfällt die Garantie auf das _komplette _Gehäuse, wenn ich ein Einzelteil getrennt davon bearbeite, sodass mir meine Hardware im Sommer nicht verglüht?



Du kannst dir auch einen 2. Deckel bei BQ für 25€ inkl. Versand besorgen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. Oktober 2016)

moonrail schrieb:


> *@**be quiet! Support*
> Entfällt die Garantie auf das _komplette _Gehäuse, wenn ich ein Einzelteil getrennt davon bearbeite, sodass mir meine Hardware im Sommer nicht verglüht?



Jaein 

Offiziell ist es natürlich so, dass Du bei selbstständigen Modifikationen an unseren Geräte die Herstellergarantie verlierst. 

Da es jedoch für das Dark Base (Pro) 900 in der Regel niemals notwendig sein wird unsere Herstellergarantie zu beanspruchen, kann dieser Umstand eher vernachlässigt werden.
Warum wirst Du die Herstellergarantie nicht beanspruchen? Zur Wahrnehmung der Herstellergarantie ist es z.B. notwendig, dass das komplette Gehäuse bei uns eingesandt wird. 
Das ist natürlich sehr umständlich für Dich und auch sehr umständlich für uns. 
Wenn Du jetzt ein Problem mit dem Gehäuse hast, welches auf einen Mangel am entsprechenden Bauteil zurückzuführen ist, 
lassen wir Dir in der Regel ein kostenfreies Ersatzteil zukommen. Es kann dann evtl. sein, dass Du uns nur das defekte Teil einsenden musst. 
Dieses ist dann allerdings kein Garantiefall sondern Kulanz.
Wenn der Defekt von Dir selber verursacht worden ist, kannst Du in vielen Fällen ein Ersatzteil gegen Berechnung von uns erhalten, z.B. wenn Du den Deckel versäbelt hast 

Gruß Andre


----------



## keks4 (26. Oktober 2016)

Wie siehts jetzt eigentlich mit Blende und Filter aus, kommt da mal was?


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Wie siehts jetzt eigentlich mit Blende und Filter aus, kommt da mal was?



Sag ich doch, nicht vor November. Eher Dezember. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moonrail (27. Oktober 2016)

@v3nom
Danke für die Antwort; bin ich wohl nicht alleine mit dem "Problem". Hast du höher drehende Lüfter, die das evtl. etwas kontern können?

@be quiet! Support
Das freut mich zu hören; dann werde ich den Deckel dieses Wochenende mal bearbeiten und schauen wie viel es bringt.
BTW: Der Kleber der LED-Streifen mag erwärmtes Metall (oben) nicht und fällt regelmäßig runter, muss ich also auch mal ran.


----------



## v3nom (27. Oktober 2016)

moonrail schrieb:


> @v3nom
> Danke für die Antwort; bin ich wohl nicht alleine mit dem "Problem". Hast du höher drehende Lüfter, die das evtl. etwas kontern können?



Also ich lasse die Lüfter auf max 800rpm laufen und der Deckel wird sehr warm! Lasse ich die Lüfter schneller drehen wird mir das Setup zu laut.
Habe mir aber einen 2. Deckel durch be quiet! zuschicken lassen (25€) und werde diesen wahrscheinlich die nächsten Tage modden.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> Habe mir aber einen 2. Deckel durch be quiet! zuschicken lassen (25€) und werde diesen wahrscheinlich die nächsten Tage modden.



Was planst du denn?


----------



## v3nom (27. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was planst du denn?



Erstmal nur die Auslässe an der Seite etwas öffnen hinter dem Mesh. Evtl auch noch versuchen eine Luftführung einzusetzen, welche die Luft zur Seite leitet und nicht erstmal gegen den Deckel drückt.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2016)

Na ja, wenn du mehr Luftdursatz haben willst, musst du letztendlich den Querschnitt vergrößern, denn bei gleicher Größe kannst du nur durch eine höhere Geschwindigkeit mehr Luft fördern, was wiederum auf die Lautstärke geht.
Ich würde mir ja hinten am Case ein paar Lüftungsschlitze einbauen. 
Nicht den Kram, der da schon ist, sondern was besseres.


----------



## v3nom (27. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn du mehr Luftdursatz haben willst, musst du letztendlich den Querschnitt vergrößern, denn bei gleicher Größe kannst du nur durch eine höhere Geschwindigkeit mehr Luft fördern, was wiederum auf die Lautstärke geht.



Wollte jetzt keinen riesen Umbau machen...
Die Schlitze welche seitlich die Luft heraus bringen sind schon sehr eng gehalten, dort etwas an Matrial zu entfernen wird auf jeden Fall die Austrittsfläche vergrößern.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2016)

Das kannst du in der Tat mal testen.
Wenn das was bringt, also spürbar ohne dass es merklich lauter wird, ist das sicher auch für BeQuiet selbst interessant, wenn sie mal das Case überarbeiten sollten.
Denn zur Überarbeitung rate ich dringend.


----------



## bonbon2k (27. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kannst du in der Tat mal testen.
> Wenn das was bringt, also spürbar ohne dass es merklich lauter wird, ist das sicher auch für BeQuiet selbst interessant, wenn sie mal das Case überarbeiten sollten.
> Denn zur Überarbeitung rate ich dringend.



Da ist man aber als potenzieller Interessent des Gehäuses doch etwas irritiert. Manche finden, es müsse überarbeitet werden, andere finden, es ist ein

 konkurrenzlos modulares, empfehlenswertes Gehäuse (Computerbase.de)

Hmm 

Naja gut, der Versatz zwischen den Teilen sollte bei den Verkaufsmodellen ja auch nicht sein, angeblich


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2016)

bonbon2k schrieb:


> konkurrenzlos modulares, empfehlenswertes Gehäuse (Computerbase.de)



Tja, schon komisch, wie man ein Case so testen kann, ohne dass einem wirklich was auffällt. 
Ob es da auch Umschläge hab?  



bonbon2k schrieb:


> Naja gut, der Versatz zwischen den Teilen sollte bei den Verkaufsmodellen ja auch nicht sein, angeblich



Das ist noch nicht mal das Hauptproblem.


----------



## moonrail (30. Oktober 2016)

Also ich habe nun im Deckel alle "Schallbrecher" an den Seiten und hinten an den Auslässen entfernt, bzw. wenn neben einer Halterung der Stabilität wegen nur verkleinert, sowie die Löcher vergrößert.
Zusätzlich habe ich alle Öffnungen vom oberen Teil des Gehäuses zum Innenraum hin mit Klebeband zugeklebt, damit die Luft nicht zurück gedrückt wird.

Am Ende hat es nichts verbessert. Wenn überhaupt hat es 2-3°C gebracht, das könnte aber auch einfach Messtoleranz durch Lastunterschiede, etc. sein.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2016)

Nimm den Deckel doch mal ab.
Dann nimmst du ein Stück Pappe, so zurecht schneiden, dass es dicht schließt -- also wie der Deckel.
Und dann machst du Öffnungen in die Pappe rein. Also Schlitze, oder was immer. Einfach mal um zu schauen, was es für einen Unterschied macht, wenn die Luft nach oben raus kann.


----------



## v3nom (31. Oktober 2016)

moonrail schrieb:


> Also ich habe nun im Deckel alle "Schallbrecher" an den Seiten und hinten an den Auslässen entfernt, bzw. wenn neben einer Halterung der Stabilität wegen nur verkleinert, sowie die Löcher vergrößert.
> Zusätzlich habe ich alle Öffnungen vom oberen Teil des Gehäuses zum Innenraum hin mit Klebeband zugeklebt, damit die Luft nicht zurück gedrückt wird.
> 
> Am Ende hat es nichts verbessert. Wenn überhaupt hat es 2-3°C gebracht, das könnte aber auch einfach Messtoleranz durch Lastunterschiede, etc. sein.



Hast du Bilder davon gemacht? Wollte morgen auch den Deckel umbauen.


----------



## v3nom (31. Oktober 2016)

Habe heute den Deckel gemoddet und es war ein voller Erfolg! Meine Wassertemperatur liegt nach dem Mod nur 1°C über der Wassertemperatur ganz ohne Gehäusedeckel. 

Den Umbau habe ich hier dokumentiert: http://www.hw-journal.de/forum/lesertests/3801-leser-test-be-quiet-dark-base-pro-900-schwarz#11865




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2016)

Und die Lautstärke?


----------



## v3nom (1. November 2016)

Die Lüfter oben sind natürlich jetzt etwas mehr hörbar.  Da diese aber nur mit 850rpm arbeiten ist das schon zu vernachlässigen. Um die gleiche Kühlung zu erzielen müssten die Lüfter schneller drehen mit dem original Deckel.


----------



## Naras (1. November 2016)

Heyho,
da bei mir auch ziemlich krasse Unterschiede herrschten, offen waren es 45°c max bei über 10 Stunden Furmark, geschlossen pendelt es sich bei 63°c nach ca. 30min ein. Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich wirklich die billigsten 140er Lüfter gekauft habe, die es gab, die Yate Loon D14SM-12 mit Stecker (1400rpm) ( 140x140x25mm ) | Axial Lufter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Temperaturen am Anfang (die ersten 10 Min) gar nicht mal so schlecht sind, bei etwas unter 50°c, danach geht die Temperatur nach oben, und das Innere des Gehäuse wird warm, gemerkt habe ich das vor allem an der Glas-Platte, oder aber auch an der (noch) luftgekühlten CPU.  
Darauf hin habe ich mir mal den Deckel bzw. das Grundgerüst des Gehäuses angeschaut und habe gemerkt, dass die Luft gar nicht erst aus dem Deckel gedrückt wird, sondern durch die Aussparungen für die Kabel ins innere Gedrückt wird, und somit immer wieder die selbe Luft erhitzt wird.

Hier mal ein Bild http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/foto180916145gbi60dvjyq.jpg

Diese habe ich dann ganz Professionell mit mit einer Lidl Quittung und Tesafilm zugeklebt.  Und siehe da die Temperaturen sehen deutlich besser aus. Nach gut einer Stunde mit Furmark bei 49°c. 

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/62a74070aeba4bxqe238fi5.jpg


----------



## v3nom (1. November 2016)

Naras schrieb:


> Diese habe ich dann ganz Professionell mit mit einer Lidl Quittung und Tesafilm zugeklebt.  Und siehe da die Temperaturen sehen deutlich besser aus. Nach gut einer Stunde mit Furmark bei 49°c.



Habe ich ähnlich gemacht, aber mit schwarzer Pappe und schwarzem Klebeband. Alle Schlitze oben abgeklebt und auch vorne alle seitlichen Schlitze.


----------



## veteran (2. November 2016)

Habe dieses WE auch mein Dark Base (Pro) bekommen und habe eine AIO (280mm) von be quiet eingebaut.
Ich habe es so gemacht das ich den Radi im Deckel verbaut habe und die Lüfter von unten im Gehäuse gegen geschraubt habe.
Temperaturen liegen mit einen 3770K  @4,4Ghz bei 72 Grad mit (Prime).
Habe aber auch das Gefühl das der Radi im Deckel schon einiges an Wärmeabfuhr verhindert.
Werde wohl den Deckel auch mal abnehmen und mal gucken was die Temps dann sagen.
Ansonsten habe ich drei Lüfter in der Front verbaut und die Staubfilter die noch einiges an Luftdurchlass verhindern einfach mal weggelassen, denn ich glaube das die Ansauggitter 
rund ums Gehäuse mit ihren kleinen Öffnungen schon gut als grobe Staubfilter funktionieren.
Jedenfalls hat man bei dem knapp bemessenen Ansaugmöglichkeiten für Frischluft, jedenfalls mehr Luftdurchlass ohne Staubfilter.
Sollte ich merken das zu viel Staub ins Gehäuse kommt kommen die Staubfilter halt wieder rein.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2016)

veteran schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich drei Lüfter in der Front verbaut und die Staubfilter die noch einiges an Luftdurchlass verhindern einfach mal weggelassen, denn ich glaube das die Ansauggitter
> rund ums Gehäuse mit ihren kleinen Öffnungen schon gut als grobe Staubfilter funktionieren.



Unbedingt den Filter wieder einbauen.
Du hast keine Ahnung, was da für ein Dreck durchkommt, der dann im Filter -- zum Glück -- hängen bleibt.
Der Mesh Kram an der Seite ist nur Luftdurchlass, sonst nichts.


----------



## DonLell (7. November 2016)

Apropo Filter, gibt es Neuigkeiten zum dritten Filter für die Front?


----------



## John_Wick (7. November 2016)

Moin, hab das Thema jetzt schon eine ganze Weile mitverfolgt. Bin hin und hergerissen. Eigentlich mag ich das Gehäuse weils optisch echt toll aussieht. Das mit dem versetzen Netzteil ist doof aber noch verschmerzbar. Einen Hitzestau im Deckel finde ich aber ziemlich ungünstig. Wann kommt es denn zum Hitzestau? Nur wenn ein Radiator verbaut ist? Wollte eigentlich zu der Stock Belüftung einen 4. Silent Wings 3 verbauen und zwar oben hinten damit ich 2 intake und 2 outtake habe. Macht das in Anbetracht eines Hitzestaus noch Sinn oder verschlimmert das den Effekt nur. Oder reicht die ab Werk verbaute Belüftung aus?

Als Hardware kommt ein i7 6700K  @ stock mit Dark Rock Pro 3 und eine GTX 1070 Amp! Extreme zum Einsatz.


----------



## target2804 (7. November 2016)

Also ich hatte unter Luft mit meinem i7 6700K auf 4,6 Ghz keine wirklichen Probleme. Auch die GTX 1080 läuft da leise und relativ kühl.
Nach 2 Std BF1 ohne VSYNC war der Prozessor bei 70°C und die Grafikkarte bei 67°C. Ist also alles top!


----------



## John_Wick (7. November 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte unter Luft mit meinem i7 6700K auf 4,6 Ghz keine wirklichen Probleme.



Was heißt bei dir unter Luft? Ab Werk mit den drei Silent Wings 3  oder hast du noch mehr Lüfter eingebaut oder welche ausgetauscht?


----------



## v3nom (7. November 2016)

John_Wick schrieb:


> Moin, hab das Thema jetzt schon eine ganze Weile mitverfolgt. Bin hin und hergerissen. Eigentlich mag ich das Gehäuse weils optisch echt toll aussieht. Das mit dem versetzen Netzteil ist doof aber noch verschmerzbar. Einen Hitzestau im Deckel finde ich aber ziemlich ungünstig. Wann kommt es denn zum Hitzestau? Nur wenn ein Radiator verbaut ist? Wollte eigentlich zu der Stock Belüftung einen 4. Silent Wings 3 verbauen und zwar oben hinten damit ich 2 intake und 2 outtake habe. Macht das in Anbetracht eines Hitzestaus noch Sinn oder verschlimmert das den Effekt nur. Oder reicht die ab Werk verbaute Belüftung aus?
> 
> Als Hardware kommt ein i7 6700K  @ stock mit Dark Rock Pro 3 und eine GTX 1070 Amp! Extreme zum Einsatz.



Der Deckel ist nicht schlecht, er ist leider nur wegen der Silentbauweise nicht optimal für die Kühlung. Ich hatte oben 3x120er Lüfter und mit denen fast meine gesamte Hitze über den Deckel abgeführt, was dann zuviel war.
Den Deckel als Unterstützung zu nutzen mit einem Lüfter ist vollkommen i.O.
Ein 4. Lüfter ist nicht verkehrt und wird die Kühlung nicht verschlechtern!


----------



## target2804 (9. November 2016)

John_Wick schrieb:


> Was heißt bei dir unter Luft? Ab Werk mit den drei Silent Wings 3  oder hast du noch mehr Lüfter eingebaut oder welche ausgetauscht?



Be quiet dark Rock pro 3 als CPU Kühler und die 3 silent Wings die Standard im case installiert waren. Mehr nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## John_Wick (9. November 2016)

Klingt gut! Habe ja auch den Dark Rock Pro 3 und den gleichen Prozessor. Meiner ist nicht übertaktet dann gibt's auch weniger Abwärme. Ich denke dann kauf ich mir das Dark Base Pro 900 und belasse es erstmal bei der ab Werk verbauten Belüftung.


----------



## target2804 (9. November 2016)

Die ist auch vollkommen ok. Auf wie viel Volt läuft dein i7 denn bei 4,0Ghz?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## John_Wick (9. November 2016)

Das ist gut. Zumal die Silent Wings 3 ja auch auf 12V leise sind. Der i7 läuft mit 1,095V stabil auf 4 GHz. Habe noch nicht weiter undervoltet aber es könnte sogar noch mehr drin sein. Werde mir das Gehäuse bestellen und dann nochmal testen ob ich weiter runter gehen kann.


----------



## target2804 (9. November 2016)

Ich dachte mal gelesen zu haben, dass unter 1,2v nicht alle Threads korrekt arbeiten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## John_Wick (10. November 2016)

Vielleicht hast du recht, aber bisher konnte ich keine Probleme feststellen.


----------



## Michitosan (11. November 2016)

188 Bohrlöcher später...


----------



## v3nom (11. November 2016)

Michitosan schrieb:


> 188 Bohrlöcher später...



Saubere Arbeit. Evtl noch die Bohrlöcher etwas schwärzen, dann sähe es nochmal etwas besser aus.
Was hast du mit dem Dämmmaterial oben gemacht?
Schon Temperaturen verglichen?


----------



## Michitosan (11. November 2016)

Bin erst um Mitternacht mit dem Bohren fertig geworden, muss nun noch die Innenseite säubern. Das Dämmmaterial habe ich ebenfalls durchbohrt,  sieht aber momentan noch mies aus. Das Material wurde mehr durchstossen als weggebohrt, sprich nach dem Rausziehen des Bohrkopfes ist es wieder in die Ursprungsposition zurückgegangen. Da muss ich noch mit der Nagelschere nachbessern, damit die Löcher auch sauber Luft abführen können.

Mein Build ist noch ein Work-in-Progress, es fehlen noch einige Teile. Soweit bin ich momentan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Tipps und Tricks bin ich dankbar, es ist mein erster Custom Loop, die letzten 20 Jahre habe ich nur luftgekühlte PCs zusammengebaut.


----------



## DerZombie (11. November 2016)

Besorg dir ein Locheisen, damit kannst die Dämmung ausstanzen. Wennst so ne Zange hast wo man Ledergürtel neue Löcher verpassen kann, sollte man die auch zweckentfremden können.
Alles andere wird nichts sauberes.


Btw
Seit heute bin ich auch Besitzer des Dark Base Pro 900.
Soweit bin ich auch zufrieden, allerdings ist die Lackqualität für die Preisklasse eine Frechheit. Jede Menge Lackabplatzer an Kanten, Kratzer von der Montage usw.
Da die meisten nicht mehr sichtbar sind im montierten Zustand kann ich damit leben (bis auf 3 Festplattenkäfige, diesbzgl. hab ich den Support schon mal angeschrieben) aber High End ist anders.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

DerZombie schrieb:


> allerdings ist die Lackqualität für die Preisklasse eine Frechheit. Jede Menge Lackabplatzer an Kanten, Kratzer von der Montage usw.



Ist bei meinem Case auch so.


----------



## DerZombie (11. November 2016)

Aber ich muß jetzt auch den Support loben, zwar schade das man ihn benötigt aber die Reaktionszeit ist der Wahnsinn.
Mir werden jetzt die beschädigten Käfige neu zugeschickt.

Support: 10
Verarbeitung: 6
Qualitätskontrolle: 3

Ist wird übrigens mittlerweile die Anleitung oben verpackt und fixiert, kommt somit knitterfrei bei einem an.

Bzgl. Zusammenbau im Werk besteht aber noch viel Nachholbedarf. Da sind sie wohl öfters mal mit dem Schraubenzieher abgerutscht.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

DerZombie schrieb:


> Bzgl. Zusammenbau im Werk besteht aber noch viel Nachholbedarf. Da sind sie wohl öfters mal mit dem Schraubenzieher abgerutscht.



nicht nur das, einige Schrauben wurden mit richtig Schmackes angezogen. Schon haarig, die zu lösen.


----------



## DerZombie (11. November 2016)

Ne, damit hatte ich jetzt kein Problem und ich habs wirklich komplett zerlegt wegen invertierten Einbau.
Kann aber damit zusammenhängen das ich gleich den großen guten Kreuzschlitz geholt habe, anstatt mein Computer-Spielzeug-Werkzeug-Set, nachdem ich von dem Problem hier schon gelesen habe.

Geh mal davon aus, dass die einfach mit Pneumatikschraubern angezogen werden.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

Mit gefühlt 150NM angezogen.


----------



## DerZombie (11. November 2016)

Wäre ja fester wie die unlösbare Ritzelmutter meiner Kawa  

So, Gehäuse soweit fertig...............leider muß ich bis morgen noch auf die Hardware warten.
Ging zwar beides zeitgleich raus lt. Tracking aber irgendwas ging wohl bei Hermes durcheinander.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

Denk daran. Erst Mainboard einbauen, danach Netzteil.
Und stopf die Löcher im Boden dicht, nicht dass dir da was rein fällt -- ist mir passiert.


----------



## DerZombie (11. November 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, die Schrauben vom Netzteilblende (ganz außen die) durfte ich heute e schon mit der Pinzette aus dem hintersten Eckchen rausfischen....


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

Ja, das kenne ich. 
Ich musste das Mainboard absenken, weil sonst der Radiator nicht passt, obwohl der echt schmal ist.
Im Prinzip musst du das Mainboard immer absenken. Hier hätte ich mir etwas mehr Luft nach oben gewünscht.


----------



## Maskkulin (12. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denk daran. Erst Mainboard einbauen, danach Netzteil.
> Und stopf die Löcher im Boden dicht, nicht dass dir da was rein fällt -- ist mir passiert.



Warum? Sonst sagtest du immer erst Netzteil einbauen... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Schrauben sind beim Case dabei.
> Wichtig ist, dass du erst das Netzteil einbaust und danach erst das Mainboard.


Fragen zum Dark Base (Pro) 900


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2016)

Hab ich das falsch herum in Erinnerung?


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2016)

Also es macht Sinn erst das Board einzubauen und die einzelnen pins für powerbutton etc. anzustecken, weil das mit eingebautem Netzteil nur sehr schwer möglich ist. Und wenn der mobo Schlitten abgesenkt ist, geht es nicht mehr.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## keks4 (12. November 2016)

Ich für meinen teil warte immer noch auf meine Netzteil Vlende und den Filter... wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## v3nom (12. November 2016)

Heute kamen die 5,25" Filter an (als Brief).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Also es macht Sinn erst das Board einzubauen und die einzelnen pins für powerbutton etc. anzustecken, weil das mit eingebautem Netzteil nur sehr schwer möglich ist. Und wenn der mobo Schlitten abgesenkt ist, geht es nicht mehr.



Genau. Stimmt.
Ich hab das Netzteil eingebaut und danach gemerkt, dass ich den Radiator nicht unterbringen kann, ohne das Mainboard abzusenken.
Aber dazu musste ich das Netzteil wieder ausbauen und dabei sind mir dann auch ein paar Schrauben unten reingefallen. 
Echt blöd.
Wird Zeit, dass es ein neues Case gibt. Mal sehen, ob Phanteks das Primo neu auflegt. 



v3nom schrieb:


> Heute kamen die 5,25" Filter an (als Brief).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas anzubieten, für ein Case, das 250€ kostet, ist echt ein Witz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naras (12. November 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> Heute kamen die 5,25" Filter an (als Brief).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihh ! MACH DAS WEG !

Also mal im Ernst, diese "Filter" hätte man sich echt sparen können, die gehen ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## v3nom (12. November 2016)

Denke sie sind nicht optimal, aber der beste Kompromiss. Ohne sieht auch doof aus (imho).


----------



## DerZombie (12. November 2016)

Also der Einbau klappte im Großen und Ganzen recht gut.

Das was mich noch etwas stört ist, das ich das Netzteil nicht in der hintersten Position verbauen kann, weil sonst kein Platz mehr für den Schalter vom Gehäuse ist.
Ist jetzt aber auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## totoloro (13. November 2016)

Meine Blenden/Filter sind auch gestern gekommen. Dummerweise hat sich die Ladefunktion des Qi Laders verabschiedet....hatte das hier schon jemand?
Werde den Support mal anschreiben und hoffe, dass ich nicht das ganze Case einsenden muss.


----------



## keks4 (13. November 2016)

Mal sehen ob sie auch den Weg zu mir in die Schweiz finden... bestellt sind sie seit einem Monat beim Support


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2016)

totoloro schrieb:


> Meine Blenden/Filter sind auch gestern gekommen. Dummerweise hat sich die Ladefunktion des Qi Laders verabschiedet....hatte das hier schon jemand?
> Werde den Support mal anschreiben und hoffe, dass ich nicht das ganze Case einsenden muss.



Das ganze Ding ist Teil des Panels. Das kannst du ausbauen.
Ergo kriegst du das als Einzelteit, bzw. mit dem Panel zusammen.


----------



## totoloro (13. November 2016)

ja, ich werde morgen mal den Support kontaktieren, mal sehen, was die sagen.


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2016)

Check aber vorher noch mal das Stromkabel. Nicht, dass es daran liegt und das Panel selbst in Ordnung ist.


----------



## DonLell (15. November 2016)

Moin,

erstmal danke an be quiet! für das Zusenden des Staubfilters und der Netzteilblende. Aber leider ist der Staubfilter echt alles andere als gut gelungen. Selbst wenn man da durchpustet kommt kaum Luft durch, geschweige denn durch einen relativ langsam drehenden Lüfter. Und der Staubschutz als solcher ist, meiner Meinung nach, auch viel zu großmaschig. Da hatte ich tatsächlich mehr erwartet. Soll das die endgültige Lösung sein oder bekommen spätere Gehäuse da noch was anständiges @ support?

Oder bin ich der einzige der das so sieht, dass bei einem Gehäuse jenseits der 200€ besonders die Frontlüfter über einen vernünftig gefilterten Einlass verfügen sollten?


----------



## totoloro (15. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Check aber vorher noch mal das Stromkabel. Nicht, dass es daran liegt und das Panel selbst in Ordnung ist.


Ja, habe ich schon gemacht . Danke Dir. Muss noch anrufen, hab es noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## RawRob (21. November 2016)

P.S. 
Stinkt bei euch das Gehäuse auch so extrem? Dass neue Hardware anfangs etwas riecht, ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich. Aber das hier stinkt wirklich bestialisch, ebenso wie das Dark Power Pro P11, was ich mitbestellt hatte. So einen penetranten, beißenden Geruch hatte ich noch bei keiner neuen Hardware.[/QUOTE]

Hi.
Ja mein Gehäuse stinkt auch pervers. Ich glaube das es von der Dämmung kommt oder dem Kleber. 
Richtig verschmort riecht das beim einschalten.


----------



## DerZombie (21. November 2016)

Nope, gar nichts auffälliges bei mir.


----------



## target2804 (21. November 2016)

Hatte ich auch nicht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2016)

RawRob schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ja mein Gehäuse stinkt auch pervers. Ich glaube das es von der Dämmung kommt oder dem Kleber.
> Richtig verschmort riecht das beim einschalten.



Wenn der Geruch anhält, würde ich das Case reklamieren.


----------



## Naras (21. November 2016)

Bei mir roch auch nichts.


----------



## RawRob (21. November 2016)

Habe es noch nicht so lange.
Es ist auch nur am Anfang so. 1 bis 2 Minuten dann ist es weg.
Ich habe es vorher mal aufgemacht beim Start und festgestellt das der Geruch aus dem unteren Bereich kommt.
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher woher.
Es riecht nach neuer Hardware.
Das Gehäuse habe ich jetzt ca . 2 Wochen im Einsatz.


----------



## RawRob (21. November 2016)

Ich habe eine Vermutung. Kam mir gerade in den Sinn.
Ich habe die SW3 Lüfter die ja mit einem 6Pol Motor ausgestattet sind auf meinem Asus Maximus Ranger VIII angeschlossen und nicht wie von Werk an der Lüfter Steuerung des Gehäuses. Diese laufen bei mir auch auf voller Drehzahl da sie nicht zu hören sind.
Kann es sein das auch dort Asus eine zu hohe Spannung anlegt? Oder ist das Blödsinn?


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2016)

Mehr als 12 Volt geht ja nicht, da das Netzteil nicht mehr zulässt.


----------



## vfxworld (22. November 2016)

Bei mir riecht/stinkt auch nix, auch am Anfang nicht.

Achso btw, die Frontfilter hab ich mittlerweile auch bekommen und bin nicht wirklich von begeistert... Warum hat man nicht das Mesh der normalen Staubfilter genommen und da draufgetackert? Die jetzigen werden eher gar nix filtern.


----------



## keks4 (22. November 2016)

Die Filter haben es mittlerweile auch zu mir in die Schweiz geschafft... die NT Blende aber nicht, obwohl sie ausdrücklich mitbestellt wurde


----------



## v3nom (22. November 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Die Filter haben es mittlerweile auch zu mir in die Schweiz geschafft... die NT Blende aber nicht, obwohl sie ausdrücklich mitbestellt wurde



Bei mir waren die auch nicht dabei. Glaube die gibt es auch noch nicht und die kommen später erst.


----------



## keks4 (22. November 2016)

Also als ich die per Mail geordert habe hiess es die Blenden seien bereits am Lager und kommen zusammen mit den Filtern...


----------



## v3nom (22. November 2016)

Uh, dann muss ich da wohl auch nochmal nachfragen


----------



## Emiterr123 (24. November 2016)

Falls ich jetzt noch weitere Lüfter an die 3 Pin Anschlüsse anschließe, kann ich dann manuell auch die Drehzahl regeln oder geht das nur über die 4 Pin mit PWM?


----------



## v3nom (24. November 2016)

Sobald du einen 3-Pin Lüfter regelst, regelst du alle anderen an dem Hub auch. PWM wird dann abgeschaltet.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2016)

Haben jetzt alle schon die Staubfilter bekommen? 
Also, ich hab noch gar nichts bekommen.


----------



## Trash123 (29. November 2016)

Ich habe auch noch keinen bekommen...


----------



## Swat-M (29. November 2016)

Ich hab auch noch keinen erhalten [emoji17]


----------



## v3nom (29. November 2016)

Schreibt doch nochmal BQ an.


----------



## DonLell (29. November 2016)

Mitte Oktober bestellt, Mitte September bekommen (inkl. Netzteilabdeckung). Bin nach wie vor nicht wirklich begeistert von den Filtern, bin mal auf weitere Meinungen gespannt!


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2016)

Du hast im Oktober bestellt und im September bekommen?
Entweder hast du ewig gewartet oder die Kausalität passt nicht.


----------



## vfxworld (29. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Haben jetzt alle schon die Staubfilter bekommen?
> Also, ich hab noch gar nichts bekommen.



Ich hab meine bekommen.


----------



## DonLell (30. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast im Oktober bestellt und im September bekommen?
> Entweder hast du ewig gewartet oder die Kausalität passt nicht.



Äh..die Sache mit der Kausalität! Andersrum natürlich


----------



## ACDSee (30. November 2016)

DonLell schrieb:


> Mitte Oktober bestellt, Mitte September bekommen (inkl. Netzteilabdeckung). Bin nach wie vor nicht wirklich begeistert von den Filtern, bin mal auf weitere Meinungen gespannt!



An alle, die jetzt denken, man kann eine Netzteiabdeckung bei BeQuiet bestellen. Ich hab gerade den Support bemüht. 
Eine Netzteilabdeckung (shroud) bietet BeQuiet nicht an, lediglich eine Ersatzblede (Das Teil wo der Netzteil-Stecker reinkommt).

Übrigens habe ich gestern eine sehr angenehme Möglichkeit gefunden, meine Pumpe trotz 45mm Front-Radiator an den Festplattenkäfighalterungen zu befestigen.
Den "Aquacomputer Befestigungssatz für aqualis D5" kann man problmelos mit zwei Schrauben anstelle eines Festplattenkäfigs im Halterahmen verschrauben. Die Lochabstände der schmalen Seite passen, die kleinen Schrauben des Befestigungskits haben dasselbe Gewinde wie die Rädelschrauben der BeQuiet Festplattenkäfige.


----------



## v3nom (30. November 2016)

Habe ein lustiges Problem...
Nach meiner letzten Kabelmanagement Aktion auf der Rückseite des MB-Trays wechseln die LED Farben in meinem DBP900 selbstständig, wenn das Seitenteil drauf sitzt. Entferne ich das Seitenteil tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf.
Scheint also als ob etwas zu sehr drückt und dadurch den Farbwechseln hervorruft. Was könnte das sein? Wackelkontakt im Sata-Stecker?  Im Prinzip wäre wichtig zu verstehen wie die Farben durchgewechselt werden... Denke mal da wird durch kurzzeitiges trennen der Stromversorgung ein Wechsel hervorgerufen. Bei geschlossenem Seitenteil drückt etwas auf die Stromversorgung und lässt diese kurz ausfallen wodurch die Farbe gewechselt wird.

Macht das Sinn? Heute Abend mal die Kabel neu ordnen.


----------



## DerZombie (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich tippe eher darauf, das die Platine entweder das Seitenteil oder das Case berührt.


----------



## sunToxx (4. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Haben jetzt alle schon die Staubfilter bekommen?
> Also, ich hab noch gar nichts bekommen.



Meiner kam letzte Woche oder so an. Allerdings sind es nur Plastikblenden, keine Staubfilter. Hatte eigentlich gedacht da wäre eine Art grobes Netz oder schaumstoffartiger Filter. Ist aber nur ein sehr grobes Gitter.

Haben das alle so bekommen? Ich hatte mir einen Filter mit Magnethalterung zurechtgeschnitten. Viel zu feines Mesh, schlecht für den Airflow. Aber ich denke ich lasse den drin, der neue zugeschickte von Bequiet sieht nicht so aus als könnte er irgendwas filtern.


----------



## Fabio27 (6. Dezember 2016)

Hi , ich hab ein kleines Problem und zwar hab den PWM Kabel von der Lüftersteuerung an den CHA_Fan1 Anschluss von meinem P8P67 Board angeschlossen,
Doch die Gehäuselüfter (4x SW3 und 2x NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2) laufen auf 100% obwohl ich den Regler ganz nach links gestellt hab.

Im Bios hab ich keine Einstellung gefunden um von DC auf PWM umzustellen.


----------



## Chanks (6. Dezember 2016)

Dann ist es kein echter PWM Anschluss, die meisten Boards haben nur einen "echten" 4 Pin/PWM Anschluss, meist der CPU-Fan


----------



## Fabio27 (6. Dezember 2016)

Ohman, war ja klar -.- . problem ist am CPU Fan ist die Pumpe angeschlossen. Gibt es keine andere Lösung?


----------



## Chanks (6. Dezember 2016)

Nicht wirklich, häng doch die Pumpe einfach an den anderen Anschluss


----------



## Fabio27 (6. Dezember 2016)

Meinst du an CHA FAn 1 ?

Edit: Hat geklappt, hab die H60 Pumpe an PWR und die Lüftersteuerung an CPU Fan.
Nur hab ich CPU Fan error bekommen beim Start, was aber normal ist oder?
Pumpe läuft auch auf 4300 laut Monitor.


----------



## ACDSee (6. Dezember 2016)

Fabio27 schrieb:


> Hi , ich hab ein kleines Problem und zwar hab den PWM Kabel von der Lüftersteuerung an den CHA_Fan1 Anschluss von meinem P8P67 Board angeschlossen,
> Doch die Gehäuselüfter (4x SW3 und 2x NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2) laufen auf 100% obwohl ich den Regler ganz nach links gestellt hab.
> 
> Im Bios hab ich keine Einstellung gefunden um von DC auf PWM umzustellen.



Es gibt 2 Optionen:

1. Verbinde den Hub direkt mit dem Netzteil. Im DBP 900 kannst du meines Wissens den Lüfterhub einen ein SATA-Kabel ans Netzteil anschließen. Damit schließt du das Board komplett aus und nutzt nur noch den Regler in der Front.

2. Willst du PMW nutzen, schließ die Pumpe direkt ans Netzteil an und den Lüfterhub über CPU-FAN 0 (oder 1). Es ist doch sinnvoller, die Lüfter mit der Temperatur zu regeln, als die Pumpe, oder?


----------



## Fabio27 (6. Dezember 2016)

ACDSee schrieb:


> 2. Willst du PMW nutzen, schließ die Pumpe direkt ans Netzteil an und den Lüfterhub über CPU-FAN 0 (oder 1). Es ist doch sinnvoller, die Lüfter mit der Temperatur zu regeln, als die Pumpe, oder?



Danke für die Antwort, ja genau so hab ich es nun auch gemacht und läuft perfekt


----------



## DonLell (22. Dezember 2016)

Hat sich jemand schon eine Alternative für den dritten Frontlüfter gebastelt? Ich habe momentan die ursprünglich mitgelieferten Blenden provisorisch mit einem Filter bestückt den ich hier noch liegen hatte, aber das ist nicht so wirklich professionell (wenn auch besser als die BQ Alternative).


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2016)

Na ja, im Prinzip ist alles besser als das, was BeQuiet abgeliefert hat.


----------



## target2804 (22. Dezember 2016)

Mein erstes Fazit nach nunmehr 5 Monaten mit dem Case:

Der power-knopf ist tatsächlich hinüber. Als ich das erste Mal hier im Forum davon gelesen habe, dass es mit dem Knopf Probleme gibt bei so manchem Benutzer, dachte ich, dass das ein Einzelfall sein muss. Allerdings bin ich jetzt auch davon betroffen. Anfangs Raster zu der Knopf manchmal ein und sprang mir quasi nicht mehr entgegen, was aber mit ein bisschen rütteln behoben werden konnte. Mittlerweile geht er allerdings nicht mehr. Gibt es sonst noch jemanden, der von diesem Problem betroffen ist?  Wie sieht es da seitens beQuiet mit einer adäquaten Support Lösung aus? Ich habe nämlich keine Lust, meine komplette Hardware inklusive Wasserkühlung auszubauen und das komplette Case in die Reparatur zu schicken


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2016)

Du kannst das Panel ausbauen.
Ruf bei BeQuiet an, die schicken dir ein neues Panel zu.


----------



## v3nom (22. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst das Panel ausbauen.
> Ruf bei BeQuiet an, die schicken dir ein neues Panel zu.



Das denke ich auch. Vorher aber auch prüfen ob das Top Cover in Ordnung ist, bzw dort die Schalterverkleidung keine Probleme macht.


----------



## bonbon2k (23. Dezember 2016)

Findet ihr es nicht auch ein wenig peinlich, was BeQuiet da bisher abgeliefert hat? Die Lobeshymnen in den Reviews verlieren durch das was man bisher von den Käufern liest ja ziemlich an Glaubwürdigkeit  Bei der Silent Loop ist es ja auch ähnlich, nicht wenige Userberichte klagen über lärmende Pumpen


----------



## ACDSee (23. Dezember 2016)

bonbon2k schrieb:


> Findet ihr es nicht auch ein wenig peinlich, was BeQuiet da bisher abgeliefert hat? Die Lobeshymnen in den Reviews verlieren durch das was man bisher von den Käufern liest ja ziemlich an glaubwürdigkeit



Peinlich finde ich eher, dass viele Reviewer sich nicht die Zeit  nehmen, das Gehäuse auf Herz und Nieren zu testen um dann differenziert  zu berichten.
Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass häufig  Pressemitteilungen ungeprüft übernommen werden, um möglichst schnell und  aufwandsarm Klicks zu generieren.

Be Quiet betreibt als Hersteller Marketing und betont die Vorteile Ihres Produktes. Willst du Ihnen das wirklich vorwerfen?
Das Gehäsue selbst finde ich ziemlich gut gelungen. Es ist sicherlich sein Geld auch wert. Es ist aber halt keine eierlegende Wollmilichsau. 

Es hat halt viele gute Lösungen und einige die verbesserungswürdig sind, wie:
- bessere Türmagneten
- Option für 3*140mm Staubfilter in der Front
- einfachere Netzteilmontage
- mehr Platz hinter dem Tray zum Kabel verlegen
- Deckelkammer könnte 2cm höher sein, damit innenliegende Lüfter/Radiatoren auch atmen können.
- Möglichkeit HDD-Einbaurahmen am Boden zu befestigen (bei dicken Frontradis oder Push-Pull kann man keine HDDs verbauen)
- optionale Netzteilblenden für ATX/iATX
- optionale Schlauchdurchführungen im Heck

Eine Liste an Mängeln kann man für jedes Gehäuse aufstellen. Daher wäre eine zweite, überarbeitete Version eine gute Sache. 
Ähnlich Fractal Design, die das bereits gute R4 ja auch mit dem R5 noch in vielen Details optimiert haben.

Den Silent Loop kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich solche AIOs generell nicht einsetze.
 Integrierte Pumpen sind halt nicht entkoppelt, wer die auf 12v betreibt, hört die halt.
Eine gewisse Serienstreuung haben zudem alle Hersteller zu verkraften. Schließlich fertigt BeQuiet die Pumpen nicht selbst.
Alphacool macht das soweit ich weiß für BQ.

Der Service von BeQuiet ist hingegen ziemlich gut. Hast du ein Problem wird dir recht unkompliziert geholfen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2016)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Es hat halt viele gute Lösungen und einige die verbesserungswürdig sind, wie:
> - bessere Türmagneten
> - Option für 3*140mm Staubfilter in der Front
> - einfachere Netzteilmontage
> ...



Kann ich so unterschreiben -- mit ein paar Nachträgen.
Ich hätte das Case breiter gemacht, damit du das Netzteil kippen kannst -- so, wie es auch beim Enthoo Primo verbaut ist.
Auf diese Weise kannst du das Mainboard Tray hoch und runter schieben ohne große Probleme und du kannst das Netzteil eben links und rechts gekippt einbauen, je nachdem, auf welche Seite du das Tray verbauen willst.
HDDs und SSDs könnte man dann einfach am Boden befestigen, denn das Netzteil ist ja gekippt verbaut.
Der Staubfillter für drei verbaute Lüfter hätte man als ein Teil konstruieren können, es liegt dem Case dann bei.
Mag sein, dass das Case dann 300€ Verkaufspreis erreicht hätte, oder darüber hinaus ginge -- aber ich denke, dass ein Enthusiast, der sich ein Wakü taugliches Case mit eine Menge Einbau Features und einer guten Ausstattung kaufen möchte, gerne bereit ist, auch 300€ oder mehr dafür auszugeben.
Ich z.b. vermisse den USB Type C Stecker im Panel. Ein Case Baujahr 2016 sollte den haben.


----------



## Drayygo (23. Dezember 2016)

EDIT: Nun bin ich ebenfalls stolzer und zufriedener Besitzer eines Dark Base 900 Pro. Also ich mags.. auch wenn dem Gehäuse eine Netzteilabdeckung, bessere SSD-Montageplätze und mehr Platz hinterm Tray gut getan hätten :p


----------



## ACDSee (23. Dezember 2016)

Glückwunsch!

Eine Netzteilabdeckung kannst du dir z.B. im HW-Luxx-Forum für kleines Geld anfertigen lassen.
Bei SSDs hilft doppelseitiges Klebeband. Beim Paltz hinterm Tray, kann man nicht viel machen.


----------



## Drayygo (23. Dezember 2016)

Ne, meine SSDs habe ich jetzt in die Lücke zwischen Netzteil und Tray geklemmt, das passt so auch. Und ne Abdeckung werde ich wohl selbst anfertigen lassen, mit CNC Gravur und LED-Bling-Bling. Aber ansonsten sieht das Ding schon sehr schick aus. 
Und bei Lüfterstufe ganz hoch kann ich mir ne Flasche Bier dahin stellen, wo die HDD-Cages waren, dann siehts da nicht mehr so leer aus (und kühl ist das Bier dann auch)


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich interessieren mich auch für das Dark Base Pro 900, vielleicht kann ich hier ja noch ein paar Fragen und Anmerkungen unter bringen, ohne das es dafür hier noch einen extra Thread braucht?

Also das mit dem dritten 140mm-Lüfter in der Front und dem werkseitig anscheinend fehlenden Staubfilter finde ich zwar auch nicht toll, aber es erschließt sich mir nicht, warum man da einen dritten Frontlüfter brauchen sollte?
Das Gehäuse ist ja auf Geräuschdämmung getrimmt, wenn man es also komplett voll Lüfter pflastert, wird es sicherlich nicht mehr lautlos sein und dann kann man ja gleich ein sehr luftiges Gehäuse wie mein Coolermaster CM 690 III oder was hochwertigeres in ähnlicher Bauweise nehmen.

Woran ich aber echt Anstoß nehme und was für mich vermutlich der Grund ist, doch ein anderes Gehäuse zu kaufen ist die Netzteilmontage, die finde ich beim Silent Base 600 und 800 besser gelöst, weil es da keine Adapterkabel usw. braucht und das Netzteil bündig mit der Gehäuserückseite abschließt, so daß die Netzteilwärme direkt nach draußen geblasen wird.
Was hat sich bequiet bei der Netzteilposition im Dark Base Pro 900 bloß gedacht???
Davon abgesehen wäre das echt mein Wunschgehäuse, nach dem ich schon über 5 Jahre suche...
Ich finde den Preis auch nicht so hoch, wenn man bedenkt, daß gleich 3 Silent Wings 3 Lüfter dabei sind, die alleine ja schon rund 60 Euro kosten!

Gruß
Tim


----------



## v3nom (9. Januar 2017)

3. Lüfter in der Front ist für Systeme mit Wasserkühlung sehr interessant.

Das mit dem NT habe ich dir schon im anderen Thread beantwortet und das ist eher ein Feature als ein Mangel.


----------



## ACDSee (9. Januar 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Woran ich aber echt Anstoß nehme und was für mich vermutlich der Grund ist, doch ein anderes Gehäuse zu kaufen ist die Netzteilmontage, die finde ich beim Silent Base 600 und 800 besser gelöst, weil es da keine Adapterkabel usw. braucht und das Netzteil bündig mit der Gehäuserückseite abschließt, so daß die Netzteilwärme direkt nach draußen geblasen wird.
> Was hat sich bequiet bei der Netzteilposition im Dark Base Pro 900 bloß gedacht???



Eine Blende fürs Netzteil kannst du dir vom Support schicken lassen. Wie die aussieht weiß ich allerdings nicht.
*Sir Meier* hat sich z.B. eine eigene gebaut (Link zum Tagebuch). 

Aber nun ja, die Standard-Montage ist nicht schön gelöst, wäre jetzt für mich aber kein Kaufhemmnis. Mit nem Netzteilshrout (Foto) sieht man davon nichts mehr und ganz ehrlich, das Netzteil hat auf den Airflow im Gehäuse - ob es nun hinten anliegt oder ein paar cm Abstand lässt - sogut wie 0 Einfluss.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was hat sich bequiet bei der Netzteilposition im Dark Base Pro 900 bloß gedacht???



Das liegt halt an der Modularität des Mainboards und so. 
Wenn du das Netzteil erst verbaut hast, spielt es keine Rolle mehr und von Abwärme aus dem Netzteil kann ja keine Rede sein, da das Innere des Case wärmer ist als das Netzteil.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Januar 2017)

Naja, ich schaue trotzdem wohl besser nach Alternativen zu dem Gehäuse oder nehme halt das Silent Base.


----------



## v3nom (10. Januar 2017)

Naja, das Silent Base ist aber auch ein kleiner Brutkasten


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Januar 2017)

Brutkasten, wieso das?
Wird es da so heiß drinn?


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2017)

Das Silent Base ist schon echt mager, was Kühlung angeht.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Januar 2017)

Das versteh ich nicht, nach meinen Infos gehen in das Silent Base 600 vorne 2x 140mm, hinten 1x 120mm, oben 2x 140mm und in den Boden 1x140mm und ins Seitenteil 1x120mm Lüfter rein, das soll ein Brutkasten sein??


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2017)

Je nach dem, was du verbaust.
Im Grunde genommen zieht nur der kleine Hecklüfter was raus.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Januar 2017)

Warum sollen die Lüfter im Deckel nichts bringen, wenn man da zwei 140mm absaugend montiert?
Wärme steigt doch nach oben.

Welchen Vorteil in der Entlüftung soll denn das Dark Base gegenüber dem Silent Base haben?


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2017)

Weil die Luft nur schlecht rauskommt. Das ist eben der Nachteil, wenn der Deckel recht dicht gebaut ist.
Beim Dark Base hast du schlicht mehr Platz, weil das Case größer ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Januar 2017)

Achso ja das mag sein...
Es ist sicher auch abhängig davon wie das Top aussieht, ob es Waben hat mit Staubfiltern, die den Airflow auch wieder behindern...

Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Platz für Kabel hinter dem Mainboardtray, gibt es da Unterscheide zwischen Silent und Dark Base? Hat mein Coolermaster CM 690 III da mehr Platz hinterm Tray?


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2017)

Also, mehr Platz kann nie schaden, egal welches Case.
Welches davon jetzt mehr Platz hat, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Magera (18. Januar 2017)

Hi 
Mich würde vorallem mal interessieren, ob das DB 900 Pro auch das glasteil austauschbar wäre zu einem Seitenteil des Non- Pro.
Also ich mein damit ob ich dann zwei nicht Glasteile verbauen kann, und ob ggf. das Normale Seitenteil gleich mit dabei ist.
Wenn nicht, kann man das nachbestellen? und wenn ja weiß jemand für wieviel?


----------



## v3nom (18. Januar 2017)

Magera schrieb:


> Also ich mein damit ob ich dann zwei nicht Glasteile verbauen kann, und ob ggf. das Normale Seitenteil gleich mit dabei ist.



Ja, das geht! Das Gehäuse ist komplett invertierbar und modular. Da du die Glasscheibe auch auf die andere Seite setzen kannst, kannst du sicher sein auch auf beiden Seiten eine normale Seitenwand anbringen zu können.
Frage die sich mir stellt ist aber: Warum? Warum ein "Pro" nehmen, wenn das non Pro ohne Glasscheibe daher kommt und du noch mehr Geld ausgeben musst?
Nachbestellen geht bestimmt, ich habe von BQ einen Deckel für 25€ inkl Versand nachbestellen können. Einfach nett BQ anschreiben.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht will er den QI Charger haben aber keine Glasscheibe.
Das non Pro gibt es ja leider nicht mit QI Charger, was ich echt bescheuert finde.


----------



## Magera (18. Januar 2017)

Danke @Thereshold 

Ja genau deswegen. Ich würde gern die Pro variante nehmen wegen dem Qi Charger, und der besseren Lüftersteuerung. (mehr steckplätze und so) aber ich würde wenn möglich gern darauf verzichten Glas an meinem Rechner zu haben  
Aber wenn ich das Seitenteil nachbestellen müsste, muss ich überlegen ob ich eventuell darauf verzichten kann/will. 
Hab gestern abend auch soweit versucht hier den ganzen Thread durchzulesen und komme eh ins grübeln ob das Nanoxia Ds 5 Rev B nich besser wäre :-/


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2017)

Das Glas ist sehr cool.
Wenn du es erst mal hast, findest du alles andere nur noch arm. 

Und das Nanoxia Deep Silent 5 kannst du gegen das Dark Base rauchen.
Aktuell -- und ich habe einige große Case ausprobiert und verschlissen -- ist das Dark Base das beste Case in dem Größenbereich.
Bleib also beim Dark Base, ein besseres Case kriegst du aktuell für den Preis nicht und die Glas Version ist ja auch schon preiswerter geworden -- ich hab noch 250€ bezahlt.
Schlag also zu und berichte, wie du es findest.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Januar 2017)

Oh mann, ich hätte nicht in diesen Thread gehen dürfen. War schon ganz knapp davor ein DB900 zu kaufen aber das Netzteil bekam den Vorzug. 

Gerade das Glas im Seitenteil hat es mir auch angetan. Von den übrigen Features mal abgesehen.


----------



## Creeju (18. Januar 2017)

Moin, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem PWM-Hub, vielleicht könnt ihr das so reproduzieren oder mir erklären woher das kommt. 
Folgendes Setup:
Ich habe an einem PWM-Header vom Mainboard (X99 Gaming - Chassis 1) einen PWM-Splitter hängen. Am Ausgang mit Datenleitung hängt ein Silent Wings 3, am anderen Ausgang hängt der PWM-Hub, mit weiteren vier Silent Wings 3.
Laut meiner Lüfterkonfiguration hören die Lüfter ab einer gewissen CPU-Temperatur auf zu drehen. Der einzelne SW steht dann auch still, nur die anderen vier drehen weiterhin.

Kann der PWM-Hub das nicht durchschleifen oder woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## ACDSee (18. Januar 2017)

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass der HUB immer eine Mindestspannung ausgibt. Das kann man aber testen.

Besteht das Problem auch, wenn du den HUB vom Gehäuse direkt ans MB anschließt? 
In diesem Fall könntest du den Splitter an den Hub anschließen und über diesen 2 Lüfter steuern lassen oder, sofern noch frei einen PMW-Lüfter an einen 3-Pin anstecken. Der Hub regelt alle Lüfter über das PMW-Signal vom Board, auch die, die an 3-Pin angeschlossen sind.


----------



## Creeju (18. Januar 2017)

Erst mal danke für die Antwort, ich werde mal bei Gelegenheit testen, ob der Hub das generell kann oder nicht. Habe nur die Hoffnung hier schon auf Erfahrungswerte zu stoßen. 
Der Sinn meines Setups ist es, eine Drehzahl als Rückgabe an das Mainboard zu bekommen - deswegen auch die fünf SW 3. Auf die Weise kann ich zum Beispiel über die Lüftersteuerung vom Mainboard die üblichen Funktionen nutzen, die eine Drehzahl brauchen.


----------



## Magera (18. Januar 2017)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand erfahrunegn machen können was die Temperaturen des angeht wenn man nur Luftkühlung verbaut, und man auch nur die 3 vorinstallieren gehäuselüfter nutzt?

Ich hab nach verscheidenen Berichten und tests die ich gelesen habe (auch zu anderen Cases) langsam wirklich das Gefühl ich bin was Temps angeht von meinem BigChakra verwöhnt. hatte bisher nur 1 Mal eine höhere CPU Temp als 65 Grad... und das war auch nicht mehr reproduzierbar.. bei meiner Graka kann ich froh sein wenn dies es auf 40 Grad schafft 

Deswegen... weiß da jemand Zahlen mit einem System das man mit meinem vergleichen kann? (System siehe Signatur)


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Januar 2017)

Bestimmt schwierig weil solche Tests zum Gehäuse ja auch häufig mit Referenzlüftern gemacht werden um die Vergleichbarkeit zu anderen Gehäusen zu wahren.


----------



## Tobitail (20. Januar 2017)

Also ich habe den gleichen Prozessor mit einem Scyte Ashura und einer Zotac 1070 Extreme verbaut und bin bis jetzt mit den 3 Silent Wings ausgekommen.

Habe mir auch schon Teile für eine Custom Wakü erstmal nur für Cpu bestellt. Weiß jetzt aber nicht ob ein 360 Radiator mit Push Konfiguration die Luft aus dem Deckel rausblasend sinnvoll ist?


----------



## v3nom (20. Januar 2017)

Tobitail schrieb:


> Habe mir auch schon Teile für eine Custom Wakü erstmal nur für Cpu bestellt. Weiß jetzt aber nicht ob ein 360 Radiator mit Push Konfiguration die Luft aus dem Deckel rausblasend sinnvoll ist?



CPU only würde ich wenn dann vorne verbauen, da sonst der Radiator mit der warmen Abluft der GPU arbeiten muss. Die Abwärme der CPU ist für die GPU fast irrelevant.
Generell ist es oben aber kein Problem, du solltest nur dringend daran denken dann oben alle freien Stellen abzukleben, damit die warme Luft nicht wieder in das Gehäuse gezogen wird.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNAMxZgvves

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2017)

Ich hab meinen Radiator im Deckel und keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Creeju (20. Januar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Radiator im Deckel und keinerlei Probleme.



Probleme hab ich auch keine, aber ich werde das demnächst mal gegentesten, vielleicht lässt sich die CPU ja doch noch etwas schneller/leiser betreiben.

Hat jemand zufälligerweise den PWM-Hub direkt am Board hängen und kann bestätigen ob ein Stillstand unterstützt wird? Kann selbst erst demnächst testen und wäre doch  sehr neugierig.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2017)

Wie meinst du das mit direkt am Board?
Ich hab den Stecker vom Hub an einen Lüfteranschluss drin, falls du das meinst.


----------



## Creeju (20. Januar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit direkt am Board?
> Ich hab den Stecker vom Hub an einen Lüfteranschluss drin, falls du das meinst.



Genau das meine ich, ja! Ich frage wegen meiner Beobachtung, die ich bei meinem Setup gemacht habe.



Creeju schrieb:


> Ich habe an einem PWM-Header vom Mainboard (X99 Gaming - Chassis 1) einen PWM-Splitter hängen. Am Ausgang mit Datenleitung hängt ein Silent Wings 3, am anderen Ausgang hängt der PWM-Hub, mit weiteren vier Silent Wings 3.
> Laut meiner Lüfterkonfiguration hören die Lüfter ab einer gewissen CPU-Temperatur auf zu drehen. Der einzelne SW steht dann auch still, nur die anderen vier drehen weiterhin.
> Kann der PWM-Hub das nicht durchschleifen oder woran könnte das liegen?



Kannst du deine Lüfter (kurzzeitig) komplett anhalten, über PWM?


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2017)

Creeju schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich, ja! Ich frage wegen meiner Beobachtung, die ich bei meinem Setup gemacht habe.



Und was meinst du jetzt mit Stillstand?
Dass sich die Lüfter gar nicht drehen, wenn man eine manuelle Lüfterkurve einstellt?


----------



## Creeju (21. Januar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was meinst du jetzt mit Stillstand?
> Dass sich die Lüfter gar nicht drehen, wenn man eine manuelle Lüfterkurve einstellt?



Genau das meine ich, ja.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2017)

Hab ich noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## Magera (22. Januar 2017)

Tobitail schrieb:


> Also ich habe den gleichen Prozessor mit einem Scyte Ashura und einer Zotac 1070 Extreme verbaut und bin bis jetzt mit den 3 Silent Wings ausgekommen.




Kannst du eventuell mal Temperatur Werte posten, wenn es nicht zu aufwendig für dich ist?
Das wäre echt ne mega hilfe.
(also Tempwerte von CPU, GPU und Platten ohne Verbaute Wakü nur mit den 3 Silent Wings)


----------



## Magera (29. Januar 2017)

Wirklich?

Wird der Thread überhaupt noch gelesen? 

Ich schau hier jeden Tag rein und bete dafür das tatsächlich jemand mal Tempwerte postet...


----------



## ACDSee (30. Januar 2017)

Moin, ich lese das Thema hier noch, kann dir mit deinem Anliegen aber nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, da ich nicht beabsichtige mein Gehäuse in naher Zukunft auf Luftkühlung zurückzubauen.
Vielleicht hilft es dir, dass Hardwarluxx das BDP mit nur 3 Silent Wings die Luftkühlung getestet hat (Link zum Test). Es gibt sogar auch einen Test von Hardwareluxx mit deinem Gehäuse (Link), allerdings wurde hierbei ein komplett anderes Setup verwendet und der Test ist schon sehr lange her. Direkte vergleichbare Werte zwischen deinem Gehäuse und dem Dark Base 900 wirst du wohl nicht finden. Denn zwischen den Gehäusen liegen einfach mehrere Jahre.

Was klar sein sollte:
Die Luftkühlung im DarkBasePro ist auf Silent getrimmt. Die in deinem aktuellen Gehäuse auf maximale Leistung. 
Ergo wird die Luftkühlung im Dark Base 900 zwar ausreichen um aktuelle Hardware zu betreiben, aber diese wird nicht besser sein als in deinem aktuellen Gehäuse.
Eine Seitenscheibe bzw ein geschlossenes Blech trägt halt weniger zur Kühlung bei, als ein riesiger 250mm Lüfter in der Seitenwand.

Was man beim BBP machen kann:
1. Lüfter dazukaufen, sodass z.B. 3 vorn, 3 oben, und einer hinten verbaut sind, so verbessert sich die Kühlung des Dark Base Pro erheblich.
2. Die Silent Wings 3 (101.09m³/​h) durch stärkere Modelle ersetzen (z.B.:  Fractal Design Venturi HF-14  ~200m³/h), dadurch wird der Airflow sicherlich auch nicht schlechter.
3. Modden: Deckel durchboheren; Dämmatten entfernen, etc 

Ob und wann eine vergleichbare Leistung mit deinem aktuellen Gehäuse eintritt, müsste man individuell testen. Das kann dir hier sicherlich keiner exakt sagen.

Was du aber spätestens am 3. Punkt gemerkt haben solltest ist folgendes: Wenn du maximalen Airflow willst, bist du beim DarkBasePro einfach falsch.
Da rate ich dir zu kompromisslosen Lösungen, wie:
- FT02 vom Silverstone
- Cooler Master CM 690 III
- Cooler Master HAF X
 - Corsair Graphite Series 600T


----------



## Magera (31. Januar 2017)

Das Cooler Master CM 690 III hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut, und das gäbe es sogar mit Grünen akzenten 
Daas Problem hier wird eventuell nur der CPU Lüfter. Habe vor einen Brocken 2 darin zu betreiben, weil der hier noch rumfliegt, aber der ist 16,5 CM hoch. wenn ich nun den seitenlüfter verbauen sollte, wirds da unmöglich.


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Januar 2017)

Magera schrieb:


> Das Cooler Master CM 690 III hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut, und das gäbe es sogar mit Grünen akzenten
> Daas Problem hier wird eventuell nur der CPU Lüfter. Habe vor einen Brocken 2 darin zu betreiben, weil der hier noch rumfliegt, aber der ist 16,5 CM hoch. wenn ich nun den seitenlüfter verbauen sollte, wirds da unmöglich.



Ja, das könnte eng werden. 
Bedenke aber, daß das CM 690 III in der Seitenwand keinen Staubfilter hat!
Ein weiteres Problem beim CM 690 III ist die (nicht vorhandene) Festplattenentkoppelung, aber wer will heutzutage schon noch eine lahme und laute HDD?


----------



## Creeju (4. Februar 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bedenke aber, daß das CM 690 III in der Seitenwand keinen Staubfilter hat!


Thema Staubfilter:
Weiß jemand ob wegen dem dritten Frontslot am Dark Base noch was kommt oder sind die, hier oft bemängelten, Blenden das Endprodukt?


----------



## v3nom (4. Februar 2017)

Was anderes als die Blenden gibt es nicht.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2017)

Creeju schrieb:


> Thema Staubfilter:
> Weiß jemand ob wegen dem dritten Frontslot am Dark Base noch was kommt oder sind die, hier oft bemängelten, Blenden das Endprodukt?



Die Blenden sind das, was die Ings so hinbekommen haben, mehr kommt nicht.


----------



## vfxworld (14. Februar 2017)

Die Dinger sind leider echt sinnlos. Wieso nimmt man nicht einfach das Standard mesh, dass ganz gut ist, wieso nimmt man ein komplett anderes mesh, dass so ziemlich keinen Schutz bietet?


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2017)

Weils billig ist.


----------



## Gudeen (17. Februar 2017)

Creeju schrieb:


> Kannst du deine Lüfter (kurzzeitig) komplett anhalten, über PWM?



Bei PWM Steuerung erhält der Lüfter ja nur ein Signal (in % durch den duty cycle am PWM Pin) von dem Mainboard. Für die Umsetzung in eine Drehzahl ist dann der Lüfter selbst zuständig. 
Was er bei einem Signal von 0% macht, ist also vom jeweiligen Lüfter abhängig, die meisten drehen aber mit ihrer minimalen Geschwindigkeit weiter (die meisten Mainboard regeln das Signal auch nicht bis 0% runter).
Das bei dir am Splitter der Lüfter anhält liegt evtl. daran, dass das Mainboard in dem Fall nicht nur das PWM Signal senkt, sondern zum ausschalten einfach die 12V Spannung wegnimmt und den Lüfter so anhält. 
Die Lüfter hinter dem Hub werden natürlich über den SATA Stromstecker weiterversorgt und drehen eben weiter.

Ich habe zurzeit ein weiteres Problem mit der Lüftersteuerung: Die minimale Drehzahl per PWM über den Hub (SW3 Lüfter) liegt bei mir bei 420-480rpm, direkt am Mainboard aber bei nur 240rpm (PWM Signal vom Mainboard ist 30%). Das hochregeln auf 100% bei Last funktioniert problemlos. Ist es bei euch auch so, dass der Hub das minimale pwm signal nicht unverändert weitergibt, oder ist meine Lüftersteuerung evtl. defekt? 
Ich habe es mit der Frage auch schon im Be Quiet Support Forum versucht, aber bisher keine Antwort erhalten...


----------



## Klobi (17. Februar 2017)

Servus zusammen,

 mal ne Frage an alle die das Gehäuse schon haben, idealerweise auch ne Wakü eingebaut haben. 

Ich überleg mir grad meinen nächsten PC in dem Gehäuse anzusetzen und blick langsam nicht mehr ganz durch.
Ist es möglich einen 420x140x30-45 Radiator (z.b. von HWLabs GTS oder GTX mit einer Gesamtlänge von 452mm ) an der Gehäusedecke anzubringen, UND dann gleichzeitig noch einen 420x140x30er ebenfalls mit ca.452-460 mm Länge über alles an der Front anzubringen ? Könnte eventuell einer für mich bei sich nachmessen ob es überhaupt geht und ob man den Raditor mit den Bohrungen im Toppanel überhaupt weit genug hinten befestigen kann, damit an der Front der Radiator noch reinpasst.
Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## v3nom (18. Februar 2017)

Klobi schrieb:


> mal ne Frage an alle die das Gehäuse schon haben, idealerweise auch ne Wakü eingebaut haben.



2x420er sind das Maximum was in dem Gehäuse geht. Ja, es geht! 
Hier z.B. der Link zu einem Build: Dark Base 900 dual 420mm radiators
Dafür würde ich dir zu Alphacools ST30 raten. Achtung: X-Flow wird nicht passen!


----------



## Klobi (18. Februar 2017)

Top danke dir


----------



## Hibble (22. Februar 2017)

Gudeen schrieb:


> Ich habe zurzeit ein weiteres Problem mit der Lüftersteuerung: Die minimale Drehzahl per PWM über den Hub (SW3 Lüfter) liegt bei mir bei 420-480rpm, direkt am Mainboard aber bei nur 240rpm (PWM Signal vom Mainboard ist 30%). Das hochregeln auf 100% bei Last funktioniert problemlos. Ist es bei euch auch so, dass der Hub das minimale pwm signal nicht unverändert weitergibt, oder ist meine Lüftersteuerung evtl. defekt?
> Ich habe es mit der Frage auch schon im Be Quiet Support Forum versucht, aber bisher keine Antwort erhalten...



Die Lüfter an der Lüftersteuerung werden alle per Spannung geregelt und nicht per PWM. Nur das Signal vom Mainboard kommt als PWM rein. Die Lüftersteuerung selbst passt aber nur die Spannung an, genauso wie bei Verwendung des Schiebeschalters vorne.


----------



## v3nom (22. Februar 2017)

Nenene. Die Lüftersteuerung läuft auf 100% im PWM Modus und erst wenn man den Schieberegler bedient im Spannungsmodus.
Für PWM bedarf es natürlich des Signals vom MB.


----------



## Gudeen (22. Februar 2017)

hm~ wäre dann wohl doch schön, wenn der Be Quiet Support mal etwas dazu sagen würde.
Einerseits passen die Drehzahlen in etwa zu der Theorie, das per Spannung geregelt wird (Drehzahl bei 5V ist höher als die minimale Drehzahl per PWM), andererseits macht es wenig Sinn ein vorhandenes PWM Signal für PWM Lüfter nicht direkt zu nutzen sondern in Spannungen umzurechnen. 
Vielleicht dachte sich jemand beim Design, die Umrechnung wird eh schon für die 3 Pin Anschlüsse gemacht, können wir ja einfach auch für die PWM Lüfter benutzen  
Auch, dass nicht wie bei anderen Lüftersteuerungen die Drehzahl des ersten Lüfters an das Mainboard zurückgemeldet wird (ich musste zum Auslesen den Speed Pin direkt mit dem Mainboard verbinden), lässt einen vermuten, dass das Design der Lüftersteuerung keine Meisterleistung von Be Quiet ist...


----------



## Hibble (22. Februar 2017)

Habe es gerade noch einmal mit dem Multimeter nachgemessen. Und natürlich werden alle Lüfter per Spannung geregelt. 5 V scheint hier das Minimum zu sein (Mainboard PWM-Tastgrad war 13%). Ich finde die Umsetzung so eigentlich schon ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Gudeen (22. Februar 2017)

Danke fürs nachmessen! Das erklärt das Verhalten natürlich. Warum der Support so eine Frage dann unbeantwortet lässt ist mir ein Rätsel...

Bei Spannungsregelung muss der Bereich natürlich 5V-12V sein, weil die meisten Lüfter nur für diesen Bereich spezifiziert sind. Die meisten laufen zwar auch unter 5V weiter, aber man weiss eben nicht genau, wann sie anhalten. 
Das ist ja der Vorteil von PWM Lüftern. Man überlässt die Regelung dem Lüfter, der kennt seine eigenen Minimalwerte zum starten, weiterdrehen etc. und hat so einen viel größeren Regelungsbereich.
Be Quiet verwirft den Vorteil also einfach. Da könnte man gleich 3 Pin Lüfter nehmen. 
Andersrum wäre es sinnvoller gewesen: die manuelle Regelung von 5V-12V in ein PWM Signal umrechnen und so auch bei manueller Regelung die Fähigkeiten der PWM Lüfter ausnutzen. Aber mir würde es ja reichen, wenn der PWM Modus wirklich ein PWM Modus wäre.

Zur Weiterleitung der RPM Werte ans Mainboard: einige Mainboards (z.B. Fujitsu D3417) haben eine Lüftersteuerung, die nur funktioniert, wenn sie die Drehzahlen der Lüfter bekommen. Andere Hersteller machen es auch so, dass die Werte vom ersten Lüfter weitergeleitet werden.
Das PWM und Speed Signal einfach weiterzuleiten hätte man mit einem ordentlichen Platinendesign praktisch ohne zusätzliche Kosten umsetzen können...


----------



## Zingel1986 (6. März 2017)

Ich hatte mir das Tachosignal einfach über eine Ader von einem der Lüfter an das MB-Kabel gelötet, so konnte ich trotzdem die Drehzahl abreifen.

nach dem Wechsel auf das Crosshair VI habe ich jetzt alle Lüfter auf dem Mainboard. Ich nutze die kleine Platine vom DarBase nur noch für die Qi-Ladefläche.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2017)

Zingel1986 schrieb:


> nach dem Wechsel auf das Crosshair VI habe ich jetzt alle Lüfter auf dem Mainboard. Ich nutze die kleine Platine vom DarBase nur noch für die Qi-Ladefläche.



Hast du mal getestet, wie der Unterschied ist?
Also PWM Signal abnehmen und Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung klemmen oder eben alle Lüfter ans Mainboard anschließen.


----------



## Zingel1986 (6. März 2017)

Naja, jetzt beim Crosshair VI drehen die Gehäuselüfter mit der eingestellten Steuerung nur mit 180 U/min. Davor hatte ich ein MSI Board und war auf die Platine angewiesen, da war das niedrigste 400 U/min daher ist das eher nicht vergleichbar. Sicherlich wäre weniger möglich gewesen. Falls jedoch tatsächlich von der Platine mittels Spannung reguliert wird und nicht per PWM, wäre bei 5 V bestimmt nicht weniger als 300 U/min möglich gewesen, dass sind aber nur Vermutungen.


----------



## NoobXtraordinary (17. März 2017)

Meine LEDs Flackern unbeständig von hell nach dunkel und manchmal ähnlich wie ein Stroboskop.
Trat einfach so auf aus dem nichts.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2017)

Support kontaktieren, reklamieren, neue bekommen, fertig.


----------



## vfxworld (30. März 2017)

Nach nun etwa nem halben Jahr hat der vordere USB 2 Port, an dem ich immer mein Handy lade, den geist aufgegeben. So etwas ist mir noch nie passiert.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2017)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Nach nun etwa nem halben Jahr hat der vordere USB 2 Port, an dem ich immer mein Handy lade, den geist aufgegeben. So etwas ist mir noch nie passiert.



Meiner war von Anfang an kaputt.


----------



## vfxworld (30. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meiner war von Anfang an kaputt.



Genau daran hat es mich erinnert  Schade, wird wohl leider überall zu sehr gespart...


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2017)

So ist es eben und erneuert wird auch nichts.
Warte immer noch auf das neue Case, das mir versprochen wurde.
Tja. mal sehen, was für Case dieses Jahr noch kommen.


----------



## DarkKnight90 (30. März 2017)

@Magera

Hab mein System seit gestern fertig in das Dark Base Pro 900 umgezogen. Da du ja sehnsüchtig nach Temperaturen fragst kann ich dir eventuell etwas aushelfen 

Core i7-920 @ 3,6 Ghz unter Prime 60°C (Kühler Dark Rock 3)
HD7950 Dual-X OC @ 1000/1300 beim MSI Afterburner Kombuster-Test 74°C
Eine SSD und 2 HDDs  immer bei ~30°C

Ich habe allerdings einen SilentWings 2 120mm im Deckel verbaut, um den Kamineffekt noch zu verstärken und über den Deckel warme Luft abzuführen.


----------



## target2804 (11. April 2017)

Muss jetzt nochmal einen kleinen Zwischenbericht abgeben:

Das Gehäuse ist leider,  nach weniger als einem Jahr Nutzung, leicht verzogen. Das macht sich daran bemerkbar, dass die Schlitze, die für die Befestigung der Lüfter vorgesehen sind, nicht mehr 100% zu den Bohrungen derselben passen. Da muss man Quetschen und schieben, dass die Lüfter montiert werden können (Problem tritt oben im Deckel auf).
Außerdem lässt sich die Tür nicht mehr richtig öffnen, da diese mit der Unterseite am Boden des Cases schleift. Alles in allem bin ich, abgesehen vom allgemeinen Design und der Funktionalität des Cases, leider echt enttäuscht.
Ich meine beQuiet, wie stellt ihr euch das vor? Alles ausbauen und mal eben RMA? Mein nächstes Case in der Preisklasse, da ich mir ja wahrscheinlich irgendwann ein neues kaufen muss, wird definitiv kein beQuiet mehr!


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2017)

Case wegwerfen und was Anständiges kaufen.
Blöd halt, dass die Auswahl da echt begrenzt ist.


----------



## Noctua (24. April 2017)

Danke für eure ganzen Reviews/Rückmeldungen. Da mein R5 nun auch langsam in die Jahre kommt und durch diverse Umbauten auch nicht mehr taufrisch ist (zusätzlich zu den fehlenden Staubfiltern im Deckel) hatte ich mit dem Dark Base (Pro) 900 geliebäugelt. Jetzt lass ich aber besser die Finger davon.


----------



## v3nom (24. April 2017)

Ich bin immernoch super zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse


----------



## vfxworld (25. April 2017)

Naja, zufrieden bin ich damit auch noch, die ganzen kleineren Problemchen sind halt ein wenig nervig. Der kaputte USB 2 ist aber tatsächlich sehr ärgerlich. Das Gehäuse hätte 50€ weniger kosten müssen, dann könnte man darüber evtl hinwegsehen. Allerdings hätte ich, für bessere Qualität auch gerne 50€ mehr bezahlt. Da hat man sich bei be quiet denke ich keinen allzugroßen Gefallen getan, dass man auf billig, billig, billig gesetzt hat. Auch die Lüftersteuerung zb ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei. 

Einmal ein Produkt, dass sein Geld auch Wert ist,  dass wäre schön. Aber bei nem 250€ Gehäuse solche macken ist naja, bestenfalls unschön...


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2017)

Man hätte vieles anders machen können. 
Es hätte auch 350€ kosten können -- wenn die Qualität und Funktionalität stimmt, hätte man den Preis bezahlt.
So ist das Case nur ein Lückenfüller, bis es ein besseres gibt -- und bessere kommen.


----------



## ACDSee (26. April 2017)

Ich bin aktuell mit meinen Gehäuse halbwegs zufrieden, würde es mir aber nicht nochmal kaufen (würde wahrscheinlich mehr ausgeben und eher zu Caselabs Merlin SM8 oder LD greifen).

Es gibt halt aktuell wenige sehr gute iATX-Gehäuse. Eine Revision 2 des 900 Pro wäre wünschenswert, in der die qualitativen Probleme behoben und die druchaus gut gedachten Detaillösungen weiterentwickelt sind.
Es sind ja viele gute Ansätze vorhanden, aber das Gehäuse kommt in der Praxis halt schnell an die Grenzen seiner stark beworbenen "modularität".

Es gibt halt eine größere Liste an to-do's:

- Netzteileinbau optimieren (warum nicht einfach mit 4 Schrauben bündig am Gehäuse verschrauben?)
- mehr Platz zum verlegen von Kablen hinter dem Tray. Das Gehäuse ist 24 cm breit und man hat keine 2,5 cm Platz hinterm Tray
- Schlauchdurchführungen?
- per Software steuerbare RGB-LEDs (Umschalten per Knopf ist nicht mehr up to date)
- Midplate
- Einbau von HDDs ermöglichen, auch wenn Radiatoren mit über 30 mm dicke in der Front verbaut werden (aktuell kann man dann keine HDD mehr verbauen) - ggf. HDDs hinter dem Tray verschrauben?
- Türhalterung verbessern, sodass die Tür auch hält und nicht ständig aufklappt, wenn man das Gehäuse bewegt (beim entlüften einer Wakü maximal nervig)
- größeren Luftauslass im Deckel (Ich habe letztlich ein 120*120mm Loch in den Deckel reingedrehmelt um dem permanenten Hitzestau meines 420er Radis Herr zu werden)
- genrell besserer Airflow in Deckel- und Türbereich (ich habe die Luftbrecherfinnen abgeschnitten um zumindest etwas Luftstrom zu haben)
- Staubfilter in der Tür bei Einbau von 360er / 420er Radiatoren
- Möglichkeit den unteren Staubfilter ausbauen zu können, auch wenn man etwas in den Boden geschraubt hat (ggf. von NT aus einführen)
- optimal erhältliche ungedämmte und mit Mesh-Gittern versehene Deckel und Türen (ggf. mit magnetischen Staubfiltern).
- sind Lüfter dicker als 25mm (z.B. e-loops oder man verwendet Gummientkoppler) lässt sich der Staubfilter in der Front nicht mehr einsetzen


----------



## v3nom (26. April 2017)

Wäre eine Idee die Schallbrecher so flexibel zu gestalten, das diese auch entfernt werden können. So könnte man zwischen einem Silent und Airflow Setup schnell wechseln.


----------



## ACDSee (26. April 2017)

Die Schallbrecher sind meiner Meinung nach eher totaler Nonsinns. Das Problem beim DBP 900 ist einfach, dass es an den entscheidenden Stellen zu dicht ist.
Meiner Erfahrung nach sind frei atmende Radiatoren / Lüfter noch immer die beste Geräuschminimierung.
Kalte Luft muss unproblematisch angesaugt werden können und warme Luft muss auf geradem Wege raus aus dem System.
Es trägt einfach nicht unbedingt zur Beruhigung des Systems bei, wenn die Lüfter aufgrund von guter Dämmung und indirekten Airflows schneller drehen müssen.

Bei 3 140mm Lüftern im Deckel staut sich die Luft unabhänging von der Lüfterdrehzahl. 
Bei Luftkühlung fällt das nicht groß auf, hängt aber ein 420er Radiator im Deckel, der direkt unter dem Deckel auch entsprechend Abwärme erzeugt, wird das Problem sehr schnell deutlich.
Die warme Luft kommt einfach nicht vernünftig weg.

Das selbe in der Tür. Ich habe dort 2 140mm Lüfter vor einem 280er Radi einblasend verbaut. Mit offener Tür habe ich unter voller Last mit fixen Lüfterdrehzahlen ca. 8° weniger CPU-Temperatur als mit geschlossener Tür.
Erkenntins: Die Kalte Luft strömt durch die seitlichen Luftgitter in der Tür nicht in ausreichender Menge nach. Das Teil ist hier einfach "zu dicht" oder: der Luftaustausch innerhalb des Gehäuses zwischen Türraum und Hauptkammer ist größer als zwischen Türraum und Umgebung. Evtl. sollte ich die Front um den Radi herum zum Gehäuse hin vollständig abkleben.


----------



## Creeju (27. April 2017)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Das selbe in der Tür. Ich habe dort 2 140mm Lüfter vor einem 280er Radi einblasend verbaut. Mit offener Tür habe ich unter voller Last mit fixen Lüfterdrehzahlen ca. 8° weniger CPU-Temperatur als mit geschlossener Tür.
> Erkenntins: Die Kalte Luft strömt durch die seitlichen Luftgitter in der Tür nicht in ausreichender Menge nach. Das Teil ist hier einfach "zu dicht" oder: der Luftaustausch innerhalb des Gehäuses zwischen Türraum und Hauptkammer ist größer als zwischen Türraum und Umgebung. Evtl. sollte ich die Front um den Radi herum zum Gehäuse hin vollständig abkleben.


Ich habe das bei mir mal gerade gegengetestet. Es lief Prime95 Version 266 durch, einmal mit geschlossener Tür und einmal mit offener. Die Unterschiede war aber eher minimal - 70 °C geschlossen und 69 °C offen (Durchschnitt der durchschnittlichen Kerntemperatur). Direkt vom Mainboard abgenommen lag der Unterschied im Bereich von 1-2 Grad.

Welche Radiator-Lüfter-Kombination setzt du ein?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2017)

Ich hab keine Probleme mit meinem 420er Radiator im Deckel. Da staut sich bei mir nichts als dass ich da meckern kann.
Allerdings stört es mich, dass man das Mainboard schon dafür absenken muss. 
Das mit dem Staubfilter für den dritten Lüfter vorne ist allerdings echt ein Witz.


----------



## kratpi (31. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das mit dem Staubfilter für den dritten Lüfter vorne ist allerdings echt ein Witz.


Ist das immer noch so? Dachte gelesen zu haben daß es behoben wäre. Oder war das nur mit dem kostenlosen Zusenden des Stgaubfilterflickens gemeint?


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2017)

kratpi schrieb:


> Ist das immer noch so? Dachte gelesen zu haben daß es behoben wäre. Oder war das nur mit dem kostenlosen Zusenden des Stgaubfilterflickens gemeint?



Die haben die Blenden, die sowieso da sind, mit so Plastik Fliegengitter ausgestattet und nennen das dann Staubfilter.
Gab hier auch ein Foto dazu.
Jedenfalls lächerlich. Bei dem Preis erwarte ich einfach bessere Qualität und ein durchdachteres Konzept.


----------



## kratpi (31. Mai 2017)

Danke.
Das Fliegengitter wird dann auch noch große Durchlässe haben vermute ich einmal ganz dreist.
Schade dann muss ich weitersuchen.


----------



## ACDSee (31. Mai 2017)

Creeju schrieb:


> Ich habe das bei mir mal gerade gegengetestet. Es lief Prime95 Version 266 durch, einmal mit geschlossener Tür und einmal mit offener. Die Unterschiede war aber eher minimal - 70 °C geschlossen und 69 °C offen (Durchschnitt der durchschnittlichen Kerntemperatur). Direkt vom Mainboard abgenommen lag der Unterschied im Bereich von 1-2 Grad.
> 
> Welche Radiator-Lüfter-Kombination setzt du ein?



Hi, hatte deinen Beitrag gar nicht gesehen.. Steuerst du die Lüfter ggff.  per Temperatur?
Das würde erklären, warum kein Unterscheid besteht. 70° erscheint mir auch sehr hoch.. unter Luft oder unter Wasser?

Ich habe zurzeit 2xNoctua Redux 140mm mit 1500 UPM hinter der Tür und einen 280er Radi mit 45mm dahinter.
Die laufen aber nicht voll. Mittlerweile hab ich die Temperatursteuerung aktiviert. Die Lüfter laufen mit Zieltemperatur 50°C.
Es wird halt mit geschlossener Tür etwas lauter.

Es könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich keinen Staubfilter verwende und zusätzlich Schrouds einsetze.
So kommen die Lüfter hinter der Tür auf 32mm Rahmenbreite und habe so seitlich etwas weniger Luft.

Ist aber inzwischen alles egal, da ich in den nächsten Tagen umbaue. Dann kommt der 420er in die Front und der 280er in den Deckel, das Optische LW fliegt raus.
Mal gucken, wie ich den Luftstrom gestalten werde.

Hier nochmal die "Staubfilter":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Staubfilter werden m.E. überschätzt. Sie vermindern im Prinzip nur den Luftstrom.
Ich habe derzeit nur im Boden einen Staubfilter. Staubeinfall ist da, hält sich aber in engen Grenzen.

Ein guter Radiator ist auch ein guter Staubfänger


----------



## kratpi (4. Juni 2017)

Danke ACDSee für die Fotos.
Da kann man wahrlich nicht von Staubfiltern reden.


----------



## ACDSee (5. Juni 2017)

So. Hab jetzt mal wieder umgebaut. 420er in die Front und 280er in den Deckel. Das passt von der Aufteilung her wesentlich besser. In den Deckel würde auch knapp nen 360er reingehen. Ob auch ein zweiter 420er passen würde, messe ich nachher mal nach. 

280x45mm + 7mm Shrouds + 25mm im Deckel passt knapp aber problemlos.

Shrouds + Lüfter lassen sich hingegen in der Tür nur für die unteren beiden Lüfter umsetzen. Beim oberen Lüfer blockert ab 30mm Gesamtdicke der Frontpanelsteg unter den 5.25" Schächten. Daher hab ich den oberen Frontlüfter ohne Shroud verbaut.

Fotos lade ich hoch, wenn ich wieder am Rechner sitze.

Beschreibung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platz zw. Radis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Front:
ohne Staubfilter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit Staubfilter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versatz zwischen dem 1. und 2. Lüfter, damit der Steg unter den 5,25" Einschüben nicht blockiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoizeMaker (12. November 2017)

hat schonmal jemand versucht einen 480er radiator top zu verbauen? (nicht im deckel)
laut maßband sind ja  50cm platz und für die montage wären die lüfterschrauben auch vorhanden.. 

lg


----------



## v3nom (12. November 2017)

Ich würde dir dringend raten einen 420er in Betracht zu ziehen! Leiser, kühlt besser und in Summe bestimmt auch günstiger.

Es passen auf jeden Fall 4x120er Lüfter oben. ABER diese haben wenig Spiel und können nicht im großen Maße verschoben werden (wenn die Schraubenlöcher genutzt werden sollen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2017)

Boah ey, Corsair Lüfter im BeQuiet Case.
Blasphemie.


----------



## Hotteklaus (16. November 2017)

Hi zusammen,

bei mir steht bald eine komplette Rechner Neubeschaffung an. Ich liebäugel ja mit dem Dark Base pro 900, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Komponenten, die ich mir so ausgesucht habe auch passen:
Meine Eheim HPPS+ will ich beibehalten, da ich da keine Notwendigkeit sehe umzurüsten. Aber es sollen 2 Radiatoren neu ins System kommen. Zum Einen ein 280er UT60 und ein 280er XT45. Den 60er wollt ich gerne im push/pull oben ins Gehäuse verfrachten, während der 45er in die Front soll und nur im push betrieben werden soll. Für den kühlen Hauch sollen Silent Wings 3 sorgen. Die 5,25“-Schächte brauch ich allerdings, weil ich ein 5,25“-Reservoir von alphacool und nen Blue-Ray-Brenner einbauen will. Mein MoBo soll ein Z370 Tomahawk werden, auf dem ein 8700K in Arbeit gehen soll. Dieser wird künftig von einem Cuplex Kryos Next auf Temp gehalten. Außerdem soll in den Kühlkreislauf eine GTX1070 Seahawk eingebunden werden. Als Energielieferant kommt mein bisheriges Xilence 1000W-NT zum Einsatz, da es noch nicht lange gelaufen ist.
Meine Frage dazu: kann ich den UT60+(4x)Lüfter oben im Gehäuse unterbringen ohne dem MoBo in die Quere zu kommen? Möglich wäre natürlich auch der Positionstausch der beiden Radiatoren: 45XT nach oben und UT60 in die Front.
An Kühlfläche sollte das wohl Reichen, denk ich…
Für Antworten, Tips und Anregungen bin ich dankbar.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## v3nom (16. November 2017)

Oben wird das mit Sicherheit Probleme geben, da du mit 60+25+25 selbst bei max. abgesenktem MB-Tray in the MB-Bereich kommst und dann mit Bauteilen kollidieren würdest.
Den 60er solltest du auf jeden Fall in die Front bauen, denn vorne ist ohne Laufwerksschächte massig Platz.


----------



## EyRaptor (16. November 2017)

Bau den 60mm dicken Radi in die Front, oben im Case wirst du Probleme mit dem Platz bekommen.
Die Pumpe solltest du unten im Case auch unterbringen können.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2017)

Wieso überhaupt einen 60er Radiator?
Da brauchst du starke Lüfter, die da durchblasen können. Ich würde einen 30mm dicken 420er nehmen. Der passt gut in den Deckel.


----------



## EyRaptor (16. November 2017)

@Threshold ja  das wäre natürlich die deutlich bessere Lösung.
Ein 420mm Radi passt oben gut rein. Außerdem sollte ist er von der Kühlleistung ausgezeichnet und man kann leisere/langsamere Lüfter verwenden.


----------



## v3nom (16. November 2017)

420mm will er ja nicht da er die 5,25" Einschübe nutzen will.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2017)

Ja, das ist dann blöd, wenn du an den Laufwerken festhalten willst.


----------



## Hotteklaus (17. November 2017)

Naja, die Lösung mit den runden AGB´s im Case gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut, daher der 5,25" Behälter. Und den Blue-Ray-Brenner, weil ich die Games gerne als Disk im Schrank stehen habe. Da bin ich halt old school, aber auch ältere Games spiel ich immer wieder mal gerne. Ansonsten könnt ich darauf natürlich verzichten. Ich glaub mit insgesamt 4x140er-Kühlfläche hab ich auch genug Reserven fürs OC meiner Komponenten. Als Lüfter sollen insgesamt 7 SilentWings3 zum Einsatz kommen, 2 davon in der 1600U/Min-Variante, die als Push denn vor den 60er Radi kommen. 2xnormale SilentWings3 als Pull hinter dem 60er Radi. 2 Weitere normale als Push für den 45er und noch einen an der Gehäuserückseite, wobei ich bei dem noch nicht weiß, ob der lieber in oder out laufen soll.
Sind die Lüfter überhaupt ne gute Wahl für den Betrieb an Radiatoren, oder gibt's da was besseres? So weit ich weiß, sind die SilentWings ja auch eher auf Airflow (hoher Durchsatz) als auf Staudruck ausgelegt. Wobei mir natürlich klar ist, dass kein Axiallüfter wirklich für Druck ausgelegt ist. Aber wenn eh schon 20€-Lüfter ins Case kommen, sollten sie halt schon optimal abgestimmt sein auf das Szenario.

Noch ne Frage zum Case: Gibt's evtl. auch eines, dass ähnlich modular aufgebaut ist und den Betrieb von einem 280er in der Front und einem 420er im Deckel erlaubt, auch wenn ich 2x 5,25"-Schächte belegen will? Ein 420er Slim wär mir natürlich auch lieber. Was den 280er in der Front angeht, bin ich natürlich auch für Vorschläge offen. Ich würd auch eine Lösung begrüßen, in der ich 2x 420er betreiben kann z.B. im Bodenfach eines Thermaltake Core X71 TG o.ä., wenn das denn überhaupt machbar ist.

Also:
Das Dark Base Pro gefällt mir schon sehr gut, aber wenn evtl ein anderes Case besser geeignet wäre und trotzdem genauso funktional und schick ist, würd ich auch da nochmal umschwenken.


----------



## ACDSee (17. November 2017)

Hotteklaus schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> [...]Zum Einen ein 280er UT60 und ein 280er XT45. Den 60er wollt ich gerne im push/pull oben ins Gehäuse verfrachten, während der 45er in die Front soll und nur im push betrieben werden soll. [...]  Meine Frage dazu: kann ich den UT60+(4x)Lüfter oben im Gehäuse  unterbringen ohne dem MoBo in die Quere zu kommen? Möglich wäre  natürlich auch der Positionstausch der beiden Radiatoren: 45XT nach oben  und UT60 in die Front.
> An Kühlfläche sollte das wohl Reichen, denk ich…
> ...



Das wird nur sehr schwer klappen, dazu ist das Gehäuse zu niederig und im Deckel ist zu wenig Airflow für Push-Pull. Auf der niedrigsten Stufe der Mainboardabsenkung hast du knapp 70mm Luft übern Mainboard. Ich hab dort einen 45er Radi + 7 mm Shroud + 25mm Lüfter drin, das ist schon sau knapp. 60er + 2x25mm klappt sicher nicht. Da müsstest du ein Lüfterpaar in den Deckel legen und Radi+zweites Lüfterpaar im Gehäuseinneren verbauen. Dann fehlt dir aber der Airflow und du musst gucken, ob nicht die unteren Lüfter trotzdem noch mit dem Mainboard kollidieren.

 Wie der Kollege sagte: 60er in die Front, da ist Platz, auch für Push-Pull und wenn du die Tür offen lässt, hast du auch genug Airflow. Den 45er in den Deckel. 
Hinwesie: Bei Radiatoren dicker als 40mm in der Front kannst du die HDD-Käfige nicht mehr verbauen. Musst also gucken, wo du die Pumpe hinstellen kannst.

Das Dark Base ist halt nicht für dicke Radis + Laufwerke designd. Für deine Vorstellungen bietet sich eher ein Primo an, hat aber halt eine völlig andere Optik.
Hier könnstest du den dicken 280er in den Boden und den 45er in den Deckel packen und die Luft von unten nach oben durchziehen lassen. Platz für Pumpe, HDDs und Laufwerke ist trotzdem da.

420 in den Deckel und trotzem 5.25" Schächte nutzen geht hier.

Zu deinen Lüftern:
Lüfter in push/Pull laufen gleichschnell. Des einen reinpepumpte Luftmenge muss der andere wegschaufeln. Es bringt als nichts, unterschiedlich schnellere lüfter auf einem Radi zu verbauen.

Zum Druck der sw3: der liegt auf einem brauchbarem Niveau. Jedenfalls im Verhältnis  zur Lautstärke. Bessere 140er Lüfter gibt es nur wenige. Die Noctua AF140 pmw wären besser, da mehr druck bei gleicher Lautstärke. Mit den sw3 bist du aber bereits sehr gut dabei. Ich hab die auch auf meinen Radiatoren. Das Dark Base Pro ist aber eh auf minimale Lautstärke und nicht auf auf konsequenten Durchzug ausgelegt.


----------



## Hotteklaus (20. November 2017)

Hm, mal schaun, evtl. schwenk ich da dann doch auf ein anderes Case um, obwohl mir das Dark Base Pro schon echt gut gefällt. Aber hey: Funktion vor Optik!

Danke für eure Tips
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2017)

Na ja, 2x 420er Radiator und gleichzeitig noch Laufwerke verbauen können ist nicht einfach.
Man kann sich ungefähr ausrechnen, wie lang das Case sein muss.


----------



## Hotteklaus (20. November 2017)

Ne ne, 1x 420er im Deckel und einen 280er z.B. in der Front. das wär fein, aber ich hab mir da mal das Thermaltake Core X71 TG angeschaut. Das ist zwar rein optisch nicht so geil, aber da kann man einen 420er(30mm dick) in der Front, einen 360er oder 280er(egal ob 30mm oder 86mm dick) im Bodenfach unterbringen und im Deckel hat man auch noch Platz für einen 240er/280er(30mm dick) ohne die 5,25"-Schächte einzubüßen.
Das sieht interessant aus, und spielt Preislich in der gleichen Liga wie das Dark Base Pro.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2017)

Mir gefällt das Mesh vorne nicht bei dem Ding.
Und bei 70cm Höhe kannst du erwarten, dass da Platz für Laufwerke ist.


----------



## Hotteklaus (20. November 2017)

Ja, wie gesagt, ist halt optisch nicht so der Kracher. Über die Qualität der Verarbeitung weiß ich noch nix. Aber auf jeden fall wird das Ding mit den Radis und dem Wasser denn halt sau schwer... Mal schaun, ob man da Rollen drunter packen kann. Was die Lüfter angeht, hab ich mich nun auch noch n Bisschen belesen: Die beQuiet! sind vom Staudruck her ja nicht so pralle. Daher bin ich nun auf BitFenix specter pro pwm gekommen, die sind wohl mehr für Staudruck ausgelegt, bei einigermaßen vergleichbarer Lautstärke. Zudem sind die auch noch ne ganze Ecke günstiger.


----------



## v3nom (20. November 2017)

Schau dir mal den letzten Graph hier an bevor du Herstellerangaben vertraust und falsche Lüfter kaufst: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140 mm High-Speed fan – Page 3


----------



## Hotteklaus (20. November 2017)

Du meinst die real gemessenen Volumenströme. Gibt's das auch für den Staudruck?


----------



## v3nom (20. November 2017)

Am Ende zählt doch was Reviews den Lüftern am Radiator für Leistungswerte beschneinigen. In dem Review kann man im letzten Bild sehen wie gut die Lüfter im Verhältnis Lautstärke/Luftdurchsatz "performen".


----------



## ACDSee (20. November 2017)

Mal so eine Frage: Warum verlegst du nicht den 420er Radi nach außen oder kaufst gleich einen Mora, dann wärst du völlig frei bei der Gehäusewahl. Preislich ist extern kühlen nicht zwingend teurer als intern.  Die Temperaturen sind aber in jedem Fall besser.


----------



## Hotteklaus (28. November 2017)

Hi,

sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte, ich hatte in den letzten Tagen nicht viel Zeit für dieses Hobby.
Ne Externe Kühllösung habe ich derzeit. Zur Zeit sitzt einer meiner Radiatoren am linken Gehäuseteil. Für den Fall der Verlegung des Rechners macht sich so ne externe Lösung nicht so gut. Außerdem find ich es wesentlich schöner und ansprechender, wenn alles in einem Case vereint ist. Daher liebäugel ich derzeit auch mit so einen riesen Trümmer wie dem Core X71 TG, obwohl es rein optisch an ein DBP900 lange nicht heran reicht. Auch ein Cube-Gehäuse wäre denkbar, auch wenn die wirklich sehr viel Stellfläche in Anspruch nehmen
Außerdem finde ich (meine persönliche Meinung) dass außenliegende Radiatoren eher den Eindruck einer Bastel-Lösung als den Eindruck eines fertigen Systems erwecken. Ich mag es halt aufgeräumt und da komm ich mit einer internen Lösung am besten hin.
Wenn es das Core X71TG wird, will ich einen 420er slim in die Front einbauen und im push laufen lassen. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich im Bodenfach auch dann noch nen 360er unter bekomme. Aber wahrscheinlich kollidieren die beiden Radiatoren in dem Falle. Das müßte ich dann ausmessen. Gefunden hab ich dazu noch nix. Sonst wird es halt ein 280er, der bietet ja nur geringfügig weniger Fläche aber bei einem Lüfter weniger. Den Radiator im Bodenfach wollt ich als 60mm dick und push/pull auslegen, da er dann noch gute Reserven bietet für extremes Übertakten. Und im Regulären Betrieb (nicht maximal übertaktet) würden die Lüfter dann halt etwas langsamer drehen. Ob ich dann noch meinen alten 240er slim unterm Deckel mit anbaue werd ich sehen. Viel dürfte der dann nicht mehr bringen, glaub ich.


----------



## AgentMopi (7. Dezember 2017)

Hi habe am Anfang der Diskussion gelesen das für denn dritten Frontlüfter kein filter vorhanden sei 
hat sich das mittlerweile geändert?


----------



## v3nom (7. Dezember 2017)

BQ hat mir auf Anfrage 5,25" Slotblenden zugeschickt die Schlitze und etwas Mesh dahinter haben. Als Filter würde ich ie aber nicht bezeichnen: [Leser-Test] be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Schwarz (1/1) - Hardware-Journal Forum - Hardware-Journal


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2017)

Die Dinger sind ein Witz. Muss man einfach mal so sagen. 
Aber anders war das wohl nicht umsetzbar und einen komplett neuen Staubfilter wollte wohl niemand entwickeln.


----------



## vfxworld (8. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber anders war das wohl nicht umsetzbar und einen komplett neuen Staubfilter wollte wohl niemand entwickeln.



Das Mesh hätte einfach nur dichter sein müssen, dann wäre alles gut.


----------



## tn2000 (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab mir endlich mal eine NT Abdeckung gebastelt. Morgen wird der 3te Lüfter montiert.

Habt ihr im Deckel auch Lüfter verbaut?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (23. Dezember 2017)

Sehr schöne Blende. Leider hab ich selbst keinen Platz dafür.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du vorne unten keinen Lüfter verbaut?

Ich hatte vorher zwei ausblasende 14er im Deckel. Wichtig ist, den letzten Lüfterplatz und alle weiteren kleinen Öffnungen zu verschließen, damit die Luft auch wirklich nach draußen befördert und nicht rezirkuliert wird.
Jetzt sind es drei einsaugende 14er mit befreitem Atemweg (Dank an v3nom für die Idee).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ACDSee (23. Dezember 2017)

@*claster17* :

Auch für den gute genutzen Boden gibts ne Lösung:
Einfach die Blede passend anfertigen (z.B. mit Löchern für die Schlauchführung)

Vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sascha29683 (3. Januar 2018)

Mal eine doofe Frage, auch wenn es eigentlich keine gibt

Wenn ich die LED Leisten die mitgeliefert werden an mein ASUS Z370F Board anschließen möchte, was für Adapter brauche ich?
Weil direkt anschließen haut nicht hin vom Abstand der Pine und die Verlängerungen die beim Board bei sind passen auch nicht.

Oder würde die Lösung heißen passende LED Leisten nachzukaufen?


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2018)

Die LED Leiste ist nicht kompatibel mit der Asus Aura Steuerung. Die LED Leistung werden hinten an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen.
Wenn du LED Leisten fürs Mainboard willst, musst du extra welche kaufen.


----------



## sascha29683 (3. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die LED Leiste ist nicht kompatibel mit der Asus Aura Steuerung. Die LED Leistung werden hinten an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen.
> Wenn du LED Leisten fürs Mainboard willst, musst du extra welche kaufen.



Danke, hatte es befürchtet

Hat der Stecker für ddas ASUS Board ne bestimmte Bezeichnung?


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2018)

Du musst einfach nur darauf achten, dass der LED Steifen, den du kaufen willst, mit Asus Aura kompatibel ist. Dann passt das.


----------



## Creeju (10. Januar 2018)

sascha29683 schrieb:


> Mal eine doofe Frage, auch wenn es eigentlich keine gibt
> 
> Wenn ich die LED Leisten die mitgeliefert werden an mein ASUS Z370F Board anschließen möchte, was für Adapter brauche ich?
> Weil direkt anschließen haut nicht hin vom Abstand der Pine und die Verlängerungen die beim Board bei sind passen auch nicht.
> ...


Leider sind die LED-Leisten von bq! nicht mit 5050-Bauart, sondern eine andere, deren Namen ich leider nicht kenne (G-R-5V-B).
Für dein Mainboard brauchst du aber definitiv keine speziellen Asus AURA-Strips!
Es sind zwei standardisierte 5050-Anschlüsse drauf, du kannst also einfach irgendwelche Strips von dem Typ kaufen und anschließen.

Die speziellen Aura-kompatiblen Strips sind z.B. für mein Board das X99 Gaming relevant, weil keine Standard 5050-Anschlüsse drauf sind.
Ich persönlich habe mit den magnetischen RGB-Widebeam-Strips von Cablemod gute Erfahrungen gemacht (ohne Aura, aber anscheinend haben die auch einen Adapter dabei).

P.S.: Dein Mainboard hat schon das Update zu Spectre/Meltdown bekommen. Schon eingespielt? ROG STRIX Z370-F GAMING  Driver & Tools | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## Creeju (11. Januar 2018)

Mal noch eine andere Frage:
Gibt es einen Weg/weiß jemand wie ich die Front I/O-Stecker vom unteren PCIe-Slot an meinem Mainboard wegbekomme, ohne sie ausstecken zu müssen?
Ich würde auf meine 1080 Ti gerne den Accelero IV aufbauen, dafür muss die Karte aber auf den zweituntersten PCIe-16x-Slot (Asus Strix X99 Gaming), damit die Backplate nicht in den Noctua D15 reinwächst.
Vom Platz zum Netzteil würde das trotz Versatz nach unten noch prima hinkommen, aber dieses verdammt starre USB3-Kabel von der Front versaut mir halt den gesamten Freiraum. Die anderen Kabel dürfte biegsam genug sein, um am Kühler dran vorbei zu passen.
Ich hab mir das mal durchgerechnet, vom Mainboard bis zum Kühlkörper dürften es circa 2,63 cm Platz sein.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Gibt es eventuell Winkelstecker für so was?

#Edit:
Hatte ganz den zweiten Anschluss oben beim RAM vergessen. Suche aber immer noch nach einem Winkelstecker, damit das Kabel nicht vorm Lüfter rumsteht.
Finde nur in Deutschland bisher keinen.


----------



## v3nom (11. Januar 2018)

Ich verstehe nicht was du meinst...


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (12. Januar 2018)

Creeju schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee? Gibt es eventuell Winkelstecker für so was?



Also nach kurzer Suche bin ich auf den Artikel gestoßen. 90 Degree Angled USB 3.0 19-Pin 20-Pin Internal Header Mini Connector - modDIY.com
ein 90° Adapter für das 20 Pin USB 3 Kabel. Ist das wonach du suchst?


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2018)

Wirf den fetten Luftkühler raus und steig auf einen Wasserkasten um. Dann kannst du dir das mit dem unteren PCIe Slot sparen.


----------



## Creeju (12. Januar 2018)

4lp4chin0 schrieb:


> Also nach kurzer Suche bin ich auf den Artikel gestoßen. 90 Degree Angled USB 3.0 19-Pin 20-Pin Internal Header Mini Connector - modDIY.com
> ein 90° Adapter für das 20 Pin USB 3 Kabel. Ist das wonach du suchst?


Ja, den habe ich auch schon gesehen, danke dir! Nur finde ich persönlich 9 Euro für einen Winkelstecker mit Isolierband etwas zu viel.
So etwas hier würde mir schon reichen: 2x10 POS 20-Pin 2.54mm 0.1" Female Header Right Angle - Pack of 5   - MDFLY
Nur sind die Versandkosten nach Deutschland bei dem Anbieter ziemlich hoch. #Edit: Und der Abstand zwischen den Pins ist zu hoch. Der von mir verlinkte würde für USB 2.0 passen, USB 3 hat einen Pitch von 2 mm.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wirf den fetten Luftkühler raus und steig auf einen Wasserkasten um. Dann kannst du dir das mit dem unteren PCIe Slot sparen.


Liebend gern. Meinem Zeitrahmen angemessen hatte ich es mit der Silent Loop versucht, aber statt einem dritten Austausch wurde es dann der D15.
Eine Custom Loop mag nach einem Nachmittag zwar anständig laufen, aber die mögliche Wartung ist momentan zu viel für mich.
Abgesehen davon, du scheinst ja das gleiche Board zu haben: Die Backplate vom Accelero dürfte im obersten Slot mit dem RAM kollidieren, wenn ich das nicht falsch sehe, von daher hängt das nicht nur am Kühler. Oder passt das?


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2018)

Creeju schrieb:


> Liebend gern. Meinem Zeitrahmen angemessen hatte ich es mit der Silent Loop versucht, aber statt einem dritten Austausch wurde es dann der D15.
> Eine Custom Loop mag nach einem Nachmittag zwar anständig laufen, aber die mögliche Wartung ist momentan zu viel für mich.
> Abgesehen davon, du scheinst ja das gleiche Board zu haben: Die Backplate vom Accelero dürfte im obersten Slot mit dem RAM kollidieren, wenn ich das nicht falsch sehe, von daher hängt das nicht nur am Kühler. Oder passt das?



Du hast schlicht Pech. Tausch den Silent Loop solange aus, bis er leise ist.
Und wenns 10x ist.
Oder du holst dir den 360er. Der sollte die Produktionsschwäche der anderen nicht haben.
Alternativ den Kraken X62.

Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich nutze die Asus Strix mit dem Werkskühler. Ich bin mit der Lautstärke der karte zufrieden.


----------



## Creeju (12. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast schlicht Pech. Tausch den Silent Loop solange aus, bis er leise ist.
> Und wenns 10x ist.
> Oder du holst dir den 360er. Der sollte die Produktionsschwäche der anderen nicht haben.
> Alternativ den Kraken X62.
> ...


Für zehn Mal einsenden fehlt mir dann doch die Geduld und einen alternativen Kühler habe ich für den RMA-Zeitraum auch nicht. Ich brauche meinen Rechner leider dann doch noch, im Alltag.
Ansonsten wäre ich da voll deiner Meinung.

Beim 360er wäre ich mir der Produktionsschwäche ehrlich gesagt nicht so sicher, im Endeffekt hängt ja nur ein größerer Radiator dran. Oder seh ich das falsch? Alphacool hat ja auch im gesamten Lineup die gleichen Symptome.
Ansonsten war die Silent Loop nicht schlecht, gerade mit der möglichen Erweiterung nach/im (dann nach) dem Garantiezeitraum.
Bei dem Kraken wiederstrebt mir ehrlich gesagt die Materialkombination. Mag übervorsichtig sein, aber ich will keine Kühlung, die sich eventuell in ein paar Jahren zusetzt.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2018)

BeQuiet hat die Fertigung geändert. Die ist beim 360er Modell von Anfang an schon so. Die anderen Modelle wurden dann angepasst.
Kann sein, dass du immer noch einen der alten Charge bekommen hast und deswegen es zu den Problemen kommt.
Der 360er hat das definitiv nicht.
Daher würde ich eben immer weiter reklamieren, bis du einen Loop der neuen Charge hast oder den 360er nehmen.

Ja, ich weiß, der Kraken hat nur einen Alu Radiator. Finde ich auch nicht so pralle -- vor allem bei dem Preis. War jetzt auch nur als Alternative gedacht.


----------



## Creeju (12. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> BeQuiet hat die Fertigung geändert. Die ist beim 360er Modell von Anfang an schon so. Die anderen Modelle wurden dann angepasst.
> Kann sein, dass du immer noch einen der alten Charge bekommen hast und deswegen es zu den Problemen kommt.
> Der 360er hat das definitiv nicht.
> Daher würde ich eben immer weiter reklamieren, bis du einen Loop der neuen Charge hast oder den 360er nehmen.
> ...



Ach verdammt, hätte ich das mal früher gewusst. Die Silent Loop ist gerade in der Erstattung.
Jetzt ist der Noctua mitsamt Lüftern schon gekauft. Aber ich denke ich bleibe erst mal dabei - 140mm-Lüfter auf einen 360er-Radi sind auch nicht das Wahre.
Falls mal eine 420er-Silent Loop rauskommt, behalte ich das mal im Hinterkopf, danke dir!

Hätte BQ ja auch mal ankündigen/sagen können, aber da hatte wohl jemand Angst vor weiteren Einsendungen...

#Edit: Meine letzte Einsendung war im Oktober. War die Pumpe da auch schon angepasst? Fände ich ja toll, wenn mir bei der zweiten Einsendung von BQ noch ein altes Modell geschickt wurde.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2018)

Oktober?
Selbst im Dezember gab es noch alte Teile.
Anhand der Seriennummer kannst du erkennen, wann der Loop gefertigt wurde.
Ich würde mal bei BeQuiet anfragen, ob sie dir noch mal ein neuen schicken können und dabei soll darauf geschaut werden, wann der gefertigt wurde.


----------



## Creeju (13. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oktober?
> Selbst im Dezember gab es noch alte Teile.
> Anhand der Seriennummer kannst du erkennen, wann der Loop gefertigt wurde.
> Ich würde mal bei BeQuiet anfragen, ob sie dir noch mal ein neuen schicken können und dabei soll darauf geschaut werden, wann der gefertigt wurde.



Das Geld ist leider schon erstattet. Aber vielleicht auch zum Glück. Ich habe im letzten Jahr so ziemlich alles an meinem Rechner (teilweise mehrfach) einschicken müssen und das Risiko noch mehr Kryonaut zu verschwenden ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu hoch.
Ich zweifle nicht an, dass mir BQ den Gefallen getan hätte, aber irgendwie erwarte ich bei doch recht weit gestreuten Fertigungsfehler, dass man mir bei wiederholter Einsendung ein korrigiertes Gerät zusendet, um zukünftige Einsendungen per se auszuschließen. Das macht doch keinem auf irgendeiner Seite Spaß, nur DHL freut sich.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2018)

Ja, den Logistiker freut es.
Trotzdem würde ich die Grafikkarte nicht so weit unten einbauen, bringt einfach nur Probleme mit sich.


----------



## Fabio27 (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo, hab ein paar Fragen. Möchte mir bald eine neue AIO Wasserkühlung kaufen und zwar die H115i. Da mein Board P8p67 rev 3.1 nur ein echten PWM anschluss hat (CPU_FAN) würde ich daran die Lüftersteuerung anschließen und an die Lüftersteuerung die Pumpe + 6 Lüfter mithilfe von Y Kabeln. Würde es gehen? Danke schonmal


----------



## Creeju (28. Mai 2018)

Fabio27 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab ein paar Fragen. Möchte mir bald eine neue AIO Wasserkühlung kaufen und zwar die H115i. Da mein Board P8p67 rev 3.1 nur ein echten PWM anschluss hat (CPU_FAN) würde ich daran die Lüftersteuerung anschließen und an die Lüftersteuerung die Pumpe + 6 Lüfter mithilfe von Y Kabeln. Würde es gehen? Danke schonmal



Folgendes solltest du bedenken: Die "PWM"-Lüftersteuerung vom DB 900 gibt kein PWM-Signal aus, sondern gibt die Regulierung in Form von Spannung weiter (also klassische DC-Regelung).
Ich weiß leider nicht ob die H115i über DC steuerbar ist, aber z.B. die Silent Loop von bq! dürfte man nicht dranhängen (Ginge dann kaputt, toll oder?).

Ich würde dir empfehlen entweder die Pumpe an den PWM-Anschluss vom Mainboard zu stecken und die restlichen Lüfter via DC zu betreiben oder wie folgt:
Die Pumpe via Y-Kabel an das Mainboard, dabei nimmst du für die Pumpe den Y-Stecker mit Rückleitung für die Drehzahlmessung (der bq! "PWM"-Hub gibt keine Drehzahlen ans Mainboard zurück) und an den anderen Stecker dann den "PWM"-Hub.
Dann regulierst du Lüfter und Pumpe im gleichen Zug, hast aber die volle Kontrolle und Rückmeldung über die Pumpe - dreht die auf, lärmt der Rest mit.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir aber noch überlegen ein paar Lüfter seperat anzuschließen oder eine Steckkarte für ein paar PWM-Stecker zu kaufen, um den allgemeinen Airflow besser einstellen zu können.
Da der "PWM"-Hub eh kein PWM ausgibt ist es an sich auch schnurzpiep ob du die Lüfter daran oder an einen 3-pol am Mb anschließt.

Bei der ersten Variante müssen die Lüfter auf den verschiedenen Laststufen vom Durchsatz zueinander passen, damit du einen gleichmäßigen Fluss durchs Gehäuse hast und nicht plötzlich aus leichtem Überdruck ein Unterdruck wird, wenn die CPU heiß läuft.


----------



## ACDSee (28. Mai 2018)

Fabio27 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab ein paar Fragen. Möchte mir bald eine neue AIO Wasserkühlung kaufen und zwar die H115i. Da mein Board P8p67 rev 3.1 nur ein echten PWM anschluss hat (CPU_FAN) würde ich daran die Lüftersteuerung anschließen und an die Lüftersteuerung die Pumpe + 6 Lüfter mithilfe von Y Kabeln. Würde es gehen? Danke schonmal



Das ist ziemlich unsinnig. Pumpe und Lüfter laufen mit verschiedenen Drehzahlen.
Die Drehzahl der Pumpe muss sich auch nicht permanent mit der Temperatur ändern... die kann doch konstant auf einem ruhigen Niveau bleiben, nur die Drehzahl der Lüfter würde ich je nach Last/Temperatur regeln.



> Folgendes solltest du bedenken: Die "PWM"-Lüftersteuerung vom DB 900  gibt kein PWM-Signal aus, sondern gibt die Regulierung in Form von  Spannung weiter (also klassische DC-Regelung).
> Ich weiß leider nicht ob die H115i über DC steuerbar ist, aber z.B. die  Silent Loop von bq! dürfte man nicht dranhängen (Ginge dann kaputt, toll  oder?).



Das wäre mir neu (muss ich nachprüfen).

Edit: Handbuch sagt: 


> Die Lüftersteuerung hat zwei Betriebsmodi
> 
> 1. Automatischer Betrieb
> Hier wird das PWM-Signal des MB verwendet und die
> ...



@*Creeju*      : Wie das erfolgt steht da natürlich nicht.... hast du eine Quelle?

Ansonsten folgender Vorschlag:
- Schließ doch die Pumpe per 7V adapter an ein 3-Pin an.

Du kannst max. 4 PMW-Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse hängen. Diese übernimmt das PWM-Signal vom Mainboard. Strom bekommt die kleine Platine direkt vom Netzteil.
Regeln kannst du die Lüfter dann allerdings nicht mehr selbst. Das macht dann das Mainboard (Lüftersteuerung auf 0 stellen -> siehe Handbuch).

Wenn du 2 Lüfter für die Front (H115i), 3 Lüfter Deckel und 1 Lüfter Heck anschließen willlst, dann schließ entweder die 3 Lüfter für den Deckel an 3-Pin an, oder du brauchst 2 Y-Kabel:

CPU_Fan <-> Paltine

1. PMW Anschluss - Hecklüfter
2. PMW Anschluss- Y-Kabel - 2x H115i
3. PMW Anschluss - Y-Kabel - 2x Deckel
4. PMW Anschluss - 1x Deckel

Pumpe kann ans Mainboard.


----------



## Creeju (28. Mai 2018)

ACDSee schrieb:


> @*Creeju*      : Wie das erfolgt steht da natürlich nicht.... hast du eine Quelle?


Das hatte ich unter anderem in diesem Thema diskutiert, weil mir aufgefallen war, dass bei einem PWM-Stopp (0%) nur mein "Meldelüfter", der am Splitter direkt am Mainboard hängt, anhält.
@*Hibble* hatte das mal nachgemessen und festgestellt, dass die PWM-Anschlüsse tatsächlich auch spannungsgeregelt sind.
Ich habe das auch noch in einem anderem Forum gelesen gehabt, da muss ich jetzt aber echt mal suchen, das war seinerzeit eine größere Recherche. Aber diese Phänomen sieht man leider bei einigen "PWM"-Hubs.



Hibble schrieb:


> Habe es gerade noch einmal mit dem Multimeter nachgemessen. Und natürlich werden alle Lüfter per Spannung geregelt. 5 V scheint hier das Minimum zu sein (Mainboard PWM-Tastgrad war 13%). Ich finde die Umsetzung so eigentlich schon ganz in Ordnung.



@*Fabio27* Bist du dir mit der Anzahl der PWM-Anschlüsse am Mainboard sicher? Von Asus bin ich es tatsächlich nicht gewohnt, dass sie 4-Pin-Anschlüsse ohne PWM verbauen. Aber gut, ist auch schon ein wenig älter.
Ansonsten stimme ich ACDSee was die Pumpe angeht schon zu, dass man generell diese auch konstant betreiben kann/sollte. Aber wenn du sie unbedingt regeln musst, würde meine Variante von oben funktionieren.


----------



## Fabio27 (28. Mai 2018)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich unsinnig. Pumpe und Lüfter laufen mit verschiedenen Drehzahlen.
> Die Drehzahl der Pumpe muss sich auch nicht permanent mit der Temperatur ändern... die kann doch konstant auf einem ruhigen Niveau bleiben, nur die Drehzahl der Lüfter würde ich je nach Last/Temperatur regeln.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort. 

Hatte es bis jetzt ähnlich mit meiner H60.
Nur dass die Pumpe direkt am Netzteil hängt und konstant auf max läuft.
Ein 7V Adapter möchte ich nicht verwenden da man die H115i über die Software regeln kann.
Gibt anscheinden 2 verschiedene Profile.
Wo soll ich die Pumpe am Mainboard genau anschließen wenn am CPU_FAN die Platine dran ist?
Wäre die Pumpe über die Software regelbar wenn ich sie am PWR_FAN anschließe?

Hab das im Corsair Forum gefunden.
Bild im Anhang.

Hier mal die Kabel im einzelnen:
Beim oberen Y werden die Lüfter angeschlossen
Der mittlere ist für die Stromversorgung (sata)
Tacho kabel (RPM Signal) wird in den CPU_Fan angeschlossen


----------



## Fabio27 (28. Mai 2018)

Creeju schrieb:


> Das hatte ich unter anderem in diesem Thema diskutiert, weil mir aufgefallen war, dass bei einem PWM-Stopp (0%) nur mein "Meldelüfter", der am Splitter direkt am Mainboard hängt, anhält.
> @*Hibble* hatte das mal nachgemessen und festgestellt, dass die PWM-Anschlüsse tatsächlich auch spannungsgeregelt sind.
> Ich habe das auch noch in einem anderem Forum gelesen gehabt, da muss ich jetzt aber echt mal suchen, das war seinerzeit eine größere Recherche. Aber diese Phänomen sieht man leider bei einigen "PWM"-Hubs.
> 
> ...



Ja leider ist es so, hatte mal die Lüftersteuerung am CHA_FAN 1 und die lüfter liefen alle auf 100%, waren nicht regelbar.
Bin gezwungen die Platine an CPU_FAN anzuschließen damit die Gehäuselüfter regelbar sind.
Die Pumpe ist ja von Corsair softwaretechnisch regelbar mit den 2 Profilen.


----------



## ACDSee (29. Mai 2018)

Ok, danke für die Hinweise, wieder was gelernt.

Was sich mir allerdings nicht erschlossen hat ist der Sinn einer regelbaren AIO-Pumpe.
Vorausgesetzt, dass es Durchfluss gibt, ist der Durchfluss ist doch nun nahezu das letzte, was die Kühlleistung beeinflusst.
Die Regelung der Pumpengeschwindigkeit ist bei einer erweiterbaren Wakü recht nützlich, um den Kreislauf langsam zu befüllen und um diesen ggf. mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten besser entlüften zu können.
Wenn man um einige Kühlblöcke erweitert, macht es Sinn, die Drehzahl der Pumpe zu steigern. 

Eine regelbare AIO braucht aber m. E. kein Mensch. Weder erweitert man die Wakü, noch muss man entlüften, noch macht es Sinn, die Pumpe schneller als nötig laufen zu lassen.
Das ist für mich ein Marketing-Gag. Daher würde ich darauf auch verzichten und wie dargestellt, eher noch die Pumpe aus Lautstärkegründen (auf z.B. 7v) drosseln. 
Welchen Sinn macht es, eine Pumpe in einem 1m-Kreislauf mit nur einem Kühlblock und einem Radi volle Latte laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Fabio27 (29. Mai 2018)

Okay und würdest du alle Gehäuselüfter (auch die 2 am Radiator) über die PWM Lüftersteuerung laufen lassen. Weil an die H115i kann man noch 2 Lüfter anschließen damit diese über Corsair Link regelbar sind.


----------



## ACDSee (29. Mai 2018)

Fabio27 schrieb:


> Okay und würdest du alle Gehäuselüfter (auch die 2 am Radiator) über die PWM Lüftersteuerung laufen lassen. Weil an die H115i kann man noch 2 Lüfter anschließen damit diese über Corsair Link regelbar sind.



Ich weiß nicht was du erreichen willst. Daher kann dir nur den Tipp geben dein eigenes Hirn zu bemühen. Also: Mach dir bitte erstmal selbst Gedanken, welche Lüfter du aufgrund welcher Variablen wie regeln willst.



Macht  es für dich Sinn, die Geschwindigkeit aller Lüfter über die  CPU-Temperatur zu regeln - dann häng die alle an die Lüftersteuerung. 
Ist  es für dich besser nur die 2 PMW-Lüfter der H115 über die  Lüftersteuerung laufen lassen und den Rest unabhängig von der CPU-Temperatur laufen zu lassen, dann nutze die von Corsair  vorgesehene Verkabelung für die H115 und regele die 4 weitern Lüfter manuell über die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses.


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2018)

Fabio27 schrieb:


> Okay und würdest du alle Gehäuselüfter (auch die 2 am Radiator) über die PWM Lüftersteuerung laufen lassen. Weil an die H115i kann man noch 2 Lüfter anschließen damit diese über Corsair Link regelbar sind.



Den Corsair Link würde ich erst mal in die Mülltonne werfen.
Du kannst die Lüfter des Wasserkastens ganz normal am CPU Fan anschließen und übers Bios regeln. Ist meiner Meinung viel sinnvoller. Dort kannst du die manuell einstellen und eine Ziel Temperatur wählen.
die Case Lüfter lässt du über die Lüftersteuerung des Case laufen.


----------



## beggisch (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

hab mir das Pro 900 Rev 2 gekauft und alles eingebaut.
Hatte vorher nie PWM Lüfter daher hab ich dazu 2 Fragen.

Ich habe einen Noctua NH-D14 und für diesen auch ersatz PWM Lüfter bestellt.

Am Mainboard habe ich:
1x CPU Fan 4pin PWM
1x Chassis Fan 4pin PWM

Jetzt die Frage, hänge ich alle Lüfter inkl der vom Noctua an die Lüftersteuerung? Wenn ja, welchen der beiden Mainboard PWM anschlüsse benutze ich am besten für die Steuerung?
Oder sollte ich lieber die CPU nur an den CPU PWM anschluss hängen (dafür bräuchte ich ein Y-Kabel weil der Kühler 2 Lüfter hat) und die Gehäuselüfter an die Lüftersteuerung und diese dann an den Chassis Fan PWM anschluss?

Oder ist es egal was ich mache?

Und noch eine 2. Frage:
Macht es Sinn weitere Gehäuselüfter zu verbauen oder kann ich mir das Geld sparen?


----------



## claster17 (15. Juli 2018)

Es ist sinnvoll, die SilentWings in der Front durch Lüfter mit nicht offenem Rahmen zu ersetzen (z.B. NF-A14) und alle nicht verwendeten Lüfteröffnungen mit z.B. Papier zu verschließen. Die SilentWings vorne machen nur viel Krach, fördern aufgrund der extrem restriktiven Front aber keine Luft, weil sie einfach keinen Druck aufbauen können.


----------



## beggisch (15. Juli 2018)

claster17 schrieb:


> Es ist sinnvoll, die SilentWings in der Front durch Lüfter mit nicht offenem Rahmen zu ersetzen (z.B. NF-A14) und alle nicht verwendeten Lüfteröffnungen mit z.B. Papier zu verschließen. Die SilentWings vorne machen nur viel Krach, fördern aufgrund der extrem restriktiven Front aber keine Luft, weil sie einfach keinen Druck aufbauen können.



Wollte die Silentwings nicht wechseln, ich meinte damit eher ob es noch Sinn macht 1 oder 2 Silentwings an den Deckel zu schrauben um die Luft besser raus zu bekommen.


----------



## Creeju (15. Juli 2018)

beggisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mir das Pro 900 Rev 2 gekauft und alles eingebaut.
> Hatte vorher nie PWM Lüfter daher hab ich dazu 2 Fragen.
> ...


Moin.
Tu dir einen Gefallen und häng die CPU-Lüfter einzeln an den CPU-Anschluss. Die Gehäuselüfter müssen nicht bei jedem kleinen Peak der CPU mit hochdrehen.
Pack lieber die Gehäuselüfter zusammen an die Lüftersteuerung (via Chassis-Port) und gib den Lüftern eine Verzögerung von 5 bis 10 Sekunden, dann drehen sie bei hoher Hitzeentwicklung mit hoch, aber eben nicht bei jedem Peak.

Mehr Lüfter schaden dem Gehäuse auf keinen Fall, da sich da von alleine leider nicht allzu viel tut.
Ich habe momentan (im Rev. 1) drei Silent Wings in der Front, einen hinten, einen vorne unten (also quasi unter den HDD-Einschüben) und zwei NF A15 PWM hinten oben.
Damit meine ich einen Luftstrom zu haben, der von der Front nach schräg oben einen Kamin erzeugt.
Wenn du dir das Geld sparen willst, würde ich mir überlegen den hinteren Silent Wing mit an den CPU-Anschluss zu hängen (drei Lüfter sollte der locker mitmachen, bei einem guten Board), damit die Wärmeabfuhr reibungslos an die CPU gekoppelt ist. Mit der High-Speed-Variante im Rev. 2 mit bis zu 1600 Umdrehungen sollten da genug Reserven vorhanden sein. Damit hättest du dann zumindest den nötigen Airflow über VRM und weg von der CPU.
Die nächste Variante wäre ein einzelner Lüfter hinten oben. Dadurch, dass die zwei Lüfter an der Front unten sind, müssten die Lüfter einen ausreichenden Kamin erzeugen und du führst zusätzlich Hitze von der CPU und den VRMs ab (soweit das Gehäuse es eben zulässt...).



claster17 schrieb:


> Es ist sinnvoll, die SilentWings in der Front durch Lüfter mit nicht offenem Rahmen zu ersetzen (z.B. NF-A14) und alle nicht verwendeten Lüfteröffnungen mit z.B. Papier zu verschließen. Die SilentWings vorne machen nur viel Krach, fördern aufgrund der extrem restriktiven Front aber keine Luft, weil sie einfach keinen Druck aufbauen können.


Sinnvoll definitiv, aber ich fahre mit drei Silent Wings, selbst in der langsamen Variante, ziemlich gut. Klar ist da Luft nach oben, aber mal eben zwei/drei neue hochwertige Lüfter wollen auch erst mal bezahlt sein.
Ich glaube die Kosten werden den Nutzen in dem Fall überwiegen, wenn man nicht gerade das letzte Quäntchen rausholen möchte.


----------



## claster17 (15. Juli 2018)

Creeju schrieb:


> Sinnvoll definitiv, aber ich fahre mit drei Silent Wings, selbst in der langsamen Variante, ziemlich gut. Klar ist da Luft nach oben, aber mal eben zwei/drei neue hochwertige Lüfter wollen auch erst mal bezahlt sein.
> Ich glaube die Kosten werden den Nutzen in dem Fall überwiegen, wenn man nicht gerade das letzte Quäntchen rausholen möchte.



Ich hab das nur zufällig herausgefunden, nachdem ich mir für die WaKü mehrere NF-A14 angeschafft habe. Die drei Silent Wings vorne haben trotz 1000 U/min kaum Luft bewegt. Drei NF-A14 hingegen haben selbst bei 800 U/min für bessere Temperaturen und geringere Lautstärke gesorgt.


----------



## Teddybaer123 (25. Juli 2018)

Moin Leute!
Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen die PSU Shroud für mein Dark Base Pro 900 Rev 1 geholt und muss leider sagen, dass bequiet mal wieder überhaupt nicht nachgedacht hat. 

Diese PSU Shroud ist inkompatibel zur hauseigenen Pumpenhalterung vom DBP und passt einfach nicht ins Gehäuse. Alternativ könnte ich versuchen die Pumpe am Lüfterplatz der Shroud zu befestigen, was ich allerdings nicht sehr gut finde.

Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht bzw. das Ding eingebaut? Passt die Shroud überhaupt wenn man das Mainboard um eine Position nach unten versetzt hat? Möchte jetzt ungerne meine Pumpe ausbauen, um nachzuschauen ob das klappt.


----------



## DaXavi (11. Oktober 2018)

Da ich mir nun nicht alle 62 Seiten durch lesen will, kann es sein das wenn im Gehäuse Deckel ein 280er Radiator aufliegend Verbaut ist, das die Abwärme nicht gut raus kommt? 

Ich hab mir eine Custom EKWB mit 2x280er Radiatoren eingebaut und im Leisen Betrieb kommen meine Temperaturen auf 50° GPU/CPU bei geschlossenen Gehäuse.
Bei offen sind die Temperaturen bei 45°oder weniger je nach Auslastung der Grafikkarte.
Leider finde ich im Netz keine Gemoddeten Deckel Grösseren Luftauslässen, und habe mir Überlegt, mit ein 12x26cm Loch in den Deckel zu Fräsen und dies mit einen Schwarzen Gitter mit löchern von unten an den Deckel zu kleben und seitlich nochmals einen 140er Radiator einzubauen um die Wäre aus den Tower zu bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2018)

Hast du das Mainboard Tray abgesenkt?


----------



## v3nom (11. Oktober 2018)

DaXavi schrieb:


> im Gehäuse Deckel ein 280er Radiator aufliegend Verbaut



Was ist bitte im deckel aufliegend verbaut?
Ja der Deckel ist mega restriktiv.


----------



## DaXavi (11. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du das Mainboard Tray abgesenkt?



Nein



v3nom schrieb:


> Was ist bitte im deckel aufliegend verbaut?
> Ja der Deckel ist mega restriktiv.



Sorry, bin Blind, Radiator ist im Innenraum Verbaut und die Lüfter sind unter den Deckel verbaut, die Luft soll bei mir durch den Radiator gezogen werden und nicht durch gedrückt werden, macht das Ganze leiser, so die Theorie


----------



## v3nom (11. Oktober 2018)

Sieht eher so aus als ob die Lüfter in dem Deckel sind.
Wie dem auch sei... das ist nicht gut! Oben muss Platz sein, dmait die Luft angesaugt oder abgeführt wird. Aber auch wenn du das änderst ist der Deckel mega restriktiv und du solltest dir überlegen die Schallbrecher an der Seite des Deckels zu entfernen:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaXavi (11. Oktober 2018)

v3nom schrieb:


> Sieht eher so aus als ob die Lüfter in dem Deckel sind.
> Wie dem auch sei... das ist nicht gut! Oben muss Platz sein, dmait die Luft angesaugt oder abgeführt wird. Aber auch wenn du das änderst ist der Deckel mega restriktiv und du solltest dir überlegen die Schallbrecher an der Seite des Deckels zu entfernen:
> 
> 
> ...



das Bringt vielleicht 2mm mehr Spielraum


----------



## v3nom (11. Oktober 2018)

Alles in den Innenraum. Das bringt 25mm.



DaXavi schrieb:


> das Bringt vielleicht 2mm mehr Spielraum




Und ich meinte die Schallbrecher an der Seite des Deckels!!


----------



## DaXavi (11. Oktober 2018)

ok, das wollte ich zwar vermeiden, aber bevor ich mir ein Loch in den Deckel schneide alle mal besser, Sprich Mainboard weiter runter setzen und Lüfter als auch Radi von unten im Innenraum befestigen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2018)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> ....
> Tatsächlich gibt es momentan keinen Staubfilter bei der Installation eines zusätzlichen Lüfters vor dem ODD Käfig.



Ein dritter Lüfter oben ist für lüftgekühlte System völlig irrelevant. Wie reden hier über ein Problem von ganz wenigen Leuten. Eure Lösung ist Standartlösung und wird bei sehr vielen Gehäusen genutzt. Wer eh alles umbaut und auf Wasserkühlung geht, wird auch in der Lager sein, 10 Cent Staubfilter in der gewünschten Ausführung selber zu kaufen.


----------



## claster17 (11. Oktober 2018)

DaXavi schrieb:


> ok, das wollte ich zwar vermeiden, aber bevor ich mir ein Loch in den Deckel schneide alle mal besser



Du solltest dringend darüber nachdenken, sämtliche Schallbrecher zu entfernen. Die Modifikation ist von außen nicht mal sichtbar und die Luft kann wesentlich besser durch.
Die nächste Stufe wäre eine (CNC-)Bearbeitung der Tür, denn die Front ist noch restriktiver als der Deckel.


----------



## DaXavi (11. Oktober 2018)

claster17 schrieb:


> Du solltest dringend darüber nachdenken, sämtliche Schallbrecher zu entfernen. Die Modifikation ist von außen nicht mal sichtbar und die Luft kann wesentlich besser durch.
> Die nächste Stufe wäre eine (CNC-)Bearbeitung der Tür, denn die Front ist noch restriktiver als der Deckel.



Seitlich zieht es gut Luft durch, aber ich versteh schon das dies auch besser sein kann, aber erstmal das wegen den Deckel klären bevor ich zur nächsten Baustelle übergehe


----------



## v3nom (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich befürchte das es nach dem Umbau auch nicht deutlich besser wird. Da sollte man nämlich auch am besten rund um die Lüfter/Radi oben abdichten, damit die Luft die in den Deckel gedrückt wird nicht wieder zurück in das Gehäuse innere gelangt.


----------



## DaXavi (11. Oktober 2018)

v3nom schrieb:


> Ich befürchte das es nach dem Umbau auch nicht deutlich besser wird. Da sollte man nämlich auch am besten rund um die Lüfter/Radi oben abdichten, damit die Luft die in den Deckel gedrückt wird nicht wieder zurück in das Gehäuse innere gelangt.



Kann sein, zur not erstmal Panzertype zum Testen, aber guter Tip


----------



## v3nom (11. Oktober 2018)

Panzertype hab ich dafür wirklich genommen


----------



## DaXavi (11. Oktober 2018)

v3nom schrieb:


> Panzertype hab ich dafür wirklich genommen



ja läuft


----------



## DaXavi (12. Oktober 2018)

Umgebaut, getapte, Temps bei 45°+ an Wochenende kommt nochmal ein 140er Radi, mal schauen ob das noch bissel was bringt


----------



## st4rk (16. Oktober 2018)

Habe mich dann doch mal hier im Forum angemeldet. 

Ich habe mir das rev.2 selbst zugelegt und voll ausgebaut mit custom wakü. Zumindest stehe ich kurz vor dem Abschluss dieses Projektes��

Die Schwächen des bequiet sind mir bekannt. Sprich Front und Deckel sind gemodded um airflow zu gewährleisten. Pumpe habe ich unter der PSU shroud eingesetzt und führe die Rohre neben dem mainboard nach oben zum AGB etc.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht ganz verstehe wie die Steuerung der Lüfter auf der Rückseite funktioniert. 

Ich nutze nur noch den hinteren silent Wings 3 Lüfter. Ansonsten habe ich 3 Noctua industrials mit radi in der Front und 2 weitere industrials mit radi oben. 

Egal wie oft ich es lese. Verstehe es nicht. Habe jetzt alle gesamt 6 Lüfter an der Steuerung hinten. 
Die 5 radi Lüfter solle einfach gleichbleibend laufen. Kann ich das einmal festlegen auf eine bestimmte Drehzahl? 
Die Platine ist ja mit dem mainboard verbunden.
Also stelle ich eine Drehzahl ein und die läuft dann für alle Lüfter gleich? Wie verhält sich das zu dem silent Wings 3 Außenseiter der als einziger gehöuselüfter nach hinten raus fungiert?

Kann am Handy irgendwie nicht richtig im Text scrollen. Brauch wohl mal eine anständige Foren App. Sorry für die vielen Fehler  ändert sich zukünftig.


----------



## st4rk (16. Oktober 2018)

Das habe ich übrigens auch gemacht und zusätzlich den Deckel gemodded. So kann die Luft nach oben hin barrierefrei entweichen. 
Finde es auch nicht schlimm, dass das mainboard tray herabgesetzt wird. Man merkt es eigentlich nicht(ich nehme es zumindest nicht bewusst war)


----------



## DaXavi (18. Oktober 2018)

st4rk schrieb:


> Das habe ich übrigens auch gemacht und zusätzlich den Deckel gemodded. So kann die Luft nach oben hin barrierefrei entweichen.
> Finde es auch nicht schlimm, dass das mainboard tray herabgesetzt wird. Man merkt es eigentlich nicht(ich nehme es zumindest nicht bewusst war)



Werde ich am Wochenende machen, habe mir 2 Metal blenden bei Amazon geordert
MS Beschlaege Lueftungsgitter Stegblech Lueftung aus Aluminium 150mm x 300mm in verschiedenen Farben (Schwarz - RAL 9005): Amazon.de: Baumarkt
und
MS Beschlaege Lueftungsgitter Stegblech Lueftung aus Aluminium 100mm x 300mm in verschiedenen Farben (Schwarz - RAL 9005): Amazon.de: Baumarkt

 und ja Mainboard ein Loch weiter runter setzen hat Optisch nicht viel ausgemacht


----------



## v3nom (18. Oktober 2018)

Coole Idee mit dem Blech, bin gespannt.


----------



## st4rk (20. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht voran [emoji57]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaXavi (20. Oktober 2018)

@Deckel


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2018)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Ist das Case denn jetzt lauter geworden?


----------



## DaXavi (22. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Ist das Case denn jetzt lauter geworden?



habe ich nicht drauf geachtet, aber ist immer noch leise... aber die Temps sind besser, Front muss ich noch machen


----------



## claster17 (22. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir wurde es nach der Modifikation leiser und kühler, da die Radiatoren endlich Luft bekamen.


----------



## st4rk (22. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der gpu kühler, dann kann es endlich weiter gehen und das Projekt langsam abgeschlossen werden. Pumpe und Netzteil verschwinden unter der bequiet Netzteil Blende. 

Also 2 Biegungen noch. Vom 420 Front radi zur Graka und von da aus in den 280 top radi. 


Freu mich richtig drauf. Bin mit dem Design sehr zufrieden. Im Deckel ‚verstecken‘ sich zudem 2 led streifen die das symbiontische ROG passiv ausleuchten [emoji2956] (rgb viel hilft viel und so)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maluh (6. November 2018)

Die Blenden sehen Klasse aus @st4rk, kann man die irgendwo beziehen oder sind die eine Eigenkreation?


----------



## st4rk (6. November 2018)

Maluh schrieb:


> Die Blenden sehen Klasse aus @st4rk, kann man die irgendwo beziehen oder sind die eine Eigenkreation?



Die Blenden sind ein  einzigartiges und nicht nachmachbares Custom Design welches meiner Idee und der Umsetzung von Sascha Moeske von ModworkX entsprungen ist. (Er selbst dupliziert keine Mods, spirch er macht keine Arbeit 2 mal)

Modworkx - Startseite | Facebook

Er ist wirklich sehr kompetent und kennt das Gehäuse gut  Schreib ihn bei Facebook einfach mal an. Er nimmt sich viel Zeit deine Idee umzusetzen oder schlägt dir Optionen vor. 
Er macht so ziemlich ALLES und noch mehr was du gerne gemodded haben möchtest. Falls du dich bei ihm meldest kannst ihm gerne ausrichten, dass ich dich dorthin geführt habe (beschreib die Front als symbiotisch und er weiß sofort bescheid ) XD


----------



## Maluh (7. November 2018)

Danke für den Tipp, da werde ich definitiv Mal ne Anfrage starten


----------



## Maluh (10. November 2018)

Passen in den Tower (Rev. 2) eigentlich zwei X-Flow Radiatoren?
Der Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 420mm Radiator ist mit 477mm gesamtlänge angegeben, dazu wurde ja schon berichtet dass dies nicht passen würde.
Wie sieht es mit denen von Hardware Labs aus? Diese sind ganze 10mm kürzer gemäß Technischer Zeichnung, oder spricht hier noch was anderes dagegen? 

Zum Vergleich hier mal die technischen Zeichnungen.
http://www.alphacool.com/download/Alphacool_Radiatoren/NexXxoS ST30 420mm XFlow.pdf
http://hardwarelabs.com/2016/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/N420GTS-XF-L.png


----------



## claster17 (10. November 2018)

Das Maximum bei der Radiatorenlänge liegt etwa bei 460mm. Meine beiden 420er ST30 trennen gerade ein mal 5mm.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei X-Flow kannst du höchstens 420+280 oder vielleicht 420+360 verwenden.


----------



## Maluh (10. November 2018)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte, danke dafür


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2018)

sieht stark aus.


----------



## st4rk (13. November 2018)

So. Mein pc ist soweit fertig. Alles sehr gut geworden. Das ist mein erster selbst gebauter pc. 
Und auch meine erste wakü. Das Hard Tubing war machbar. Aber hat mich teilweise nerven gekostet. Vor allem die Stellen die man im finalen build nicht mehr sieht  

Das System war auf Anhieb dicht. Bin mit der Auswahl der Komponenten für das Gehäuse auch sehr zufrieden. Mit etwas Einfallsreichtum ist es MEINER Meinung das beste Gehäuse. (Nachdem natürlich 2 Moss am Gehäuse vorgenommen wurden)

Deckel und Front sind gemodded. Kann dazu gerne auch noch was hochladen wenn es jemand sehen möchte wie die Teile verbaut aussehen. 

Dachte ich zeig euch das mal im Thread. Habe das Gehäuse mehrfach auf den Kopf gestellt und wie ich finde das meiste mir mögliche rausgeholt  

Das sind die ersten Schnappschüsse unmittelbar nach fertig Stellung. Chrom wird heute Abend noch poliert und Fingerabdrücke entfernt. 

Anschließend wird dann auch die Scheibe eingesetzt [emoji106][emoji2533][emoji18]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (13. November 2018)

sehr schön! Front und Deckel nur die Schallbrecher entfernt?


----------



## st4rk (13. November 2018)

v3nom schrieb:


> sehr schön! Front und Deckel nur die Schallbrecher entfernt?





Nein, die am Rand hab ich nicht angerührt. In der Front und dem Deckel selbst ist ein Ausschnitt und dafür ein Custom Blech im Venom ähnlichen symbionten Stil  oben zusätzlich mit Beleuchtung von innen was nach oben rausstrahlt und dem ROG Logo. Hier mal ein Einblick davon  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Laufwerksblenden fliegen noch raus. Dafür kommt Staub Filter mesh Folie darüber geklebt um auch da guten airflow am oberen Lüfter zu haben


----------



## NoizeMaker (26. November 2018)

Maluh schrieb:


> Passen in den Tower (Rev. 2) eigentlich zwei X-Flow Radiatoren?
> Der Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 420mm Radiator ist mit 477mm gesamtlänge angegeben, dazu wurde ja schon berichtet dass dies nicht passen würde.
> Wie sieht es mit denen von Hardware Labs aus? Diese sind ganze 10mm kürzer gemäß Technischer Zeichnung, oder spricht hier noch was anderes dagegen?
> 
> ...



hallo,

also ich habe den aktuell verbaut, anbei ein Bild leider von der Seite.. wenn du eines von der Front benötigst dann lade ich eins hoch.

Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper X-Flow 420mm Radiator 

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/367414358894051369/512955369988030464/image0.jpg


----------



## WeeFilly (2. Januar 2019)

Hallo, habe da eine Frage zur Lüftersteuerung beim Dark Base Pro 900 rev. 2.

Das Problem ist, dass sobald ich den Schieberegler der Steuerung ganz nach links schiebe, und somit das PWM-Signal vom Motherboard ausgelesen werden sollte, alle (Gehäuse-)Lüfter auf 100% regeln.

Das kann man weder im BIOS noch über SpeedFan beeinflussen... Obwohl die Drehzahlen korrekt ausgelesen werden.

Die Lüftersteuerung an einen anderen Anschluss am Motherboard anzuschließen hat nicht geholfen.

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?

Ist ja jetzt auch nicht schlimm, bloß wäre es schon cool, irgendwie eine Lüfterkurve definieren zu können... An sich finde ich die Lüftersteuerung gut!

[P.S. Warum heißt es eigenltich "Rev. 2", und nicht "Rev. 1"? Es ist doch die erste Revision?]


----------



## v3nom (2. Januar 2019)

Der entsprechende Lüfteranschluss muss PWM-fähig sein und auch auf PWM im BIOS eingestellt sein.


----------



## WeeFilly (3. Januar 2019)

v3nom schrieb:


> Der entsprechende Lüfteranschluss muss PWM-fähig sein und auch auf PWM im BIOS eingestellt sein.



Ah, das ist natürlich peinlich. Dann muss ich das einfach umstellen. xD

Blöde "Hybrid"-Anschlüsse...


----------



## TheWalle82 (19. Februar 2019)

Hi,
ich habe mir das DarkBase Pro Rev. 2 bestellt, der Plan ist in den Deckel einen 360er Silentloop für die CPU zu verbauen ( mit Noctua NF-A12 ) und in die Front kommt ein Customloop mit einem 420er Radi für die GPU ( Mit den mitgelieferten Silentwings 3 ). 
Das Durcheinander kommt daher das ich im Moment meine CPU mit Luft kühle und meine GPU bereits an einem Customloop mit nem 280er Radi hängt, leider nur DC-LT Pumpe, der traue ich nicht zu auch noch CPU mit zu kühlen daher die zwei getrennten Loops.

So zu meiner Frage, ich bin am Rätseln wie ich es mit dem Luftstrom machen soll, ich habe hier und in anderen Foren schon viel gelesen und dabei viele widersprüchliche Meinungen gesehen.

Also erstmal möchte ich alle Lüfter im Push betrieb an die Radis hängen.
Ich tendiere im Moment dazu:

Front Reinblasen
Deckel Reinblasen
Hinten ein 140er als Exhaust und in der Psu Shroud ein 120er reinblasen für Frischluft.


Ich glaube bei diesem Case wenn ich das lese mit Hitzestau im Dekcel etc, macht es einfach keinen Sinn die Luft nach oben weg transportieren zu wollen, da können die Lüfter doch sicher besser arbeiten wenn ich die Luft durch den Deckel ins Gehäuse rein saugen, außerdem bekommt der Radi dann immer Frischluft.

Reicht mir dann aber der eine 140er Exhaust? Oder soll ich den Radi in der Front so einbauen das die Lüfter da die Luft ausm Case raus drücken? Ich baue seit 25 Jahren PCs zusammen aber ich hab noch nie die Warme Luft an der Frint raus gepustet XD


----------



## claster17 (19. Februar 2019)

Keine Sorge, der 140er im Heck reicht. Schließlich ist die gesamte Rückseite sehr luftdurchlässig. Klappt bei mir mit zwei 420ern als Intake prächtig. 
Den Lüfter in der Netzteilabdeckung kannst du weglassen.

Den 420er solltest du aber nicht in die Front setzen, weil dort der obere Lüfter keine Luft ansaugen kann, wenn die Tür geschlossen ist. Ohne eine Airflow-Tür kannst du hier effektiv nur einen 280er verwenden.


----------



## TheWalle82 (20. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Antwort, aber warum soll der oberste Kühler keine Luft bekommen? Wegen dem dicken Kunststoffsteg vom Laufwerksschacht? Meinst das macht echt so viel aus? Ich hätte den halt gerne im Deckel gehabt weil an Ihn ja die Noctuas kommen und denen trau ich eher wie den Silentwings zu mit dem Deckel klar zu kommen.

Gut zu wissen das der eine 140er Exhaust ausreicht, das beruhigt mich schnonmal 

Edit: und macht es Sinn im Deckel alle Schlitze und Öffnungen zu verschließen auch wenn ich nicht zum Deckel rausblase sondern Frischluft einsauge?


----------



## claster17 (20. Februar 2019)

Wenn die Tür geschlossen ist, muss der obere Lüfter seine Luft durch einen 5mm-Spalt ansaugen. Von der Seite ansaugen ist nicht wegen der Laufwerkshalterung und die Dämmmatte in der Tür müsste weg, weil durch sie dieser Spalt so extrem schmal wird. Ein 420er würde hier also nur kühlen wie ein 280er.

Öffnungen und Schlitze zukleben ist immer gut. Du willst doch nicht, dass bereits erwärmte Luft nochmal durch die Radis strömt.

Insgesamt werden die Lüfter aber trotzdem ordentlich schuften müssen, weil die Gehäuseverkleidung so luftdicht ist. Jedenfalls brauchst du keine herausragende Kühlung erwarten. Die erreichst du erst, wenn du dich mit z.B. Dremel ranwagst.


----------



## TheWalle82 (20. Februar 2019)

Okay dann schau ich das ich entweder die Fronttüre bearbeite und den 420er in Front einbaue oder die Pumpe/AGB für den Loop der Graka geschickt platziere damit der 420 er in den Deckeln kann, das wird dann leider ein ziemliches Durcheinander mit den Schläuchen.

Dann lass ich beide Radis Frischluft von außen ansaugen, klebe alles sauber ab und mach einen 140er als Exhaust.

Mega Kühlergebnisse brauch ich garnicht, wenn meine 1080Ti wie jetzt auch schon bei min. Lüfterdrehzal bei 63C° 2050MHz hält bin ich schon Happy


----------



## claster17 (20. Februar 2019)

Vergiss nicht Bilder zu machen.


----------



## TheWalle82 (21. Februar 2019)

Mach ich, aber könnte sich noch etwas ziehen. Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich den ganzen Umbau jetzt schon mache oder noch bis Sommer warte wenn die Ryzen 3000 draußen sind und ich bis dahin meinen 4790K noch unterm DarkRock lasse.


----------



## TheWalle82 (3. März 2019)

Hallo,

mein Darkbase ist jetzt da und was soll ich sagen mein System stirbt den Hitzetod, aber von vorne.

GPU: 1080ti mini / 2050MHZ / 1.0V ( Barrow Vollkupferkühler )
CPU: 4790K @4,5GHz / 1.15V ( DarkRock 2 Luftkühler )
Wakü: DC-LT 2600 mit 1x 280er Radi

In meinem alten System mit sehr offenem LianLi Gehäuse hatte ich den Radi von oben einblasend montiert, die Graka lief mit 60° bei vollem Boost und die CPU bei ca. 50°, alles TOP.

Jetzt beim Darkbase habe ich das genauso montiert, wobei ich die Mainboardhalterung gedreht habe ( siehe Bild ). Ergebnis ist das die GPU ins 65° Templimit rennt auf 1750MHz runtertaktet die CPU auf 55° läuft und mein System ständig abstürzt. Wenn man die Kühlkörper aufm Mainboard anfasst verbrennt man sich die Finger. ( Die  Öffnungen im Deckel habe ich alle abgeklebt )
Zur Belüftung habe ich gerade in der Front 2 x 120mm Lüfter einblasend und der CPU Kühler bläst gemeinsam mit einem 140mm Lüfter Luft nach hinten raus.

*Lösung*: Lüfter im Deckel drehen damit die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse nach oben aus dem Gehäuse geschaufelt wird. Ergebnis: GPU rennt wieder in das 65° Templimit und taktet auf 1750MHz runter, aber System bleibt Stabil und CPU wieder bei ca. 50°

So kann das nicht bleiben, daher habe ich mir einen 420er Radi bestellt. Der kommt bald an und jetzt wollte ich von euch wissen was Ihr meint wie soll ich den 420er und 280er am besten einbauen?
Folgende Optionen:

1. Beide Radis ausblasend, dadurch zwar nicht die mega Kühlleistung an der GPU aber durch die übertrieben große Radifläche sollte das verschmerzbare sein?!
2. Beide Radis einblasend, dadurch gute Kühlleistung an den Radis und weil die Temps erst garnichtmehr so extrem wie jetzt werden hält das System das auch aus.
3. Front Rein-, Top Rausblasend, ergäbe einen Kompromiss aus Option 1 und 2.

Dazu stellen sich noch folgende Fragen,
-	Je nach Option welcher Radi wo? Ich denke im Moment am ehesten der 280er in der Front und der 420er unterm Deckel.
-	Der CPU Luftkühler sollte er wie jetzt Luft nach hinten ausm Gehäuse raus blasen? Oder soll ich ihn 180° drehen ( Natürlich dann auch den Gehäuselüfter dahinter reinblasend machen )

Ich hoffe sehr Ihr könnt mir helfen wie ich es am besten machen soll....

P.S. Lüfter sind alles SilentWings 3 PWM die auf min Drehzahl arbeiten sollen. Ich will keine Temperaturrekorde brechen, ich will es nur Silent haben. D.h. Wenn die GPU am Ende bei 60° landet ist mir das egal, Hauptsache Sie hält ihren Boost und das gesamtsystem bleibt stabil. Außerdem möchte ich dich gerne verhindern die Schallbrecher weg zu dremeln.


----------



## v3nom (3. März 2019)

- beide Radis einblasend
- Spalte um Radis abdichten
- starker Lüfter hinten raus
- Schallbrecher an den Schlitzen vorne/oben entfernen


----------



## claster17 (3. März 2019)

Der 280er muss nach vorne, weil ein 420er sich dort wie ein 280er verhält, da der obere Lüfter gar keine Luft bekommt.

Die Schallbrecher vorne zu entfernen bringt erstaunlich wenig. Die geschlossene Tür verdeckt durch ihre Dicke etwa die Hälfte der ohnehin schon winzigen Lufteinlässe. Im Deckel allerdings ist dieses Vorgehen sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## TheWalle82 (3. März 2019)

Okay danke ich werde es so versuchen, wenn ich kein annehmbaren Ergebnis bekomme, müssen die Schallbrecher halt doch dran glauben.

Eine frage hätte ich noch, wenn ich beide radis reinblasen lasse,soll ich dann den Boden abkleben? Mein systemfan hinten sitzt ja unten und er soll ja eher die Wärme Luft von oben weg saugen statt Frischluft vom Boden zu holen, macht das Sinn? Oder wäre das übertrieben?


----------



## v3nom (3. März 2019)

Der Lüfter wird eher damit beschäftigt sein den Überdruck abzuführen, als Luft von unten anzusaugen. Lieber offen lassen.


----------



## TheWalle82 (3. März 2019)

Okay ich meld mich dann wenn alles verbaut ist. 

Vielen Dank euch für die Hilfe


----------



## TheWalle82 (7. März 2019)

So Umbau ist Fertig:

- Front 1x 280 Radi
- Deckel 1x 420 Radi
- Beide Radis mit 140mm SW3 PWM ( und mit Klebeband zum Radiator abgedichtet )
- Offene stellen an Front und Deckel abgeklebt
- Seitliche Schallbrecher in Deckel weggesägt
- Alle Lüfter im Push einblasend
- Heck unten 1x 140mm Lüfter als Exhaust
- Alle Lüfter ohne PWM an Gehäuse Lüftersteuerung ( Kein Anschluss aufm MB übrig )
- CPU I7-4790K unter nem DarkRock Luftkühler
- Zu kühlen: 2080Ti bei 1050MHz/1,0V 

Fazit ist bisschen enttäuschend.

Wenn ich alle Lüfter auf min. Drehzahl laufen lasse geht die Karte wieder über 60°, bei 63° hab ich dann entnervt die Lüftersteuerung auf den mittleren Wert eingestellt ( Auf der Platine ist Silent Mode gewählt ), man hört die Lüfter also immer noch nicht wirklich aber ein gaaaaaanz leises Laufgeräusch hat man natürlich schon, ich vermute mal die sind jetzt irgendwo bei ~700-800 rpm.

Ohne Deckel habe ich dann 50° an der GPU, mit Deckel ca 57° ( CPU ca. 55° ) ( Konnte nur 30  Minuten testen weil ich dann weg musste ) also wer weiß vielleicht geht das auch noch bis Richtung 60° nach ner Stunde oder so.

Ich muss sagen ich hätte mir mehr erwartet nachdem ich jetzt meine Radilänge von 280mm auf insgesamt 700mm erweitert habe, aber das Gehäuse ist echt nicht gut für Waküs.... naja jetzt ist es so und zumindest läuft jetzt alles Stabil.
Hatte eigentlich gehofft wenn die Ryzen 3000 kommen das ich die CPU dann noch mit einbinden kann in den Kühlkreislauf aber das kann ich mir wohl abschminken


----------



## v3nom (7. März 2019)

Wenn ohne deckel die Temps besser sind hast du ein Airflow Problem. Hast du die Radiatoren auch abgedichtet zum Innenraum des Gehäuses? Sonst kann es sein das die Lüfter die warme Luft aus dem Inneren ansaugen.


----------



## TheWalle82 (7. März 2019)

Ja alles dicht oben und vorne. Ich habe die Befürchtung das die warme Luft von der Front durch den CPU Kühler und den Hecklüfter gut fließt, die Luft vom Deckelradiator sich aber oben staut, leider kann ich dagegen aber nichts tun, oder anders gesagt ist mir noch keine Lösung eingefallen.


----------



## v3nom (7. März 2019)

Also ich hab mal den Deckel gemoddet und alles abgeklebt und diesen oben als Auslass genommen. Hatte danach fast so gute Temps wie ohne Deckel.
Hast du ne Möglichkeit die Wassertemperatur zu messen?


----------



## TheWalle82 (7. März 2019)

Ja ich hab die Bilder von Dir gesehen, dann müsste ich halt mal die Lüfter im Deckel drehen, wie gesagt die seitlichen Schallbrecher hab ich ja schon weg, dann müsste ich nur noch das Luftleitblech in der Mitte des Deckels anbringen.

Wassertemperatur habe ich zuletzt gemessen als noch ein einzelner 280er Radi verbaut war, mit einem Fiberthermometer im Ausgleichsbehälter  da hatte ich Delta zur GPU von ca. 16°, also Graka ~57° ( War noch nicht voll aufgeheizt ) , Wasser ~41° , Zimmer ~21°


----------



## v3nom (7. März 2019)

GPU/Wasser 16K Delta ist nicht sonderlich gut, aber auhc nicht dramatisch schlecht.
Wasser/Luft von 20K ist natürlich hoch. Wenn man immer von 16K GPU/Wasser ausgeht wäre das bei 63°C GPU schon brutal viel für das Wasser, wobei min RPM bei den SW3 auch nicht viel Luft bewegt.
Hattest du mal über andere Lüfter nachgedacht?


----------



## TheWalle82 (7. März 2019)

Ich will jetzt eigentlich nicht noch mehr Geld dafür ausgeben, so langsam muss mal gut sein . Hatte Tests etc. gelesen und so schlecht sollten die SW 3 ja nicht sein, hab die ja noch extra ringsrum mit Panzertape mit dem Radiator abgedichtet.

Um das Wasser mach ich mir keinen großen Kopf weil die Pumpe bis 65° ausgelegt ist, das sollte also nicht kritisch werden.

Ich mein, mit der mittleren Lüftereinstellung kann ich leben, man hört echt quasi nichts, ich habe das mitten in der Nacht getestet und die Uhr an der Wand war lauter als der PC  , ich werde jetzt mal die Lüfter im Deckel drehen so wie Du gesagt hast. Bringt ja vielleicht schon was denn im Moment blase ich ja die warme Luft von oben voll auf die Graka ( wegen gedrehtem System ).

Ist es eigentlich normal das ich erst nach ca. 30min bis 45min die endgültige GPU Temperatur bekomme? Liegt das an der langsamen Erwärmung des Wassers oder müsste das eigentlich schneller gehen?


----------



## v3nom (7. März 2019)

Das dauert das sich der Kreislauf am Ende nur noch langsam erwärmt und das das auch was länger dauert.
Die Lüfter zu drehen war jetzt kein richtiger Vorschlag. Ich hatte das nur früher so... Eigentlich ist es am Besten wenn bei Radis Frischluft von außen bekommen, wenn der obere die Abluft des vorderen nutzt kann es wärmer werden.
ABER das ist immer abhängig wie gut der Airflow in dem Gehäuse funktioniert. Evtl. kann vorne rein und oben raus bei dir echt etwas bringen.


----------



## TheWalle82 (7. März 2019)

Ich schau mal das ich heute nochmal Tests laufen lasse.

1. Ohne Deckel , 2. Mit Deckel inkl. Mod , 3. Mit Deckel inkl. Mod und gedrehten Lüftern, jeweils genau 45 Minuten.

Dann hab ich zumindest mal genaue Werte die ich gegenüberstellen kann. Hatte bisher immer wieder auch an der Lüftersteuerung rumgespielt , ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher in wieweit das die Temperaturen zueinander verfälscht hat. 

Ich geb dann Bescheid wenn ich Ergebnisse hab.


----------



## TheWalle82 (8. März 2019)

So habe gestern Abend Tests gemacht.

Damit das System auf jeden Fall stabil läuft habe ich OC und UV von der GPU deaktiviert , lediglich Powerlimit habe ich auf 120% hoch gesetzt. Jeden Test habe ich genau 45 Minuten laufen lassen. 
Die Systemtemps die ich jeweils rein schreibe sind 3 Temperaturen die ich vom Mainboard ausgelesen habe, wo die abgegriffen werden weiß ich nicht.

Lüfter liefen im Silent mode auf ca. mittlerer Stellung ( nahezu unhörbar )

1. Deckel offen Lüfter einblasend:

GPU: 57°C , 1898MHz, 1.050V
CPU: 53°C
System: 40°C, 50°C, 41°C

2. Deckel gemodded, Lüfter einblasend:

GPU: 64°C , 1886MHz, 1.043V
CPU: 58°C
System: 46°C, 56°C, 50°C

3. Deckel gemodded, Lüfter ausblasend

GPU: 68°C , 1886MHz, 1.050V
CPU: 50°C
System: 42°C, 54°C, 41°C

Ich habe dann noch bei Versuch 3 als der durch war mal den Frontdeckel aufgemacht, GPU ging dann auf 61°C runter.

So wie es jetzt aussieht habe ich die Wahl entweder Option 2 nehmen und die GPU wird 4C° kühler, oder Option 3 und mein ganzes System ist bedeutend kühler.....

Also ich werde jetzt am Wochenende mal noch alle Schallbrecher in der Front entfernen vielleicht kann ich damit auch noch so 3°C-5°C rausholen, wenn das funktioniert drehe ich die Lüfter im Deckel wieder das die wieder reinblasen. Dann sollte ich ja irgendwo bei GPU~60°C rauskommen und wen die schon nichtmehr ganz so heiß wird, sollte auch die CPU entspannter bleiben.

Würde die CPU halt gerne in der nähe von 50°C halten weil ihre Luftkühlung dann unhörbar ist , zwischen 55°C und 60°C dreht der Lüfter leider hörbar hoch und langsamer will ich ihn nicht stellen denn den brauch ich ja um die ganze Warme Luft der Radiatoren ausm Gehäuse zu bekommen.


Fazit:

Ich habe ne UV Kurve für die Graka mit der ich das allermeiste gut zocken kann, da läuft die mit 0.9V und bleibt sicher weit unter den Temps aus den Tests wo sie ja mit 1.050V läuft.
Für Anspruchsvolle Games wo sie dann mit ca. 2050MHz / 1.0V läuft, muss ich jetzt halt immer händisch die Lüfter hochdrehen, was mich halt sehr nervt. Die Lautstärke ist dann egal denn wenn ich zocke wird eh das 5.1 System aufgedreht und ich bekomme davon nix mehr mit .

Wenn ich dann dieses Jahr auf Ryzen umsteige muss halt ein Mainboard her das neben dem CPU FAN auch noch einen anderen 4Pin PWM Anschluss bietet damit ich das dann alles automatisch laufen lassen kann, eventuell beu ich dann in dem Zug komplett neue Lüfter ein, mal schauen.


----------



## NoizeMaker (13. März 2019)

Möchte auch paar Updates posten 

Vor dem Gpu Update




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem GPU Upgrade, leider ist die ausrichtung vom Monoblock eher bescheiden jetzt.. 
Wird wohl bald nochmal alles neu gemacht..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin für neue Loop-Ideen gerne offen 
Lg


----------



## TheWalle82 (13. März 2019)

Was hast Du denn so für Temps?


----------



## v3nom (13. März 2019)

Kabelkämme würden das alles noch etwas ordentlich machen. Sieht aber sonst astrein aus.


----------



## NoizeMaker (13. März 2019)

8700k delid @ 5.0 ~ 50C 
2080ti @ 2100/7800 ~35-42C
Wassertemp um die 28-36C, je nach Raumtemp.

Fans mit Kurve gekoppelt an WATER IN, aber zwischen 700-1100rpm

Wobei Deckel gemodded, also die Schallbrecher auf der Seite mit dem Dremel entfernt.
Da ich gleichzeitig einen 2ten Radiator verbaut habe kann ich nichts über vorher/nachher Temps sagen.
Nur das die warme Luft jetzt spürbar ist, wenn Sie austritt.


--

Kabelkämme und saubere tubes kommen bald wieder  aber danke für euer feedback


----------



## ursmii (1. Dezember 2019)

@NoizeMaker whow! dark in weiss  -  das gefällt mir sehr.
professionell umlackiert?  kosten?

möchte noch auf die front-/deckel-modifikation hinweisen   WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420


----------



## NoizeMaker (12. Dezember 2019)

hallo,
nein das case gabs damals limitiert als weisse edition, die plexi blenden wurden schon so bestellt


----------



## wodanallfather (5. Mai 2020)

Moin, sorry für das Corpsedigging, aaaaber ich hätte da eine (mehr oder minder) kurze Frage an die Leute, die eine Custom-WaKü  mit eventuell größeren Radiatoren als 360mm eingebaut haben.
Habe mein DB900rev2 momentan invertiert, um auch wirklich alles ausprobiert zu haben. meine beiden 420x30mm Radis passen vorne und oben, aber da einige Vorredner und auch andere Posts in anderen Themen gesagt haben, dass nur vorne intake und oben intake sowie heck exhaust temperaturmäßig gut ist, und man dabei auch noch die Abdeckungen "beatmen",also dremeln müsste, wollte ich fragen ob es nicht vielleicht sinniger ist, die beiden Radis direkt nach außen an die Gehäusewand zu verlegen? Wäre mir persönlich lieber und macht für mich auch mehr Sinn, dann muss man nix schnibbeln, und sich nicht großartig um Abwärme der dicken Radis im Gehäuse kümmern...
Hab das case für nen zwanni bei Kleinanzeigen geschossen, mir soll es egal sein, ob ich das dremel, das war eher so eine "macht das Sinn/sollte man das den Temperaturen zu Liebe tun"-Frage^^


----------



## v3nom (5. Mai 2020)

Radis nach außen? Dann direkt nen Mora daneben stellen


----------



## wodanallfather (5. Mai 2020)

Ging halt darum, mit dem zu arbeiten was ich habe/ jetzt noch dazu bestellt hab^^ nen MoRa kommt auf kurz oder lang noch ran aber ging eher darum, das bestehende zu optimieren (ohne wieder in die tasche greifen zu müssen), mit Anlehnung an den MoRa^^


----------



## TheWalle82 (14. Mai 2020)

Dremel einfach die Schallbrecher raus, das geht schnell und easy


----------



## wodanallfather (14. Mai 2020)

hab ich vorgestern gemacht, auch am Deckel, aber Tür auf bringt nochmal 5 Grad weniger Wassertemp  also bastel ich mir demnächst ne neue tür, weil die offen stehen zu lassen ist doof XD danke dir


----------

